# Does anyone recognize this pattern?



## Carole-Jayne

My daughter, bless her, has found a *picture* of a cardi she would like me to make....and I love it too! She doesn't remember where she got the picture from. On the top left of the picture is written"Artyarns.ru" and a google search has lead up to lots of sites for ArtYarns but nothing for patterns.
If you could help with the source I would be grateful. My daughter and I have a bet as to which one of us wins <g>
Thank you all
cj


----------



## mernie

I haven't seen the pattern, but I sure hope you find it...I want it, too.


----------



## Carole-Jayne

Oh I hear you - me 3 <g>


----------



## Janet.Sar

It's very stylish - obviously knitted left-to-right (is there a technical term for that? if so, that might be a search criteria). My guess is that if you're good at cabling, this wouldn't be too difficult - and well worth the effort. Can't help you with the pattern though, sorry.


----------



## StellasKnits

That's a gorgeous sweater!


----------



## Carole-Jayne

StellasKnits said:


> That's a gorgeous sweater!


It is very different isn't it? Obviously goes from sideseam to the front, but I wouldn't like to spend the time needed to make my own pattern. I hope we can get a lead - I've searched Google all morning, but so far no luck.
thanks
cj


----------



## StellasKnits

I went to artyarns.ru and looks like it's a Russian site similar to Ravelry. That's as far as I could get with the language - not sure if there are any Russians here on KP but...maybe?


----------



## BeezNeez

YarnArt.ru is a Russian website. Even with translating to English, I wasn't able to find it. Sorry. Where did she get the photo from?

I would love to have that pattern too.


----------



## Carole-Jayne

BeezNeez said:


> YarnArt.ru is a Russian website. Even with translating to English, I wasn't able to find it. Sorry. Where did she get the photo from?
> 
> I would love to have that pattern too.


She pinned it on penterest - but she can't find it now, not totally sure it ever was. Are you able to translate the Turkish? if you are would it be possible to send them the picture and ask them if they have it? Lots of people want it - it is pretty u nique isn't it!
Thanks
cj


----------



## Loraia

I found a pic that says that it is called a sundial cable by Isabella Bird and for sale for $89.


----------



## TinaOR

Hello there. I quite liked it too but it looks ways beyond me. I went onto Ravelry.com for a browse there. If you aren't a member already, you can join for free and search the patterns maybe for something similar. I searched for 'cabled cardigan' and there were loads.


----------



## Carole-Jayne

How on earth did you do that!!!! I bow to your ability...thank you so much. BUT I just don't seem to be able to get any further - I found one where the kit was $89 or so and was reduced to $39 or so, but it was nolonger available. Her website doesn't seem to be working. It's all so frustrating. I don't think I've ever seen a patter with the cables going that way.
Bu t thanks, I'll keep searching using your info.
cj


----------



## Carole-Jayne

This is frustrating the beejaybers out of me! Isabella Bird is the designer and the pattern is Sundial Cables --- maybe her website is defunct. Any suggestions on how I could find an out-of-date pattern for this cardi?


----------



## Jill2

Gorgeous pattern. I would love to make it also. 
Please keep us posted and I will search around too.


----------



## Loraia

I used google image search. Just kept looking until I found something that was not just the image on pinterest.


----------



## Loraia

Since it looks like this is a buy the completed sweater, not available as a pattern....
Find a nice sideways constructed cardigan that you can modify and add the growing and radiating cables. This is a simple, easily modified cable. It appears that as the number of stitches between cables grows, the number of stitches in the cable grows as well. The sleeves also appear to be worked 'sideways'. The back is probably worked in plain stockinette (sideways as well).
Never underestimate your abilities. We are all much better at this stuff than we first believe.


----------



## Aggie May

CaROLE-JAYNE said:


> My daughter, bless her, has found a *picture* of a cardi she would like me to make....and I love it too! She doesn't remember where she got the picture from. On the top left of the picture is written"Artyarns.ru" and a google search has lead up to lots of sites for ArtYarns but nothing for patterns.
> If you could help with the source I would be grateful. My daughter and I have a bet as to which one of us wins <g>
> Thank you all
> cj


It looks like it is Yarnart.ru, not Artyarn.
It is Russian.
Have fun.
Colleen


----------



## rujam

No wonder you want to knit it, it's a lovely design. Good luck. I hope someone recognizes it.


----------



## bretsfp

Don't know but I want one! :thumbup:


----------



## Mary Ellen Silver

Obviously, when someone finds this pattern, there will be 'a run on' of this design. We knitters all love it!


----------



## eggplantlady

Wow - isn't that gorgeous! Let us know if you find the pattern...because we all need another pattern, you know!


----------



## elaineadams

http://www.yarnart.info/Default.aspx could be worth sending them an email with a copy of the picture and asking if they have the pattern....its really lovely and I would love a copy if it can be found....I will keep searching and will post it on the forum if I find it.


----------



## fountainofbeauty

Hi,
This is my first post on this forum though I've been reading (and enjoying) it for a few weeks now.

I looked up the Isabella Bird website on the wayback machine (web.archive.org) and found her site archived from 2010. It doesn't look like there was ever a pattern for this sweater - it was just a ready-made item to order. Which is really sad because I would like it too though I probably won't be good enough at knitting to make something like this for ages. Working on it though 

Hope this is of some help?

All the best,
Meryl


----------



## elsiemarley

CaROLE-JAYNE said:


> BeezNeez said:
> 
> 
> 
> YarnArt.ru is a Russian website. Even with translating to English, I wasn't able to find it. Sorry. Where did she get the photo from?
> 
> I would love to have that pattern too.
> 
> 
> 
> She pinned it on penterest - but she can't find it now, not totally sure it ever was. Are you able to translate the Turkish? if you are would it be possible to send them the picture and ask them if they have it? Lots of people want it - it is pretty u nique isn't it!
> Thanks
> 
> cj
Click to expand...

This brand of yarn is indeed manufactured in Turkey (as are many others) -- but you would need to translate a Russian site from Russian -- not Turkish. It also helps not to transpose the words -- artyarn and yarnart could bring quite different results.

Take Joy,


----------



## moke

wow...love this cardi...if you ever find it let us know...


----------



## kknott4957

apparently the Elizabeth Bird collection is an extension of a company called Terriroty Ahead. These are in-house designs and the company may be able to put you in touch with the designer.

http://www.territoryahead.com/jump.jsp?itemID=867&itemType=CATEGORY


----------



## Kilky

This is stunning! Let me know if you get the pattern, my daughter in law would love it!


----------



## dolores angleton

Sorry,I dont know the pattern but WOW,what an unusual cardi. Hope you find it


----------



## Wai Lan

Loraia said:


> I found a pic that says that it is called a sundial cable by
> Isabella Bird and for sale for $89.


 Can someone write the pattern by looking at the picture? Just a suggestion.
I'm new to KP.


----------



## Englishknitter

This cardigan also seems to be one you buy already made see link
http://www.thisnext.com/item/4EA0BC2B/Sundial-Cable-V-Neck-Isabella


----------



## castel

I would love to make it as well surely some pattern company couldmake this


----------



## kathleenTC

Yes, this is a great cardi - we all seem to love it! Wish I had the ability to make a pattern!!!


----------



## Molly Heger

Ask your daughter to message Pinterest , show them the picture and ask if they have any back info on it from possibly last winter. It would be in their DIY craft section or in their fashion section. I am on Pinterest but I don't recognize the pattern. Good luck searching!!!
Molly


----------



## cathyscard

If a pattern surfaces, I would love it too. Gorgeous sweater


----------



## Art imp

I didn't find a pattern but did find the cardi for sale for $49 Ina site called territory ahead.


----------



## LBush1144

Don't know about pattern, but, what kind of dog is in your avatar?


----------



## Loraia

Well there are three of us who have posted with a dog as our avatar. Mine is a knit version I made of my lovely mutt Boo. She greatly resembles a Brittney.


----------



## Krwabby

Beautiful...I love that pattern too. I did a pattern once with cables that flared, but they flared vertically...I sure hope someone finds this pattern!


----------



## Sharon SA

STUNNING cardigan. Please would like pattern too. CAN Never have tooooo many patterns

Sharon SA


----------



## ecando

Why don't you try to email the yarn company. I think I saw the sweater in an ad for the yarn company in a knitting magazine.
Good luck.


----------



## whitetail

Beautiful


----------



## Windmill hill

It looks as though the web site is being redesigned. I just did a google search for yarn art and the site came up. No problem.


----------



## ulrika

My daughter would love this sweater. Shes very particular. So please if anyone finds the pattern, I would love it.


----------



## Paganini

From my research on Google, Isabella Bird was both a web seller and a small chain of shops in US. The womens'clothing and accessories were inspired by the Victorian explorer Isabella Bird (one very interesting lady!) and aimed to provide artisan/craft quality items. They crop up on ebay now and again but I can't find anything later than 2008. The sundial cardigan appeared in the fall 2007 collection and retailed at $99. 

So this cardigan appears to have only been sold ready to wear. Having said that, the photos I have seen give a good idea of the construction and the increases in the two front panels clearly show, so it would be possible to create something similar.


----------



## Nelly 58

It is gorgeous. I would also love to find the pattern.


----------



## joycevv

I found the sweater on ebay for $10 but it had already been sold. It said it was 100% cotton. I can't seem to find a new one to purchase though. Oh well, I'd rather buy yarn!


----------



## ldcronin

Absolutely stunning jacket, wouldn't mind the pattern myself. love it.


----------



## Marjorie Egan

I too would love this pattern if anyone is successful finding it. It is beautiful .


----------



## Strickliese

I need this pattern. It is beautiful.


----------



## Carole-Jayne

Well, my friends, I spent most of yesterday 'Googling" all over the world. I found what "Lorala" found and that was the only real lead. But it turned out (hours later) that it was actually a manufactured cardigan. I found that only because I read all the reviews. It was made out of cotton and quite a few people were disappointed because they felt it was overly bulky - and the sleeves were too long.

What a shame, eh? So I guess I'll just have to wait until someone designs something like it. BUT thank you all for your help - it's appreciated!
cj


----------



## elaineadams

As there are many of us who would like the pattern for this cardigan, I have emailed the yarn company with a copy of the picture asking if there is a pattern. I have told them there are several hundred of us who would love this pattern as we have all fallen in love with the cardigan.

I will post any news


----------



## Erica Patberg

It was available not as a kit or a pattern, but as a ready to wear sweater here: http://www.territoryahead.com/jump.jsp?itemID=6787&itemType=PRODUCT.

I'll put it in my queue of patterns to write. Not exactly the same, 'cause that would be no fun, but incorporating some of the same elements, radiating cables and the nice shaping of the lower front edges of the cardigan.


----------



## sewlee

Hope the yarn company can help you.
The sweater is a piece of art.


----------



## alwilda

i wouldn't mind buying the already made sweater...


----------



## ladyhunter_1

No but I would love to have it. I'm a beginner but would love to try and knit it. This is my first time on so hello ladies nice to meet you all. I just a beginner but find this site very helpful with all your advise.


----------



## Erica Patberg

It was available not as a kit or a pattern, but as a ready to wear sweater here: http://www.territoryahead.com/jump.jsp?itemID=6787&itemType=PRODUCT.

I'll put it in my queue of patterns to write. Not exactly the same, 'cause that would be no fun, but incorporating some of the same elements, radiating cables and the nice shaping of the lower front edges of the cardigan.


----------



## Carol J.

Wai Lan said:


> Loraia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a pic that says that it is called a sundial cable by
> Isabella Bird and for sale for $89.
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone write the pattern by looking at the picture? Just a suggestion.
> I'm new to KP.
Click to expand...

Yes, someone could but it would take days to do and would probably be against copyright laws.

Carol J.


----------



## smontero237

I will never make it but I want the pattern too!


----------



## Erica Patberg

Lucky for the knitters that want a similar pattern, it's the written pattern that is protected under copyright law, not the idea of sideways radiating cables! To write the pattern and grade it would take a couple of weeks. I've got some designs with publication deadlines pressing, but I think it's a great concept and could be knitted without the side seams, carrying the cables continuously around the back to the other side front! It will be a fun pattern to design!


----------



## nanasharon

no idea about the pattern, but I think the booties in your profile picture are cute. Do you know if the pattern is available, and where?


----------



## Carole-Jayne

Erica Patberg said:


> Lucky for the knitters that want a similar pattern, it's the written pattern that is protected under copyright law, not the idea of sideways radiating cables! To write the pattern and grade it would take a couple of weeks. I've got some designs with publication deadlines pressing, but I think it's a great concept and could be knitted without the side seams, carrying the cables continuously around the back to the other side front! It will be a fun pattern to design!


I think it would be a winner judging by the amount of interest shown here. I think the style is slimming as it gives the illusion of a waist even if you don't have one!
I would be VERY interested in buying a pattern celebrating these 'moving cables'. Keep my name ok Erica?


----------



## Ann Heistad

Lovely pattern, hope you find it. The sweater body looks like it was knit on the bias and then joined to create a yoke. This would be easy to chart however saying that I do hope someone has the pattern for this gorgeous and feminine sweater.


----------



## linda09

Me too.


CaROLE-JAYNE said:


> Erica Patberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky for the knitters that want a similar pattern, it's the written pattern that is protected under copyright law, not the idea of sideways radiating cables! To write the pattern and grade it would take a couple of weeks. I've got some designs with publication deadlines pressing, but I think it's a great concept and could be knitted without the side seams, carrying the cables continuously around the back to the other side front! It will be a fun pattern to design!
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be a winner judging by the amount of interest shown here. I think the style is slimming as it gives the illusion of a waist even if you don't have one!
> I would be VERY interested in buying a pattern celebrating these 'moving cables'. Keep my name ok Erica?
Click to expand...


----------



## Loqlts56

I didn't find the pat
Sundial Cable V-Neck - Isabella Bird







Ads by Google


Ralph Lauren® Sale

Save Up to 40% + Additional 15% Off With Code FALLSALE12. Ends 11/12.

www.RalphLauren.com/Private-Sale

Dynamic cabling radiates from center outward. Relaxed, semifitted silhouette. Powder-washed cotton yarns for soft, dimensional color. 100% cotton. High-hip length; long sleeves. Hand wash or dry cleantern but I did find this ad...


----------



## Browniemom

Stunning cardigan. I adore it too. We will just have to figure this one out somehow.


----------



## DinaP

I think I saw that sweater in a catalog called Territory Ahead. It was a ready made sweater, not a pattern. I considered buying it but actually bought a similar style they had.


----------



## dizzydean

It says yarnart.ru and not artyarn maybe that would help


----------



## smsgreeneyes

Here is a link to photo you can enlarge to see detail. You can see the cabling is the only part done sideways, the rest of the sweater is stockinette.
http://www.mirvyazaniya.ru/img/katalog-sp/bol/74.jpg


----------



## Carole-Jayne

Maybe I'm just an optimist, but it would seam to me to be not too too difficult to figure out....if, at the side seams, there was say 15 sts between cables, then surely decreasing *between* the cables would gradually bring them closer together. presumably you would get the bottom to curve upwards by decreasing quicker on the upper cables.
I'm sure one of you could do this - especially as there seems to be such a market for the pattern.
Looking forward to being able to make this for my daughter who started all this early yesterday morning!
cj


----------



## moondrops

ArnYarn is a company based in Istanbul Turkey and they have a
branch in Russia. May be you can contact them since it is their yarn
and they can help you!

Center
Ba&#287;lar Mahallesi, Mehmet Akif Caddesi, Metin Sokak, No: 28 Ba&#287;c&#305;lar / &#304;STANBUL
Phone : +90 212 638 12 54
Fax : +90 212 516 03 63
E-Mail : [email protected]


----------



## Grapejelli

Oh please, count me in for the pattern. It's gorgeous!


----------



## SueFerns

Looks like from all the interest here, someone who is good at this designing stuff could make some $$$. I would be interested also.


----------



## aliciawake

duplicate posting...darn internet....


----------



## aliciawake

Isabella Bird is a women's clothing place that is associated with The Territory Ahead clothing site. I've bought some of the stuff in the past and it is great quality clothing. I have not received an Isabella Bird catalog in quite a while and think it's all on the Territory Ahead site and catalog now.

The sweater is no longer available, though at the last price it would have been cheaper to buy it than make one.:

http://www.territoryahead.com/jump.jsp?itemID=6787&itemType=PRODUCT


----------



## henhouse2011

Here is another craving that pattern. One for my daughter and one for me 
I think the back is knit vertically. I think the sweater was knit on a machine and sewn together. I think I would carry the lower two or three cables around and then go vertical like the yoke, but then we get into how to shape the sides with the cable pattern. Michael Gnagy where are you?


----------



## virginia42

dizzydean said:


> It says yarnart.ru and not artyarn maybe that would help


I really like your avatar pic. Is it knit or crochet? Did you make it?


----------



## 13068

Too gorgeous! Please repost if you ever find a pattern! As others have pointed out, it does look like an item to purchase already made, but someone out there must be able to recreate it! We have so much talent here at KP!


----------



## karla knoll

I love this sweater as well. If someone ever comes up with the pattern please post it. Thank you.


----------



## kristym

Isabella Bird is a clothing product line for Territory Ahead.
http://www.territoryahead.com/jump.jsp?itemID=867&itemType=CATEGORY
The Sundial Sweater is no longer available it was made for the 2007 catalog.
BUT ...I do not see why one cannot try to re-create it?


----------



## fstknitter

Would love this pattern too


----------



## fatkitty

Grapejelli said:


> Oh please, count me in for the pattern. It's gorgeous!


Me too!


----------



## annalee15

StellasKnits said:


> I went to artyarns.ru and looks like it's a Russian site similar to Ravelry. That's as far as I could get with the language - not sure if there are any Russians here on KP but...maybe?


google will translate from the russian to english but its going to take alot of searching. i did not see any patterns.


----------



## hgayle

That is a gorgeous sweater! Add me to the list of who wants this pattern.


----------



## Pat FP

It is so beautiful and I hope you post the picture when it is done.


----------



## beanmstr

no, but would also love to get that pattern, good luck on your search.


----------



## Frogsong

I'm pretty sure that the photo didn't originate at the yarnart site. I think someone just posted the picture there and the site automatically stamps it with their web address. I know there is a forum that I go to that does that to all the pictures I upload there.

As for the pattern.. I want it too!!! So if anyone comes up with a written pattern for it, I would love to know about it.


----------



## Erica Patberg

Absolutely! I'll post here when once the pattern has been tech edited and is ready for purchase. Probably in early to mid December.


----------



## BeezNeez

I have a feeling that we may all be disappointed. Considering all of the searching that we have done to no avail, it was probably manufactured and not hand made. However, I'm sure there is a talented member of this forum with the skill to re-design something close. Any takers?


----------



## ladystarshine

keep me posted also, would love the pattern for my daughter


----------



## castel

Keep me posted as well I would love this for me and my daughter in law


----------



## 5mmdpns

CaROLE-JAYNE said:


> My daughter, bless her, has found a *picture* of a cardi she would like me to make....and I love it too! She doesn't remember where she got the picture from. On the top left of the picture is written"Artyarns.ru" and a google search has lead up to lots of sites for ArtYarns but nothing for patterns.
> If you could help with the source I would be grateful. My daughter and I have a bet as to which one of us wins <g>
> Thank you all
> cj


http://www.thisnext.com/item/4EA0BC2B/Sundial-Cable-V-Neck-Isabella
Contact the management of this site and ask about the pattern. This is the same picture that you posted and is featured here. It is made from cotton yarn. It is dry cleaned so this was not a hand-knit item.


----------



## PauletteB.

A beautiful cardi, I hope you are able to find the pattern and post where you found it.


----------



## elaineadams

I emailed yarnart.ru, so wait to see what comes from that. I also think it was manufactured, but who knows, there might be a copy of the pattern somewhere...and if I manage to get hold of one, I'll post it for all as a freebie.


----------



## guppie36

Try this link

http://www.territoryahead.com/jump.jsp?itemID=9263&itemType=PRODUCT

It appears to be at Territory Ahead. Originally $89 now $39, it is a little different as it is listed as an updated version.


----------



## Carole-Jayne

guppie36 said:


> Try this link
> 
> http://www.territoryahead.com/jump.jsp?itemID=9263&itemType=PRODUCT
> 
> It appears to be at Territory Ahead. Originally $89 now $39, it is a little different as it is listed as an updated version.


I think you'll find that this was readymade and it nolonger available. I think it is circa 2007. If you read the comments it seems to be in a rather bulky cotton.
cj


----------



## OMgirl

Art imp said:


> I didn't find a pattern but did find the cardi for sale for $49 Ina site called territory ahead.


Could you include a link to the page where you saw this cardi?
I have searched the "Territory Ahead" website and don't see one anywhere... :-(

Never mind... I just tried the link posted 2 boxes/replies above this... it shows up but says that it is no longer available.


----------



## 5mmdpns

OMgirl said:


> Art imp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't find a pattern but did find the cardi for sale for $49 Ina site called territory ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> Could you include a link to the page where you saw this cardi?
> I have searched the "Territory Ahead" website and don't see one anywhere... :-(
Click to expand...

Check out my link at the top of this page. It is the same picture. It is not a hand-knitted item.


----------



## ClaireR

Ditto -- would love to knit it


----------



## vancat

It looks like a vintage pattern to me - maybe 1940's or so.
Try vintage knit pattern websites if they exist.


----------



## ninabeanbag

I want it too...........


----------



## lilita

LANG is a site with very sophisticated patterns I saw casually, yesterday, something similar. There are lots of them really beautiful, maybe you can find what you want there.


----------



## marlenejones

This is my first time replying to or writing to this forum page.
I read it every day and enjoy all the topics and the fact that so many of us are still knitting.
I am very interested in this cardigan and hope that someone finds it and lets us know where to find it. It is very beautiful. I knit constantly as I am shut in most of the time. 

Mars


----------



## tamarque

Take the photo into a LYS and see if the knitters there can help reconstruct it. Several thoughts on its construction have been presented here but am not sure they are correct.

If the pattern has side seams? it may start at the lower end with rows getting longer as the cable becomes smaller. If the pattern begins in the back it may work round to the front. But in any case, working with someone who can deconstruct or reconstruct a pattern will be useful.


----------



## dawn b

This would be really tricky to re create. The stitch gauge would be a challenge. I also really like this. Not sure if I'd stick with it though. I can see something I would change. The cables should be crossed in the opposite direction on one side so that they match.


----------



## Skilah Pfaff

Ohhh add me to the list Looove it so cuuute


----------



## Catgrandma

Buy her this one!
www.columbia.com/vests


----------



## cattdages

Where are our designers out there? I can ALMOST see how to knit it - except I have 6 baby blankets to knit instead! LOL! Knit side to side...Start with cables separated by a 2-3 stitch rib...add stitches in between and at the top add a stitch every row.


----------



## lulu11

if you find it i would like it also
thanks


----------



## eamand

I would love to have that pattern too..beautiful


----------



## RavinRed

since it seems that it is a ready made cardigan why not hire one of our lovely pattern makers from right here on KP to make a similar pattern. We have such talented people on here someone must be able to figure it out.


----------



## Justme

I would so buy this ready made or the pattern. Please let me know if anyone writes the pattern.


----------



## Dlclose

Found a site under YarnaRt.ru

http://www.darievna.ru/page/yarnartru-forum-o-prjazhe-i-vjazanii

It IS in a different language. If ru means Russian then you'll have to find a site to translate it. Couldn't decide which button stood for patterns. Good luck! It is a beautiful pattern. Tell us if you find it.
Donna


----------



## grammacat

Me 3


linda09 said:


> Me too.
> 
> 
> CaROLE-JAYNE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erica Patberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky for the knitters that want a similar pattern, it's the written pattern that is protected under copyright law, not the idea of sideways radiating cables! To write the pattern and grade it would take a couple of weeks. I've got some designs with publication deadlines pressing, but I think it's a great concept and could be knitted without the side seams, carrying the cables continuously around the back to the other side front! It will be a fun pattern to design!
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be a winner judging by the amount of interest shown here. I think the style is slimming as it gives the illusion of a waist even if you don't have one!
> I would be VERY interested in buying a pattern celebrating these 'moving cables'. Keep my name ok Erica?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## suzette770

Me 4.


----------



## WelshWooly

ru is the code for Russia on the internet as com is for,mostly, USA and co.uk is for Brittain. I googled yarart.ru and got a lot of cyrilic entries one of which when translated by Google turned out to be an index of knitting patterns with very small pictures. I would say that if you do find it it will be in Russian.


----------



## Kathie

Beautiful sweater pattern. Wish someone could find the pattern.


----------



## Hotpot

I think the technical term for that cardi is "difficult". It's gorgeous I do hope you find it. I think KP members have more patience than I.


----------



## suzette770

I just wrote to the company. Hope to hear something soon. Will post reply.


----------



## TXann

Sundial Cable Cardigan It was a finished product for sale I found at this site:

http://www.territoryahead.com/jump.jsp?itemID=9263&itemType=PRODUCT

Sorry no pattern.


----------



## noni

I also would like to know if you find the pattern Thankyou.


----------



## JLEIGH

What an incredibly beautiful sweater!


----------



## snoekie

This is gorgeous pattern to have
If ever found please share
I will also do g search.
S.A


----------



## jellybeaner

Let us know if anyone finds this pattern or where we may get it!


----------



## Earlene H

That is a beautiful design. I hope someone can find the pattern and pass it along to the rest of us..I really look forward to all the interesting post from everyone here


----------



## Poll

Lovely pattern I would like it ascwell


----------



## crispie

Wow; it certainly looks like someone could make a bit of money designing and offering this pattern for sale!


----------



## aruma3

I would love to have this pattern, beautiful


----------



## bluemoon knitter

add me to the list of "wants to make it" just beau
tiful.


----------



## Carole-Jayne

I was just downloading a shawl pattern from a website and I had a bit of trouble - the guy helping me said they had had 300 downloads this week on this one pattern. I think there is more money to be made than I thought....pdf's seem to go for around $7-8. But of course there are a lot that are free, but I'm happy to pay for something I like.
We've been on quite the adventure haven't we, since I asked yesterday if anyone had seen this pattern.
Thank you all who helped............anxiously hoping for the pattern
cj


----------



## Savta Fern

This is exactly the vest. Why would there be an ad for a leather company but no details about the sweater?


----------



## Chrissy

I might have a go at trying to to work something out but wont be for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Ciyona

I Haven't looked at all the posts but I found this site hope it helps.

http://www.thisnext.com/item/4EA0BC2B/Sundial-Cable-V-Neck-Isabella


----------



## Carole-Jayne

Hi,
yes this was one I ran across yesterday but it seems to be just a photo of the readymade cardigan - circa 2007. Isabella Bird was the clothing line designer, but she too seems to be nolonger in business. Unfortunately this isn't a picture of a pattern, just a picture of the article of clothing (which is nolonger available).

But, with any luck at all, someone will design it - there seems to be a lot of interest in the pattern.

thanks for your help!
cj


----------



## Ciyona

U r welcome CJ. I will do some research and see what I can come up with. I found a great cable pattern for a bedspread but it cost a lot to make it and I found it on pintrest and had to wait for the pattern to come out. I had to make an overseas purchase on that one but it is beautiful. I will surely look for this pattern it is very lovely.


----------



## Earlene H

That is just a Nordstrom's site to purchase clothing..


----------



## elfiestouch

Please put me on the list for the pattern if you find it.What a great sweater.


----------



## knottyknittershop

Wow! That is one of the most beautiful sweaters that I have seen. If you do fine it in English please post the site. I am going out on the internet now to see what I can find about it to.


----------



## Carole-Jayne

Hi, you might want to read through some of the posts here .... I spend literally all day yesterday trying to track the pattern down (it was my daughter who first wanted it!) and the end result was basically, that it is a photo of a ready-made sweater by Isabella Bird circa 2007. I think a lot of other people also spend hours looking for it - it really is a nice sweater isn't it?
There are so many people interested that I am hopeful that someone will design it and sell the pattern!
Welcome to the queue for the pattern <g>
cj


----------



## alese

it's not ArtYarns - it's YarnArt.ru. Did you google that? It is a lovely sweater - please post the link to get the pattern if you find it!


----------



## Carole-Jayne

Yep, we googled it, translated it - but it is a ready-made sweater not a pattern, around 2007. We are hoping that one of our members will create the design and sell it to us.....there is a lot of interest!
cj


----------



## alese

carole-jayne, i found the page also and translated it too, just now. yes, ready-made, not a pattern.darn....


----------



## gina

If there's a list, please add me. but really, I wish i could find the sweater for sale.


----------



## Cheryllum

let me know if they come available again. I did email them and asked if they were going to be available again but haven't heard anything, y e t .


----------



## twistedsister

its just lovley i would love to make it too , but no i havnt seen a pattern for it hope you do find one , please let me know if you do :thumbup:


----------



## Erica Patberg

Seeing the amount of interest (not to mention the fun challenge of recreating this pattern for hand knitting) I'll happily write the pattern. I usually grade the patterns that I publish in magazines for bust sizes 32, 36, 40, 48 and 52". Does that cover everyone who'd like the pattern? If not, speak up now! This is next in my work queue. Looking forward to getting started!


----------



## castel

Fantastic can't wait to start it cheers


----------



## alese

oh, please make sure that i am on this list too! thank you!


----------



## Carole-Jayne

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU. Can't wait.
cj


----------



## Kissnntell

HOT-DIGGITY-DOG!!
gonna put watch on this topic so when u git-r done i'll find it
gonna start saving my change in my yarn piggy bank right now
THANK YOU FROM ALL OF US!!

Judi~

edit--the sleeves are not too long, this is the style (which i kinda like, myself)



Erica Patberg said:


> Seeing the amount of interest (not to mention the fun challenge of recreating this pattern for hand knitting) I'll happily write the pattern. I usually grade the patterns that I publish in magazines for bust sizes 32, 36, 40, 48 and 52". Does that cover everyone who'd like the pattern? If not, speak up now! This is next in my work queue. Looking forward to getting started!


----------



## cinknitting

I agree, thank you! can't wait for the pattern!


----------



## knittwittibe46

Kissnntell said:


> HOT-DIGGITY-DOG!!
> gonna put watch on this topic so when u git-r done i'll find it
> gonna start saving my change in my yarn piggy bank right now
> THANK YOU FROM ALL OF US!!
> 
> Judi~
> 
> 
> 
> Erica Patberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing the amount of interest (not to mention the fun challenge of recreating this pattern for hand knitting) I'll happily write the pattern. I usually grade the patterns that I publish in magazines for bust sizes 32, 36, 40, 48 and 52". Does that cover everyone who'd like the pattern? If not, speak up now! This is next in my work queue. Looking forward to getting started!
Click to expand...

Erica, you are an angel. YES, I would love the pattern as well.

Ingrid (knittwittibe46)


----------



## lilbabery

No but it is a cool one.


----------



## YoMaMi

Yes, will look for your pattern. Where will you post it?
Toni



Erica Patberg said:


> Seeing the amount of interest (not to mention the fun challenge of recreating this pattern for hand knitting) I'll happily write the pattern. I usually grade the patterns that I publish in magazines for bust sizes 32, 36, 40, 48 and 52". Does that cover everyone who'd like the pattern? If not, speak up now! This is next in my work queue. Looking forward to getting started!


[/quote]

Erica, you are an angel. YES, I would love the pattern as well.

Ingrid (knittwittibe46)[/quote]


----------



## 2mchyrn

Erica Patberg said:


> Seeing the amount of interest (not to mention the fun challenge of recreating this pattern for hand knitting) I'll happily write the pattern. I usually grade the patterns that I publish in magazines for bust sizes 32, 36, 40, 48 and 52". Does that cover everyone who'd like the pattern? If not, speak up now! This is next in my work queue. Looking forward to getting started!


Please put me on the list. I'll be happy to pay for the pattern -- would prefer pdf format.
Thanks,
Joann


----------



## Justme

I need bust size 42. Please let me know when the pattern is ready and I will buy it as well.


----------



## grammye

On the picture it says yarnart.ru not artyarns.ru. Maybe you can find that website.


----------



## Nelly 58

Great. I'd love a pattern too.


----------



## whitetail

Wow, that is great. What work. Look forward to it.


----------



## SallyAnn

Welcome, Ladyhunter 1! And what a beautiful sweater! Wish I knew how to write patterns. I'd love to try to make one of these!


----------



## SallyAnn

Erica, please let me know when the pattern is ready. I'm one of those interested persons...


----------



## Ciyona

Erica, I think it is a lovely thing you are doing. Please add me to your list for the pattern. I will still continue to look for the original if I can find it. So far no luck in that.


----------



## threekidsmom

I would love that pattern, too! Beautiful!


----------



## brightarga

Erica, how gracious of you to create this pattern which is so very much in demand. Please place me on your list of very interested knitters.


----------



## knittingbee

Thank youfor your effort at designing this sweater. Those sizes would work for me.


----------



## crjc

CaROLE-JAYNE said:


> My daughter, bless her, has found a *picture* of a cardi she would like me to make....and I love it too! She doesn't remember where she got the picture from. On the top left of the picture is written"Artyarns.ru" and a google search has lead up to lots of sites for ArtYarns but nothing for patterns.
> If you could help with the source I would be grateful. My daughter and I have a bet as to which one of us wins <g>
> Thank you all
> cj


Well I keyed in Yarnart.ru which is what is at the top - not a word in English - it is in some foreign language.


----------



## henhouse2011

I would like to be on the pattern list too please.
Lee


----------



## sherry vercoe

I would love this pattern also.


----------



## TheHomeKeeper

I would be delighted if you would add me to the long list off avid knitters ready to get started on this pattern. Maybe this would be a good one for a KAL! What do ya think?


----------



## OMgirl

TheHomeKeeper said:


> I would be delighted if you would add me to the long list off avid knitters ready to get started on this pattern. Maybe this would be a good one for a KAL! What do ya think?


I agree!!!!!!
Let's do a KAL with all who purchase the pattern from our KP designer, Erica Patberg!


----------



## moondrops

I would love that pattern too! Thanks a lot Erica!!


----------



## AverilC

I too would love this pattern. A KAL certainly sounds a great way to go with this sweater with so many of us interested. I surely is a fabulous style and most flattering to any shape.


----------



## Jill2

Erica Patberg said:


> Seeing the amount of interest (not to mention the fun challenge of recreating this pattern for hand knitting) I'll happily write the pattern. I usually grade the patterns that I publish in magazines for bust sizes 32, 36, 40, 48 and 52". Does that cover everyone who'd like the pattern? If not, speak up now! This is next in my work queue. Looking forward to getting started!


Yeah! Thank you Erica! Can't wait to get started!
I'm in favor of a KAL too!


----------



## msdotsy1

Erica Patberg said:


> Seeing the amount of interest (not to mention the fun challenge of recreating this pattern for hand knitting) I'll happily write the pattern. I usually grade the patterns that I publish in magazines for bust sizes 32, 36, 40, 48 and 52". Does that cover everyone who'd like the pattern? If not, speak up now! This is next in my work queue. Looking forward to getting started!


 Me, me, me...Please add me to the queue. I have three daughters who would be blown away with this. Before Christmas?! Would that be a stretch...
 Meanwhile i'll go learn how to do cables. No kidding this is good incentive and I have all the tools.


----------



## gamastein

PLEASE PUT ME ON THE LIST ALSO. Love,love love it. thanks so much for wanting to make the pattern . Gamastein


----------



## TexCat

Please add me to the loooonnnnngggg list of knitters interested in this pattern. I think a KAL would be great.


----------



## Blumoon

Hey, me too! I'd love the pattern.


----------



## msdotsy1

CaROLE-JAYNE said:


> My daughter, bless her, has found a *picture* of a cardi she would like me to make....and I love it too! She doesn't remember where she got the picture from. On the top left of the picture is written"Artyarns.ru" and a google search has lead up to lots of sites for ArtYarns but nothing for patterns.
> If you could help with the source I would be grateful. My daughter and I have a bet as to which one of us wins <g>
> Thank you all
> cj


This is HOT!!!


----------



## TennGrand

Erica, Count me in too, please! I am so in awe of anyone who can design a sweater and make it come out right. Size range sounds good to me too! Thanks so much.....TennGrand


----------



## TennGrand

Erica Patberg said:


> Seeing the amount of interest (not to mention the fun challenge of recreating this pattern for hand knitting) I'll happily write the pattern. I usually grade the patterns that I publish in magazines for bust sizes 32, 36, 40, 48 and 52". Does that cover everyone who'd like the pattern? If not, speak up now! This is next in my work queue. Looking forward to getting started!


 Please add me to the list. The sizes are good for me. Would love to be part of a KAL if you do one. Thanks so much for taking on such a daunting project! TennGrand


----------



## gdhavens

Me too, please. Looks like an interesting knit.


----------



## rujam

brightarga said:


> Erica, how gracious of you to create this pattern which is so very much in demand. Please place me on your list of very interested knitters.


Me too please Erica.


----------



## Livingwaters

Count me in


----------



## mkjfrj

Beautiful sweater; I really like it too. Please pass it on when you find it. Thanks.


----------



## grammacat

me too


sherry vercoe said:


> I would love this pattern also.


----------



## Sunny Days

Thank you Erica for your talent and effort. I would love the chance to purchase the pattern. I like the style of this sweater.


----------



## debbiedoo

add me to the list for the pattern


----------



## CarolZ

I would love to have it too. Thank you Erica for offering to make a pattern. Love the look of this sweater


----------



## Dowager

Erica, I too would like to have the pattern, though I am sure I will never be that skilled a knitter that I could make it.


----------



## nanma esther

me too eirca, but if you don't i'll give it a try after Christmas,needles and brain to full to try now
hugs


----------



## cgcharles

I love creative people(Erica).


----------



## beaudoin16

I saw it on the website thisnext.com it was posted by SaneAmy 5 years ago. When we click "visit the store", there is an error on the opening of the page. I just pinned it on Pinterest but without the pattern ... maybe someone will find it ... it's gorgeous!!!


----------



## beaudoin16

I want it too. What do we do to get it?


----------



## puttersmom

I love it, too. I'll keep watch for the pattern on my "computer rambles"


----------



## dizzydean

it is crocheted and it is my own design. the pattern can be purchased at crochetbysandi.etsy.com mantion this site and get $1 off


----------



## missi_2k

Me too please erica


----------



## KnitterBug

What an unusual cardigan. W
ith everybody on the lookout, let's hope someone finds the pattern. I've never seen anything like it, but like everyone else, I'd love a copy too.


----------



## afoster

Looks like a side to side pattern. I saw one the other day but it wasn't as nice as this one. I'll keep looking too.


----------



## lorraine927

i know a russian speaking knitter and will try to help.


----------



## comebackknitter

This pattern is so beautiful.


----------



## nitchik

Erica Patberg said:


> Seeing the amount of interest (not to mention the fun challenge of recreating this pattern for hand knitting) I'll happily write the pattern. I usually grade the patterns that I publish in magazines for bust sizes 32, 36, 40, 48 and 52". Does that cover everyone who'd like the pattern? If not, speak up now! This is next in my work queue. Looking forward to getting started!


Oh yes indeed! This would fit my skinny DIL and my rather more substantial self!
I would love to know when the pattern is available. Be glad to purchase.


----------



## Carole-Jayne

nitchik said:


> Erica Patberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing the amount of interest (not to mention the fun challenge of recreating this pattern for hand knitting) I'll happily write the pattern. I usually grade the patterns that I publish in magazines for bust sizes 32, 36, 40, 48 and 52". Does that cover everyone who'd like the pattern? If not, speak up now! This is next in my work queue. Looking forward to getting started!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes indeed! This would fit my skinny DIL and my rather more substantial self!
> I would love to know when the pattern is available. Be glad to purchase.
Click to expand...

Oh gosh I disagree, sorry! I think that this pattern will slim you and give you shape. I'm somewhat overweight but the cables draw the eye in to the middle, and the cables give you a waist even if you don't have one. My daughter is slimmer than I am but I know for sure we would both look good in it. I really do think that the versatility of this pattern is why so many people in this Forum love it so. I plan to do mine in orange and be damned at my size ... live life large <lol>
cj


----------



## KnitterBug

Yeah! We can't all be "skinny Minnies" I just keep telling myself to love the skin I'm in. I'd definitely be in the Larger size, but who cares! Cant't wait to see the pattern you produce. I'll pay whatever for a copy of this one. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## 48barb

Wow, If you can re-create it, count me in for the pattern. My daughter would kill for that!


Erica Patberg said:


> Absolutely! I'll post here when once the pattern has been tech edited and is ready for purchase. Probably in early to mid December.


----------



## Shanti

Erica, I would love the pattern. You'll be hero to many of us if you write a pattern for this gorgeous sweater.


----------



## anthealb

would love the pattern!


----------



## nitchik

CaROLE-JAYNE said:


> nitchik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erica Patberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing the amount of interest (not to mention the fun challenge of recreating this pattern for hand knitting) I'll happily write the pattern. I usually grade the patterns that I publish in magazines for bust sizes 32, 36, 40, 48 and 52". Does that cover everyone who'd like the pattern? If not, speak up now! This is next in my work queue. Looking forward to getting started!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes indeed! This would fit my skinny DIL and my rather more substantial self!
> I would love to know when the pattern is available. Be glad to purchase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh gosh I disagree, sorry! I think that this pattern will slim you and give you shape. I'm somewhat overweight but the cables draw the eye in to the middle, and the cables give you a waist even if you don't have one. My daughter is slimmer than I am but I know for sure we would both look good in it. I really do think that the versatility of this pattern is why so many people in this Forum love it so. I plan to do mine in orange and be damned at my size ... live life large <lol>
> cj
Click to expand...

??????? I thought it would be nice for both of us. Different sizes...


----------



## izzy

I too, will happily purchase this pattern, if and when it gets designed .......... Gosh Erika, you could make a real 'killing' on this project .... we are all anxious to pay for your services and no doubt, there are lots more people out here to add to your list ! (O) Good luck designing !


----------



## Shdy990

looks like a sweaterbabe pattern - she has many like that


----------



## Shdy990

looks like a sweaterbabe pattern - she has many like that - she is way above me in talent. Someday I'll try her teaching of cables, not yet.


----------



## nintendomo

I would love the pattern too!!! Not only is it absolutely gorgeous, I think it looks like a lot of fun to knit!!! Add me to the list of the many of us who want this pattern!


----------



## scottishlass

CaROLE-JAYNE said:


> My daughter, bless her, has found a *picture* of a cardi she would like me to make....and I love it too! She doesn't remember where she got the picture from. On the top left of the picture is written"Artyarns.ru" and a google search has lead up to lots of sites for ArtYarns but nothing for patterns.
> If you could help with the source I would be grateful. My daughter and I have a bet as to which one of us wins <g>
> Thank you all
> cj


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/opposite-pole
This one is not the same but on the same lines


----------



## tatyana

smsgreeneyes said:


> Here is a link to photo you can enlarge to see detail. You can see the cabling is the only part done sideways, the rest of the sweater is stockinette.
> http://www.mirvyazaniya.ru/img/katalog-sp/bol/74.jpg


If you click right mouse on the picture, you'll see the options to save it. Use 'copy image', and put it on Microsoft Office Word doc.
From here you can increase the size of picture up to 500%. Even 200% let you count the stitches.


----------



## afoster

Erica Patberg said:


> Seeing the amount of interest (not to mention the fun challenge of recreating this pattern for hand knitting) I'll happily write the pattern. I usually grade the patterns that I publish in magazines for bust sizes 32, 36, 40, 48 and 52". Does that cover everyone who'd like the pattern? If not, speak up now! This is next in my work queue. Looking forward to getting started!


You are a very gracious person. I too would like a copy of the pattern. And I would be happy to pay for it. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Kissnntell

i'll gladly pay a little extra if u put cables in the back as well so i dont fall asleep doing straight stockinette stitch lolol


----------



## scarf

I also am interested and don't mind sharing the cost. What a talent to be able to create a knitting pattern. It's great to see so many people interested,everyone must have just wonderful taste!


----------



## Joanne17

I would love a copy of this pattern and will be willing to pay


----------



## winifred hillier

Thanks for the picture,I have downloaded it and I hope to knit it on my knitting machine in the new year I think it is very smart


----------



## missylam

Oh, I would love to have that one. It is gorgeous.


----------



## missylam

I would also be happy to pay for the pattern. missylam
Thanks Patti I could never write this pattern.


----------



## lovehomemade

no,but it's very nice


----------



## missylam

Well typo again, not trying to say thanks Patti since I am Patti LOL


----------



## NipomoNan

Instead of side-to-side knitting, I think it may get it's unusual look from short-row shaping. I have started a sweater in the new book "Knitting Off The Axis" by Mathew Gnagy.,pattern "Jacqui" (pg. 131). The back is knit side-to-side, but the fronts featuring a curved cable edging is knit from the top down and uses short-rows to produce the curved shaping that ends at the side seams with the stitches going horizontally to match the back piece. I am struggling with it to make a nice even "fabric" when the short rows have so many wraps, but it is fascinating to watch the shape form! May I suggest you google the designer Mathew Gnagy to see if he has a Design similar to yours. Nancy L.


----------



## LinJurm

What a gorgeous cardi. Good luck finding the pattern.


----------



## Dianeks2

Erica Patberg said:


> Seeing the amount of interest (not to mention the fun challenge of recreating this pattern for hand knitting) I'll happily write the pattern. I usually grade the patterns that I publish in magazines for bust sizes 32, 36, 40, 48 and 52". Does that cover everyone who'd like the pattern? If not, speak up now! This is next in my work queue. Looking forward to getting started!


It would work for me and I think it will cover most of the sizes of the regulars here.

Diane


----------



## anthealb

Wonderful! Do we just watch this page? :lol:


----------



## flyssie

Hi cj
I'm not having much luck helping you out just finding the ads as others have.
It is similar to Nora Gaughan designs.
The one in this link is a sideways type of cabley pattern but short length - another nice one - though different to the Sundial which is much more elegant, I think. 
http://www.royalyarns.com/Pattern-Knitting-Plymouth-Homestead-Rhea-Cabled-Cardigan_p_15664.html
Will be great if someone can develop the pattern for you (and us!)
Good luck
Flyssie


----------



## Kissnntell

ck out Erica Patberg's post on page 10 :-D



flyssie said:


> Hi cj
> I'm not having much luck helping you out just finding the ads as others have.
> It is similar to Nora Gaughan designs.
> The one in this link is a sideways type of cabley pattern but short length - another nice one - though different to the Sundial which is much more elegant, I think.
> http://www.royalyarns.com/Pattern-Knitting-Plymouth-Homestead-Rhea-Cabled-Cardigan_p_15664.html
> Will be great if someone can develop the pattern for you (and us!)
> Good luck
> Flyssie


----------



## doodlebugmlh

That is a very pretty sweater.


----------



## Erica Patberg

Just a little tip on short rows (I did a LOT)of research on short rows for an article in knit.wear) all the techniques that I've researched so far have the same underlying structure if you look at how the stitches lie after picking up the wrap.. The major difference in smoothness of the fabric is the tightness of the wrap. Check out YouTube for German short rows. It's my current favorite since it's easy and gives me the best results. Good luck!


----------



## prairiewmn

I too am watching this discussion as I would love to have this pattern. Thanks Erica for taking this on!


----------



## jeannie-bean

Erica Patberg said:


> Seeing the amount of interest (not to mention the fun challenge of recreating this pattern for hand knitting) I'll happily write the pattern. I usually grade the patterns that I publish in magazines for bust sizes 32, 36, 40, 48 and 52". Does that cover everyone who'd like the pattern? If not, speak up now! This is next in my work queue. Looking forward to getting started!


just thought I would respond so I can follow this topic. Look forward to the pattern !!


----------



## julie.n

I am pretty sure that this is a machine knit, not hand knit.


----------



## Garianne

Hi Erica, please can you add me to your long list of knitters patiently waiting for this pattern. Garianne


----------



## maryannn

Count me in also. Love this sweater. I could never design the pattern.

Mary Ann

www.feltedhandbagsbymaryann.weebly.com


----------



## SaxonLady

Aggie May said:


> CaROLE-JAYNE said:
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter, bless her, has found a *picture* of a cardi she would like me to make....and I love it too! She doesn't remember where she got the picture from. On the top left of the picture is written"Artyarns.ru" and a google search has lead up to lots of sites for ArtYarns but nothing for patterns.
> If you could help with the source I would be grateful. My daughter and I have a bet as to which one of us wins <g>
> Thank you all
> cj
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like it is Yarnart.ru, not Artyarn.
> It is Russian.
> Have fun.
> Colleen
Click to expand...

Artyarn is actually based in Istanbul, but have a branch in Russia. Their website has a contact. try www.yarnart.info


----------



## Suzih

Beautiful cardi. Looking forward to the pattern also. Sue


----------



## showperson

I would also like this pattern. Thanks Erica.


----------



## fstknitter

Good luck. We will be anxiously waiting


----------



## jennifer1954

Isabella Bird was an English woman who travelled and wrote about it, so people have put her name on a line of clothing. I would too, like the pattern!


----------



## Pegdog

Here it is in a different media: http://www.territoryahead.com/images/us//local/products/detail/350046_dt.jpg


----------



## ggclaudia

When I first saw this pattern I immediately thought of Matthew Gnagy. He does a lot of sideways knitting but it was not in his book, Knitting off the Axis. He does have a lot of interesting patterns though with stitches going every which way.


----------



## Augustgran

that is a really lovely sweater,It looks very intricate with have to do the cables sideways,or is my mind making it more difficult?


----------



## ninabeanbag

Erica Patberg said:


> Seeing the amount of interest (not to mention the fun challenge of recreating this pattern for hand knitting) I'll happily write the pattern. I usually grade the patterns that I publish in magazines for bust sizes 32, 36, 40, 48 and 52". Does that cover everyone who'd like the pattern? If not, speak up now! This is next in my work queue. Looking forward to getting started!


can't wait....I would like a 34 and 38 inch option too......................


----------



## bluemoon knitter

dear erica p, you are a wonderful and talented saint. ty


----------



## questmiller

I'd love to see the pattern, too. Will you need a test knitter?


----------



## CindyV

I too, love this pattern and will help hunt for it when I can. Please share if you find it! Thank you.


----------



## CindyV

Please include me when you have the pattern done. I love it. Is it possible to make in a thinner yarn? I get hot so easily that my sweaters have to be as thin as possible.


----------



## jleyser

I would like this pattern also, it is a beautiful sweater.


----------



## Kissnntell

Craftsy has a free short rows class


----------



## 29426

Erica Patberg said:


> Seeing the amount of interest (not to mention the fun challenge of recreating this pattern for hand knitting) I'll happily write the pattern. I usually grade the patterns that I publish in magazines for bust sizes 32, 36, 40, 48 and 52". Does that cover everyone who'd like the pattern? If not, speak up now! This is next in my work queue. Looking forward to getting started!


I admire your ability to do this. Please add me to the list of folks who would like the pattern.


----------



## ninabeanbag

I'll do a test knit.......I'm in the UK...


----------



## questmiller

I would imagine that the cables are knit right side up, but the sweater will probably have short rows or simply increases. After it is knit, it will be put together so that it is sideways.


----------



## Judit

please also put me on the list


----------



## Graceholly

http://www.territoryahead.com/jump.jsp?itemID=9263&itemType=PRODUCT

Reading the reviews with the photo above it appears to be a shop bought cardigan

I like it also and will keep looking


----------



## Pegdog

THanks!!!


----------



## Finnyknit

Hi,
I, too, would love a copy of the pattern and would test knit if needed. I live in the North West of England.


----------



## Savta Fern

I'm joining the crowd. The 42" inch would give me breathing room. As one knitter already wrote, having a cable or two across the back would definitely add to the flow of this sweater. I wish I had your talent to writing patterns.


----------



## Carole-Jayne

What's the feeling on the weight of the yarn?????? 
Personally I would prefer a sportweight as opposed to a heavier weight simply so that I can wear it inside and my daughter can wear in the office. I find that many of the sweaters I made for myself over the years only come out for a few days in Fall and Spring!
What do others think on the question?
I'm so happy we will be able to buy this pattern - it's quite an honour to have such talent on our Forums!
I'm in the East of Nova Scotia - on the Atlantic Ocean so we are bundling up for the Nor-easter, fortunatlye knitting requires no electricity!
ATB
CJ


----------



## castel

I am in Scotland and am also glad knitting needs no electric. I don't know what you mean by sports weight nut o don'tmind what we call Aran or double knitting . Needles 41/2 mm or 5mm. Like you I am do glad we can buy the pattern can't wait to start it
Carol


----------



## cathyc

Please keep me in mind for the pattern too -both my daughter & I fell in love at first sight with this pattern!


----------



## twray

count me in... this is one that I think I would make for myself. most of what I knit is for gift giving... thank you


----------



## beadbunny1

Erica, I'm in love with the pattern and would love to be added to your long list. I think a DK weight yarn would be great. I also love the cable going across the back idea. Hope you're able to do this for all of us eager knitters.


----------



## Polly's Mum

By looking at the photo, one can see what was done more or less.
Make yourself a paper pattern to fit, draw the cable shapes on it, then lie it on its side and and knit to fit the pattern. I nave done it with sleeves I wanted to knit diagonally. let the paper be sturdy (e.g. brown) because it will be taken out often .
Have a go!
Polly's Mum.


----------



## henhouse2011

I would prefer knitting worsted weight, size 8 needles for a jacket. Those in warmer climes could use a cotton or linen blend and oh my, wouldn't a silk blend be gorgeous. But I would knit in wool.


----------



## henhouse2011

Great idea to use a paper pattern. That is how Gnagy would do it.


----------



## castel

I agree a silk blend would look fantastic and in a silver or gold for Christmas would be brilliant


----------



## Norma B.

Loraia said:


> I found a pic that says that it is called a sundial cable by Isabella Bird and for sale for $89.


Unfortunately, Isabella Bird isn't a real person but a clothing catalog. Very nice things, good quality and not too expensive. I've ordered from them a lot in the past. The cardigan is amazing. Good luck!


----------



## flyssie

Interestingly - in the reviews for the purchased Sundial cotton jacket on "The Territory Ahead" one post-er says that she saw a very similar one for sale at a different company that had "neat scoopy pockets' on the lower front - unfortunately she didn't say which company! 
So it seems that someone else has made a very similar one in the past.
Looking forward to the KP version


----------



## Kissnntell

oh yes!! pockets!! i think it should be a law that pockets be on everything!! lol


----------



## NipomoNan

Dear Erika...I commented on pg 15 (I think) of this thread and want tobe sure I'm on your new pattern list too! I vote for pockets also...how about on the inside?


----------



## Kissnntell

neat thing re: pockets u can just plop those puppies any where you want them lolol

mine will have them whether or not they are part of the pattern

but as u said, inside for this one, as the cables would be all out of kilter with them on the outside


----------



## afoster

Give us an inch and we'll take a mile?


----------



## Chuni

señora. para mi comienza donde estan los botones¡¡¡¡¡Ojala encuentre el patron.es bello¡¡¡¡ suerte


----------



## 48barb

Tramslation please?


Chuni said:


> señora. para mi comienza donde estan los botones¡¡¡¡¡Ojala encuentre el patron.es bello¡¡¡¡ suerte


----------



## Kissnntell

yeah! what she said!!
lol



Chuni said:


> señora. para mi comienza donde estan los botones¡¡¡¡¡Ojala encuentre el patron.es bello¡¡¡¡ suerte


----------



## tatyana

I used Google translate: lady. for me starts where the buttons are located Hopefully the beautiful patron.es luck


----------



## WandaPie

Love the pattern ..very dramatic. Hope you find pattern.


----------



## nanasharon

Add me to the list of people who would like the pattern.


----------



## sunnybutterfly

I love the design also and would appreciate it if it didn't get too messed around as I love it the way it is, and I don't like pockets. I feel they add bumps where no bumps were intended, and I seem to have enough of unwanted bumps. I use a handbag (purse if you are American). Perhaps we can have one as is and if you want to embellish/alter/decrease - whatever, you could ask the designer to let you know how.

For my personal preferance I think a mid weight yarn (8 ply in Australia) knitted on 4mm needles, or thinner rather than thicker. But as I said, that is my personal preference only.


----------



## Kissnntell

i know what ur saying, but i havent carried a purse for over 40 yrs -- something else 2 lug around, lose, get nabbed or whatever. if it cant go in a pocket, then i didnt need it so it stays home

i think it's terrific how we all do things differently but still get the job done!! :-D
my mom hasnt ever had any pockets in any of her clothes. she thinks they're unnecessary
of course she cant go outdoors & sit w/o her purse along w/her lolol


----------



## JuneS

Here's another two-tone version that I found. The picture of the green version I found on the Nordstrom site. It looks like this was a 2010-2011 style that is now sold out.


----------



## Carole-Jayne

Yep that's a good idea - pockets hidden in the seams enough to hold paper hankies <g> I would prefer a lighter weight than knitting worsted to make it an indoor cardigan as opposed to an outdoor jacket. Where I live a lighter weight would be better simply so we could wear it indoor. But I'm so happy she's making the pattern that I would happily make it in anything - both for me and my daughter (the Josephine that oh so innocently sent me that photo on Monday morning, bless her)
Everyone has such good ideas - we all can see how versatile this would be....imagine the photo gallery we could produce when we're done!


----------



## Toddytoo

anne of green gables said:


> Erica Patberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing the amount of interest (not to mention the fun challenge of recreating this pattern for hand knitting) I'll happily write the pattern. I usually grade the patterns that I publish in magazines for bust sizes 32, 36, 40, 48 and 52". Does that cover everyone who'd like the pattern? If not, speak up now! This is next in my work queue. Looking forward to getting started!
> 
> 
> 
> I admire your ability to do this. Please add me to the list of folks who would like the pattern.
Click to expand...

I wasn't able to check KP's for a few days and was sorry to miss the introduction of this beautiful cable sweater. How generous of you to offer to supply the pattern - you deserve a medal. Please add me to what must be a long, long line of eager recipients waiting for this pattern. Many, many thanks.
Toddytoo


----------



## rwj

I would also like to follow the progress of this pattern.


----------



## Carole-Jayne

Toddytoo
Joined: Sep 6, 12
Messages: 15
Feedback: 0/0.0%
Location: Inland Empire
Online

Hi Toddytoo - I see your location is ""Inland Empire"" --- is that a real place? Sounds lyrical. Either way - greetings from the Easter Shore of Nova Scotia presently battered by the Nor'easter!


----------



## Toddytoo

CaROLE-JAYNE said:


> Toddytoo
> Joined: Sep 6, 12
> Messages: 15
> Feedback: 0/0.0%
> Location: Inland Empire
> Online
> 
> Hi Toddytoo - I see your location is ""Inland Empire"" --- is that a real place? Sounds lyrical. Either way - greetings from the Easter Shore of Nova Scotia presently battered by the Nor'easter!


Hi CaROLE-JAYNE - Yes that actually is the real name of the area which is comprised of Riverside and San Bernardino Counties in S. California. Sounds kind of like a "Star Wars" satellite, doesn't it? We do have a great year round climate and I empathize with you on battling your current weather right now. Hope it improves soon. I did live in Toronto and nr. Montreal for many years, so I became accustomed to lots and lots of snow and getting children into snowsuits, mittens, boots, etc. for the ten minutes they could endure being outdoors to play. Nice hearing from you - greetings back atcha.


----------



## castel

No pockets will spoil the lime of it its perfect as it is


----------



## DHeart

I would love to knit this too. Thanks so much for offering to figure out the pattern. You must be very talented to be able to tackle it!


----------



## mumofkate

That is gorgeous, and if anyone can find the pattern please let us know where you found it. 
I would like to make it too, its also in my favourite colour. Thanks for sharing and I hope you find it first !


----------



## Charliedoodle

Hi I'm a new member and would love to knit this pattern.


----------



## pammie1234

Beautiful sweater! I think it would be very flattering. I wish I was able to help create the pattern, but I will just have to wait. Thank you, Erica for giving this a try. Look forward to seeing how it works out!


----------



## aascott52

Oh, me too! I love this sweater!


----------



## sczyx

Toddytoo said:


> anne of green gables said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erica Patberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing the amount of interest (not to mention the fun challenge of recreating this pattern for hand knitting) I'll happily write the pattern. I usually grade the patterns that I publish in magazines for bust sizes 32, 36, 40, 48 and 52". Does that cover everyone who'd like the pattern? If not, speak up now! This is next in my work queue. Looking forward to getting started!
> 
> 
> 
> I admire your ability to do this. Please add me to the list of folks who would like the pattern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too please!!
> 
> I wasn't able to check KP's for a few days and was sorry to miss the introduction of this beautiful cable sweater. How generous of you to offer to supply the pattern - you deserve a medal. Please add me to what must be a long, long line of eager recipients waiting for this pattern. Many, many thanks.
> Toddytoo
Click to expand...


----------



## 48barb

Thanks for the translation, Tatyana and Chuni . I agree that the front edge is the starting point


tatyana said:


> I used Google translate: lady. for me starts where the buttons are located Hopefully the beautiful patron.es luck


----------



## Althea

I, too, would love this pattern, to fit a size 42, and preferrably in a light-weight (sport or DK) yarn for our Australian climate. Not a fan of pockets. Thanks Erica: eagerly waiting your masterpiece.


----------



## ashworthml

I just found a site that has loads of free ladies patterns for cardigans maybe you might find something in amongst them 
http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/womens_cardigans.php


----------



## ashworthml

I'm looking but can't see many with horizontal cables only this one but it is short sleeved and not curved in the front,still a nice cardigan though 
http://www.patonsyarns.com/pattern.php?PID=6121&cps=21191


----------



## ashworthml

Heres a shrug with the horizontal cable
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L10304.html


----------



## ashworthml

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/slip-stitch-cable-wrap-cardigan

OK I'll stop now!  Thats the only ones I can see to knit up


----------



## Tayloredtome

mernie said:


> I haven't seen the pattern, but I sure hope you find it...I want it, too.


Ditto - Love it - I would love the pattern as well if you find it.


----------



## puttersmom

Please add me to the list It's wonderful that you can do this. Thanks much.


----------



## ashworthml

I think this is going to be one big project but I admire you for taking up the challenge to create the pattern.I would also like the pattern once done,there isn't another one like it that I can see just the standard horizontal cables


----------



## bretsfp

I found this video for inc& dec. cables might help to create pattern. http://www.knitpicks.com/tutorials/Advanced_Cabling_Techniques_Increasing_Decreasing_Cables__D309.html


----------



## KnitterBug

There is not only going to be heaps of happy people when you manage to work this pattern out. I wouldn't even know where to start. Here in "OZ" we only need a light-weight cardigan most days.


----------



## Cynthia Turner

I will delve too!! This is incredibly beautiful! Please post info! I will be contacting Russian speaking friends!


----------



## gdhavens

bretsfp said:


> I found this video for inc& dec. cables might help to create pattern. http://www.knitpicks.com/tutorials/Advanced_Cabling_Techniques_Increasing_Decreasing_Cables__D309.html


Interesting video for pattern designers. It should help anyone trying to design a pattern for our sundial sweater.

Happy Knitting (and designing)!!!


----------



## Sarahwe

grammacat said:


> me too
> 
> 
> sherry vercoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love this pattern also.
Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## SherylSpins

would love this pattern so please let me know. THANKS


----------



## no1girl

I am so happy that this one is not for me..............my waist is the same size as my bust and hips......well almost
LOL 

not for the apple shaped woman...but i do lust after it! It is wonderful!


----------



## sunnybutterfly

cakes said:


> I am so happy that this one is not for me..............my waist is the same size as my bust and hips......well almost
> LOL
> 
> not for the apple shaped woman...but i do lust after it! It is wonderful!


Sorry Cakes, I don't agree. That shaping would give you a waist as it is bringing the eye into the middle.


----------



## no1girl

NO!!!!!!!!!!!! I like flowing loose clothing.

At my age I do not need a waist. LOL


----------



## Nessy

Erica your offer is very generous. I too would be greatly appreciative of the pattern.
Thank you for offering to do this


----------



## sewnhair

linda09 said:


> Me too.
> 
> 
> CaROLE-JAYNE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erica Patberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky for the knitters that want a similar pattern, it's the written pattern that is protected under copyright law, not the idea of sideways radiating cables! To write the pattern and grade it would take a couple of weeks. I've got some designs with publication deadlines pressing, but I think it's a great concept and could be knitted without the side seams, carrying the cables continuously around the back to the other side front! It will be a fun pattern to design!
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be a winner judging by the amount of interest shown here. I think the style is slimming as it gives the illusion of a waist even if you don't have one!
> I would be VERY interested in buying a pattern celebrating these 'moving cables'. Keep my name ok Erica?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Please add me to the list also


----------



## sewnhair

Erica Patberg said:


> Seeing the amount of interest (not to mention the fun challenge of recreating this pattern for hand knitting) I'll happily write the pattern. I usually grade the patterns that I publish in magazines for bust sizes 32, 36, 40, 48 and 52". Does that cover everyone who'd like the pattern? If not, speak up now! This is next in my work queue. Looking forward to getting started!


That works for me!!!! I'm excited that you're going to do this --- can't wait!!!


----------



## samazon

That sounds great can't wait. The pattern is wonderful :thumbup:


----------



## rodeheke

me too please


----------



## comebackknitter

cakes said:


> NO!!!!!!!!!!!! I like flowing loose clothing.
> 
> At my age I do not need a waist. LOL


Once while trying clothes in a dept. store dressing room, there were some women in the stall beside me. One of the women said to the other honey, if you cant hide it, decorate it!"


----------



## feathersby

Would love to have this pattern and participate in a KAL.


----------



## castel

Ok I give.in what is s KAL. You have me stumped


----------



## knitterbee

KAL= Knit A-Long. When everyone works on the same project and posts comments, questions, answers, pictures, etc. To help & encourage each other. 


castel said:


> Ok I give.in what is s KAL. You have me stumped


----------



## questmiller

Perfect!



comebackknitter said:


> cakes said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO!!!!!!!!!!!! I like flowing loose clothing.
> 
> At my age I do not need a waist. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Once while trying clothes in a dept. store dressing room, there were some women in the stall beside me. One of the women said to the other honey, if you cant hide it, decorate it!"
Click to expand...


----------



## Graceholly

Erica Patberg said:


> Seeing the amount of interest (not to mention the fun challenge of recreating this pattern for hand knitting) I'll happily write the pattern. I usually grade the patterns that I publish in magazines for bust sizes 32, 36, 40, 48 and 52". Does that cover everyone who'd like the pattern? If not, speak up now! This is next in my work queue. Looking forward to getting started!


How clever are you can you please do a size 38 to your pattern and add me to your list, I have yarn in my stash for this. Thank you


----------



## flowergrower

Erica, Please include me in the list of people that are willing to purchase the pattern. Have a niece and daughter-in-law that would love this sweater. Thanks for your efforts.


----------



## Rose

Erica Patberg said:


> Seeing the amount of interest (not to mention the fun challenge of recreating this pattern for hand knitting) I'll happily write the pattern. I usually grade the patterns that I publish in magazines for bust sizes 32, 36, 40, 48 and 52". Does that cover everyone who'd like the pattern? If not, speak up now! This is next in my work queue. Looking forward to getting started!


I would like this pattern. Idid say once no more sweaters but......... would love the pattern. thanks Rose
I know I am late sorry


----------



## Edel

please add me to your list for this beautiful pattern.


----------



## doodlebugmlh

I would like this pattern also.


----------



## Bluemitten

Me too ...........please!!! I'm in!!


----------



## 19855

Please add me to the list for the pattern. Thanks for undertaking such a mammoth task.


----------



## Cynthia Turner

Please keep one for me this is a drool over sweater. It would be flattering even if your waist isn't very thin. Those cables draw the eye in!


----------



## brumbysrun

How is the pattern coming? It would make an amazing gift.


----------



## Kathie

Me too. Looks like you will have a booming business. I really admire talent like yours.


----------



## msdotsy1

Pattern done yet? Just checking. Have to make 3 perhaps 4


----------



## SometimesaKnitter

sewnhair said:


> linda09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.
> 
> 
> CaROLE-JAYNE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erica Patberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky for the knitters that want a similar pattern, it's the written pattern that is protected under copyright law, not the idea of sideways radiating cables! To write the pattern and grade it would take a couple of weeks. I've got some designs with publication deadlines pressing, but I think it's a great concept and could be knitted without the side seams, carrying the cables continuously around the back to the other side front! It will be a fun pattern to design!
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be a winner judging by the amount of interest shown here. I think the style is slimming as it gives the illusion of a waist even if you don't have one!
> I would be VERY interested in buying a pattern celebrating these 'moving cables'. Keep my name ok Erica?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please add me to the list also
Click to expand...

Me too! I would like to make this for my daughter! I will gladly pay for the pattern!


----------



## flyssie

Hi everyone
Isn't amazing that Erica has offered to do this for us. Thank you so much Erica - and to CaROLE-JAYNE (and daughter)nfor bringing it to the forum. It seems to be such a popular pattern and taken on as our own. 
How will we know when you have managed to pattern it?
Will it be through this thread?
Good luck - I hope it isn't too hard to take up too much of your time at this busy time of year.
Waiting patiently in appreciation
Flyssie


----------



## gdhavens

Very grateful for the picture of the sweater and VERY grateful for the offer to work up a pattern for it. I'm sure we all are waiting patiently (or impatiently) for it.

Thanks soooooo much!!!!


----------



## aruma3

I would love this pattern


----------



## NellieKnitter

Erica Patberg said:


> Seeing the amount of interest (not to mention the fun challenge of recreating this pattern for hand knitting) I'll happily write the pattern. I usually grade the patterns that I publish in magazines for bust sizes 32, 36, 40, 48 and 52". Does that cover everyone who'd like the pattern? If not, speak up now! This is next in my work queue. Looking forward to getting started!


I would like the pattern also and would be happy to pay for it!


----------



## SharonUK

SometimesaKnitter said:


> sewnhair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linda09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.
> 
> 
> CaROLE-JAYNE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erica Patberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky for the knitters that want a similar pattern, it's the written pattern that is protected under copyright law, not the idea of sideways radiating cables! To write the pattern and grade it would take a couple of weeks. I've got some designs with publication deadlines pressing, but I think it's a great concept and could be knitted without the side seams, carrying the cables continuously around the back to the other side front! It will be a fun pattern to design!
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be a winner judging by the amount of interest shown here. I think the style is slimming as it gives the illusion of a waist even if you don't have one!
> I would be VERY interested in buying a pattern celebrating these 'moving cables'. Keep my name ok Erica?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please add me to the list also
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! I would like to make this for my daughter! I will gladly pay for the pattern!
Click to expand...

Please include me in your very, very long list of "side cable jacket" knitters........just let me know the price.
Many thanks for your time & trouble


----------



## jerseygal

Count me in please!!! Love the sweater too.


----------



## ltyler65

I too would LOVE a copy of this pattern and would test knit if you need. Sounds like a good variety of sizes too. When the pattern is finished PLEASE let me know. Thanks in advance as you have now saved me from trying to figure it out on my own. I have RA and my hands don't last long when I knit so I like to make the most of that time. Good luck and happy knitting


ninabeanbag said:


> Erica Patberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing the amount of interest (not to mention the fun challenge of recreating this pattern for hand knitting) I'll happily write the pattern. I usually grade the patterns that I publish in magazines for bust sizes 32, 36, 40, 48 and 52". Does that cover everyone who'd like the pattern? If not, speak up now! This is next in my work queue. Looking forward to getting started!
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait....I would like a 34 and 38 inch option too......................
Click to expand...


----------



## RachelL

Erica Patberg said:


> Seeing the amount of interest (not to mention the fun challenge of recreating this pattern for hand knitting) I'll happily write the pattern. I usually grade the patterns that I publish in magazines for bust sizes 32, 36, 40, 48 and 52". Does that cover everyone who'd like the pattern? If not, speak up now! This is next in my work queue. Looking forward to getting started!


Thank you! Thank you! Please put my name on your list of people who would like this pattern. :thumbup: :thumbup: RachelL


----------



## Pontygirl

Please add me to your list of people who want this pattern. Thank you


----------



## julie.n

Erica, please put me on the list also and thank you so much for taking the time to write this pattern. I know that it is a lot of hard work, it is much appreciated! Is it possible to be converted to a machine knit pattern for a Brother 950i ?


----------



## oscarsgram

I would like the pattern too!


----------



## Kissnntell

i like the loose stuff 2, but there r times i LIKE looking like a girl & not some1s over aged kid brother!
LOLOL
i not only need a waist, i need a chest!! & this sweater would do that 4 me, i think



cakes said:


> NO!!!!!!!!!!!! I like flowing loose clothing.
> 
> At my age I do not need a waist. LOL


----------



## Jeni

Beautiful wish I had the pattern I would try Vogue or any foreign knitting Patterns if you find it please print the instructions


----------



## Melodypop

Count me in on the pattern. Norma


----------



## barcar

I would love to knit one, too! I'm sure my daughter would love one as well. Is anyone willing to design the pattern?


----------



## Kissnntell

read back to earlier posts, hon ... it's on the way!! :-D



barcar said:


> I would love to knit one, too! I'm sure my daughter would love one as well. Is anyone willing to design the pattern?


----------



## knittinglise

From what I see, it is a cut-and-sew, it is made in parts, and then assembled,the sleeves are all in one piece knitted,I can't see the back,so it must be short-rowed at the waist,also.the bottom seams are sowed, so that is easier than it looks,that's my two cents worth...oh btw, it is machine knitted...


----------



## Jessica-Jean

knittinglise said:


> From what I see, it is a cut-and-sew, it is made in parts, and then assembled,the sleeves are all in one piece knitted,I can't see the back,so it must be short-rowed at the waist,also.the bottom seams are sowed, so that is easier than it looks,that's my two cents worth...oh btw, it is machine knitted...


That doesn't preclude the possibility of hand-knitting a clone of it, though, at such a fine gauge, it would take _forever_! :-D


----------



## Erica Patberg

Pattern is in the works. Design sketches and construction details are done, working on the grading of the different sizes and swatching the increases and decreases in the cables. It's coming along!


----------



## Erica Patberg

I also have a knitting machine, but I'm new to machine knitting. I don't have the expertise needed to write machine patterns. Not to mention that the increases and decreases in the cable crossing rows would be tricky on a machine!


----------



## 48barb

Erica, You are a GEM! Have a merry and blessed Christmas.


----------



## 19855

Erica - you are indeed a gem. I can't believe you are working on this at this time of the year. Merry Christmas.


----------



## questmiller

I'm pretty familiar with the Bond (older version of the USM) and might be able to figure out the way to convert it to a basic knitting machine pattern.


----------



## 3star777

Perhaps someone already posted this but according this site it's not a pattern but a ready made for sale:

http://www.thisnext.com/item/4EA0BC2B/Sundial-Cable-V-Neck-Isabella


----------



## flyssie

3star777 said:


> Perhaps someone already posted this but according this site it's not a pattern but a ready made for sale:
> 
> http://www.thisnext.com/item/4EA0BC2B/Sundial-Cable-V-Neck-Isabella


Yes 3star777 - that is how it all started. A posting with the picture asking was it possible to knit or was there a similar pattern. So Erica has amazingly offered to work out the pattern for us all - there are so many wanting it !!
What a big job she has taken on - and in the process of doing. 
Since then there have been all sorts of requests - additional to the original request - eg: pockets, all sizes, machine knit, etc, etc. 
I hope Erica is not regretting it - and I hope everyone will be happy with what she produces - she deserves a whole sackful of pressies from Santa !!
Cheers - Flyssie


----------



## Marjorie Egan

Yes indeed Erica....You ARE a gem!


----------



## 3star777

flyssie said:


> 3star777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps someone already posted this but according this site it's not a pattern but a ready made for sale:
> 
> http://www.thisnext.com/item/4EA0BC2B/Sundial-Cable-V-Neck-Isabella
> 
> 
> 
> Yes 3star777 - that is how it all started. A posting with the picture asking was it possible to knit or was there a similar pattern. So Erica has amazingly offered to work out the pattern for us all - there are so many wanting it !!
> What a big job she has taken on - and in the process of doing.
> Since then there have been all sorts of requests - additional to the original request - eg: pockets, all sizes, machine knit, etc, etc.
> I hope Erica is not regretting it - and I hope everyone will be happy with what she produces - she deserves a whole sackful of pressies from Santa !!
> Cheers - Flyssie
Click to expand...

Thanks for bring me up to speed - sorry I have trouble reading so many pages of fine print. It is a beautiful design and how very generous of Erica to take on the huge task of working out a pattern. I'm sure it will be lovely. Bless Erica!


----------



## flyssie

All okay - some threads are very long to read - like this one. But worth it in the long run
Cheers


----------



## nintendomo

Erica, you are awesome!!!! Thank you so much for doing this!!!


----------



## SometimesaKnitter

Thanks so much Erica. My daughter may not get it this year but she will get it for a present one day. OOps just realized that my three neices will want one too!! Yikes!!!
Julia


----------



## Uyvonne

Erica Patberg said:


> Seeing the amount of interest (not to mention the fun challenge of recreating this pattern for hand knitting) I'll happily write the pattern. I usually grade the patterns that I publish in magazines for bust sizes 32, 36, 40, 48 and 52". Does that cover everyone who'd like the pattern? If not, speak up now! This is next in my work queue. Looking forward to getting started!


Erica P, if you are willing to do the hand knitting instructions, I would be willing to write the translation for the knitting machine. This is something that I have done professionally for a number of magazines and yarn companies. If interested, let me know.


----------



## Kissnntell

oh hon, ur not the only 1 cant read fine print
just use ur mouse wheel, or arrow keys, pushing one way or another will bring things up so u can see them!!
(i always 4get which way, but no matter, one doesnt work, the other will!!) lolol



3star777 said:


> flyssie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3star777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps someone already posted this but according this site it's not a pattern but a ready made for sale:
> 
> http://www.thisnext.com/item/4EA0BC2B/Sundial-Cable-V-Neck-Isabella
> 
> 
> 
> Yes 3star777 - that is how it all started. A posting with the picture asking was it possible to knit or was there a similar pattern. So Erica has amazingly offered to work out the pattern for us all - there are so many wanting it !!
> What a big job she has taken on - and in the process of doing.
> Since then there have been all sorts of requests - additional to the original request - eg: pockets, all sizes, machine knit, etc, etc.
> I hope Erica is not regretting it - and I hope everyone will be happy with what she produces - she deserves a whole sackful of pressies from Santa !!
> Cheers - Flyssie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for bring me up to speed - sorry I have trouble reading so many pages of fine print. It is a beautiful design and how very generous of Erica to take on the huge task of working out a pattern. I'm sure it will be lovely. Bless Erica!
Click to expand...


----------



## Erica Patberg

By all means, please take the pattern and convert it to a machine pattern!


----------



## Erica Patberg

Fantastic! I bought a Passap e6000 recently and have only knit a few things with it. I'm still a beginner machine knitter. It would be fantastic to have a machine pattern!


----------



## prairiewmn

Please make the machine pattern generic as I know of many here who use singer and brother


----------



## Erica Patberg

Here's a sneak peek. No side seams. It's knit in one piece from the right front and the cables continue around the back to the other front. The sleeves, upper left front, upper right front and back are in stockinette, and knit separately and then sewn to the main body. Edge treatment is picked up and knit after assembly. Waist shaping is done with short rows. For those with an undefined waist, you can skip the waist shaping.


----------



## slnovak

Beautiful!!


----------



## Marjorie Egan

That looks GREAT Erica. A lot of work!!!


----------



## gdhavens

Thanks, Erica, for posting the diagrams. I, too, am impatiently awaiting the written pattern. It would be kind of fun to have a knit along with this when the pattern is ready. I know, maybe I should have my head examined, but if all of those on here participated, we could be the test knitters. Those that are more advanced could drag, I mean help, those of us that are a little less advanced.

Uyvonne, Thanks to you too for helping the machine knitters. Creating is creating, whether it is with 2 sticks, 1 cable or 200 needles, and we can always use a helping hand!


----------



## 3star777

Lovely! What a great talent you have Erica!


----------



## CindyV

I can't wait! I think it would be fun to have the knit along too! Can we PLEASE wait until the beginning of the year to start though - I have tons of Christmas presents to finish yet.
Thank you Erica! It may have been discussed but I haven't been able to keep up with the whole chain - after about 24 pages it was catch as catch can - what kind of yarn is the pattern written for and can you tell us ahead of time how much we will need so if we see any great sales we can have this sweater in mind? Thanks again - what a skill to have!


----------



## aascott52

Erica, I'm so excited! You are a true GEM!

Happy Holidays!


----------



## CarolineC

try looking at: http://www.territoryahead.com/jump.jsp?itemID=9263&itemType=PRODUCT
it's called an "updated sundial cable pattern"


----------



## Earlene H

Can't wait to make this beautiful sweater.... Thanks so much for the extra effort you have put into it


----------



## Erica Patberg

I'm knitting the test swatches in Cascade 220. I'd like to knit it in Heaven's Hand- 100% corriedale wool - it knits up at the same gauge-, and for those that want something not so warm I'd recommend choosing a DK weight cotton or cotton blend.

And not to worry, there's no way the KAL will start before the end of the year. Too much to do first! 

I would usually charge $6 for the pattern, but thought it would be nice to offer it for a week as a free download to the the knitters that have been following this thread. After that it'll be available at the regular price.


----------



## knittinglise

I am so anxious to read about the pattern, be it hand knitted or machine knitted, I don't care,,,this cardigan could easily be mistaken for a jacket,,,classy,don't you think? ...knittinglise


----------



## prairiewmn

Thanks for the diagrams. Makes me even more excited to get to make this awesome sweater. Thanks again Erica for all your hard work (and so close to the holidays too)!!!


----------



## knitterbee

Erica Patberg said:


> I would usually charge $6 for the pattern, but thought it would be nice to offer it for a week as a free download to the the knitters that have been following this thread. After that it'll be available at the regular price.


This is fabulous news! Getting it as a free download, and then if we have a KAL, we can help each other.


----------



## slnovak

How very generous of you!! Thank you!


----------



## flyssie

wow - love the sketches - what talent and creativeness - a very big thank you for all the work involved. A KAL sounds great
Cheers
Flyssie


----------



## nintendomo

This is so wonderful!!! I really loved seeing the sketches. It is so neat to see the "work in progress"! I can hardly wait. I have never done a KAL, but I think this would be a great one to start with. Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Ciyona

Loved your sketches Erica can't wait for the finished design. You are truely a gem.


----------



## 48barb

Erica, you are not just a gem, you are a pearl (purl?) beyond price. That is one generous offer. Thank you so much. I'm frantically looking for THE yarn.


Erica Patberg said:


> I'm knitting the test swatches in Cascade 220. I'd like to knit it in Heaven's Hand- 100% corriedale wool - it knits up at the same gauge-, and for those that want something not so warm I'd recommend choosing a DK weight cotton or cotton blend.
> 
> And not to worry, there's no way the KAL will start before the end of the year. Too much to do first!
> 
> I would usually charge $6 for the pattern, but thought it would be nice to offer it for a week as a free download to the the knitters that have been following this thread. After that it'll be available at the regular price.


----------



## AverilC

It looks wonderful Erica, thank you so much. Just looking forward to making this.


----------



## Edel

Thank you Erica for this beautiful pattern and for your generosity to give it for free.I have a question what is a Kal?Sometimes I do not understand certain words because I am german.


----------



## gdhavens

Kal is Knit along. We would all knit the sweater along together. Some will knit faster, and some slower, but we help each other along the way. And, of course, when we get finished we should all post pictures of our master pieces!

Thank you, Erica, for offering the pattern to us KPers. I am impatiently awaiting the pattern. Take time to enjoy the holidays and we can get started whenever you are ready for us.


----------



## Charliedoodle

Been feeling under the weather for a few days. Just logged on and read your generous offer. Feeling much better already. Thank you so much. Have a lovely Christmas and New Year everyone.


----------



## slnovak

I have not done a knit along but believe this will be my first! I am so excited! Timing is perfect and I am in love with the whole process of this sweater!

The thoughtfulness, generousity, the birth of the pattern! I believe this will be my "Christmas Paradise "sweater to me. Forever the name for all of the love of Erica and all here!

We truly are blessed!

Thank you again!


----------



## joannav

wow-to the sweater design
wow-to the new sweater designer-Erica !
wow-to reading all 27 pages just now-didn't want to miss a thing
wow-to Erica's generosity and creativity !

wow wow wow


----------



## ElegantDetails

Erica Patberg said:


> Seeing the amount of interest (not to mention the fun challenge of recreating this pattern for hand knitting) I'll happily write the pattern. I usually grade the patterns that I publish in magazines for bust sizes 32, 36, 40, 48 and 52". Does that cover everyone who'd like the pattern? If not, speak up now! This is next in my work queue. Looking forward to getting started!


I too think this is a great sweater...to knit it is probably above my skill leve...but I love it enough to take on the challenge. Please include me in the list for the pattern....thanks for your effort ......


----------



## ElegantDetails

OMgirl said:


> TheHomeKeeper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would be delighted if you would add me to the long list off avid knitters ready to get started on this pattern. Maybe this would be a good one for a KAL! What do ya think?
> 
> 
> 
> I agree!!!!!!
> Let's do a KAL with all who purchase the pattern from our KP designer, Erica Patberg!
Click to expand...

That would be a very cool idea! Speaking for myself... I know I'll need the support. :lol:


----------



## ElegantDetails

ninabeanbag said:


> Erica Patberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing the amount of interest (not to mention the fun challenge of recreating this pattern for hand knitting) I'll happily write the pattern. I usually grade the patterns that I publish in magazines for bust sizes 32, 36, 40, 48 and 52". Does that cover everyone who'd like the pattern? If not, speak up now! This is next in my work queue. Looking forward to getting started!
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait....I would like a 34 and 38 inch option too......................
Click to expand...

Those sizes would apply to me as well....34 & 38.


----------



## ElegantDetails

knitterbee said:


> Erica Patberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would usually charge $6 for the pattern, but thought it would be nice to offer it for a week as a free download to the the knitters that have been following this thread. After that it'll be available at the regular price.
> 
> 
> 
> This is fabulous news! Getting it as a free download, and then if we have a KAL, we can help each other.
Click to expand...

WOW. I'm just blown away! You are truly amazing! I really appreciate your very generous offer and look soooooo forward to the KAL! :thumbup:


----------



## ElegantDetails

I have been a member for only a year, but I have never seen anything take 
Off like this has.....the interest this has created is just amazing! It has been fascinating to be a part of watching this process grow! Thanks Erica for making all this possible.


----------



## lulu11

thanks Erica you are very talented and to take this on at this time of year where do you find the time


----------



## huels

would love to have the pattern great sweater Thanks


----------



## maryannn

Oh my gosh. I also can't wait to get the pattern. I have been checking on Raverly almost every day. I can't imagine how you go about designing a pattern. You are really talented.
I will start checking Knitting Paradise every day from now on.
Mary Ann


----------



## CarolSueB55

Please add me to this list. Thanks.


----------



## maceace

I would also like to be added to this list. I think this will be a nice challenge to knit, and the design is quite unusual. Thank you for taking up the task of working out a pattern!


----------



## sewnhair

Erica, You are AMAZING!!!!! To do all this work....AND offer the pattern for free!!!!! We will all be forever grateful!!!! You are just too wonderful for words!! Thank You for the sketches, they are fantastic!!!!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Deeknits

I can't believe I'm just now finding this thread! I love the sweater, too, and would love to try my hand at the pattern. 

Thanks Erika so very much for your talents and generosity!


----------



## nintendomo

Lulu11, I love your Beard Hats. My son has one for when he is running and it is cold. He loves it!!!!


----------



## Kissnntell

that would b terrific 4 my bow hunting youngest SOL!! where can i find the pattern?



nintendomo said:


> Lulu11, I love your Beard Hats. My son has one for when he is running and it is cold. He loves it!!!!


----------



## nintendomo

Kissnntell, it wasn't a pattern. I got it for him from a website, I think it was beardhats.com. But, I would think there probably IS a pattern out there somewhere!!!!


----------



## Kissnntell

thx hon. i'll hunt it down b4 nxt present time!! lol



nintendomo said:


> Kissnntell, it wasn't a pattern. I got it for him from a website, I think it was beardhats.com. But, I would think there probably IS a pattern out there somewhere!!!!


----------



## Hilary4

The prospect of this elegant cardigan is truly exciting - I would love to be added to the list.


----------



## Erica Patberg

So we're all on the same page, I'm not keeping an official list. Just keep an eye on this message thread by clicking the "watch" tab at the top left of the page. I'll be posting updates and a link once the pattern is available. The pattern will be free to only the Knitting Paradise folks for a limited time and after that will be available for a nominal price. I'm in the Christmas spirit . 

I know it probably doesn't need to be said, but the pattern is for personal use only. If someone you know also wants to knit the cardi, please encourage them to buy the pattern. Knitwear designing is my bread and butter not just a hobby.


----------



## efq

I had a look and couldn't find it. But have a look on Ravelry - the Norah Gaughan designs - you may find some thing similar there.

Good Luck - let us know how you get on.


----------



## lulu11

thanks


nintendomo said:


> Lulu11, I love your Beard Hats. My son has one for when he is running and it is cold. He loves it!!!!


----------



## flyssie

Kissnntell said:


> that would b terrific 4 my bow hunting youngest SOL!! where can i find the pattern?
> 
> 
> 
> nintendomo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lulu11, I love your Beard Hats. My son has one for when he is running and it is cold. He loves it!!!!
Click to expand...

Here is one pattern on the net for the bearded beanie:
http://www.chickenstitches.com/blog/bearded-beanie-knitting-pattern
Cheers - Flyssie


----------



## PeggySca

I love the pattern, I also love the following website, it has beautiful patterns

http://www.sweaterbabe.com/all-knitting-patterns/?sort=newest


----------



## barcar

Please add my name to the list. I love this sweater!!! I would love to join a kal in January.


----------



## Erica Patberg

A little preview of the progress... Swatches are coming along.


----------



## flyssie

Oh Erica it looks lovely - drapes beautifully - and I love the colour you are using. 
Many many thanks
Hope you take time out for a rest over Christmas period !!
in appreciation 
Cheers Flyssie


----------



## slnovak

Erica!! That is gorgeous!! For Christmas, I want your talent! 

Have a joyful holiday season!!

Thank you again!!


----------



## castel

Oh Erica you are indeed very talented wow have a great Christmas and a very very happy new year. I too now know what I want from Santa your talent if only.
Many thanks.
from carol


----------



## Kathie

Erica Patberg said:


> A little preview of the progress... Swatches are coming along.


Amazing talent.


----------



## AverilC

Oh Erica, that is looking fantastic, so looking forward to sharing this pattern with everybody. Have a great Christmas, we're off the the Highlands of Scotland tonight on the sleeper train, really looking forward to it with all the family. Averil


----------



## questmiller

That looks so wonderful! Thanks for your efforts with the sweater. You are making a lot of people very happy!


----------



## msdotsy1

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sewnhair

Fantastic!!! I, too, wish I had your talent. You are Amazing!!!!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## peachy51

Erica, that is looking lovely. How blessed we are here at KP to have such a talented member who is willing to share with us! I am so looking forward to this pattern :thumbup:


----------



## 48barb

So exciting to see it coming to life under your talented fingers. So looking forward to making one. Erica, thank you so much.


----------



## glacy1

I love the look of this. I hope that I don't miss it when it becomes available.. love it!!


----------



## nintendomo

Absolutely gorgeous!!!! Have a Merry Christmas Erica, and thank you for all your hard work!!!!!


----------



## maryannn

Erica, that is beautiful. I can't wait to find out how much yarn to purchase.
Have a great Christmas.
Mary Ann


----------



## Rose

I love the look of it, I think it looks better in your color. Waiting to find out how much yarn to buy. I am excited, I said I would not make another sweater again, well so much for that.


----------



## Erica Patberg

Hope everyone had a merry Christmas, happy Chanukah or whatever you celebrate with your family, friends and loved ones.

I'm back to work after the festivities and have an update! Cable charts are done. The waist shaping proved quite a challenge, but I've finally worked it out so that at the end of the short rows for the waist all cables twists are synced to twist on the same row. 

Here's a preview.


----------



## sewlee

It is exciting to see your work. It looks fabulous.


----------



## castel

Erica it looks fantastic you are indeed a very clever person also a kind one to do this and share it with us all. Hope you have a happy and healthy new year. I like everyone else is looking forward to knitting this cardigan

Thank you


----------



## puttersmom

Erica, That is absolutly beautiful. What an amazing talent you have, and generous to share it with us. Thank you.


----------



## nintendomo

It is just gorgeous!!! Thank you so much for doing this us!!!!!


----------



## brain56

Erica, I just read all of this amazing thread.
What a gift your talent is!
Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## peachy51

Erica, the prototype is looking just wonderful! :thumbup:


----------



## ElegantDetails

It's hard to put into words just what you are able o accomplish! For my limited skills....it's absolutely mind boggling! Your work is spectacular. I can hardly wait to try it. It will be my most challenging adventure. Thanks again for all you're doing......it certainly is appreciated. It has so fun watching this whole process grow.


----------



## peachy51

ElegantDetails said:


> It's hard to put into words just what you are able o accomplish! For my limited skills....it's absolutely mind boggling! Your work is spectacular. I can hardly wait to try it. It will be my most challenging adventure. Thanks again for all you're doing......it certainly is appreciated. It has so fun watching this whole process grow.


It is fun watching it grow. And I'm with you that it boggles my mind what Erica is able to do. She is doing all the hard work, but I think we will all revel in the finished project.

Can't wait to get the pattern and get started. We should have a KAL when the pattern is ready :thumbup:


----------



## Ciyona

Just beautiful Erica, I can think that we all apperciate the hard work that you are putting into this project. Your are truely an angel. I have enjoyed watching the process or creation grow. What a talented person you are. I can wait to see the finished project and pattern. It will be well worth it in the end. Oh and before I forget I do hope you had a great and blessed Holiday. And that the New Year brings you many bright blessings to come.


----------



## 48barb

Erica, It's looking fabulous. I'm salivating at the prospect of making up your pattern. You are WONDERFUL


----------



## CindyV

This is probably a premature question at this point but do you have an idea of how much yarn will be needed for the sweater. I want to go shopping as soon as I get paid for the perfect yarn and want to be sure to get enough. I am one that is hot all the time and will need to make it in the dk weight that you suggested in an earlier post.


----------



## Hilary4

It is fascinating to watch the progress - thank you for sharing the process Erica.


----------



## Erica Patberg

This is more of a yardage estimate than exact amount, but if you're knitting in Cascade 220, I'd recommend 6 skeins for the small and medium, 7 for the large and x-large and 8 for the 52" bust. Cables tend to really add to yardage requirements. I'd strongly urge you to buy from a shop or site that allows returns it. Buy yourself an "insurance" ball in the same lot in case you need it. If you don't use it you can send it back (or knit a matching tam or slouch hat using the same cables!


----------



## nintendomo

Thanks Erica!!! Now for the fun, picking out a gorgeous yarn to do your sweater justice!!!!


----------



## barcar

Wow..a work in progress!


----------



## gdhavens

I looked up Cascade 220 and I think it comes in worsted weight and sport weight. Erica, would we be using the worsted or the sport? It comes in gorgeous colors, and I am hoping to hit some sales as it is a little pricier than I usually use. I'm hoping to make it my New Year's gift to me.


----------



## castel

Hi Erica 
Can't wait to get the pattern and start knitting. I live on Scotland so our yarn is different. What size needles do you use for your recommend yarn then o will know what yarn to get here.
Thanks Erica you are one in a million


----------



## Erica Patberg

This will be in the worsted weight. I did see good sales at yarn.com for discontinued colors of Cascade 220. If they have a color you like, you might be on luck!


----------



## CindyV

Erica, can you include what is needed to be changed in order to use the sport weight? I get so hot so easily I would never be able to wear it in worsted weight.


----------



## Ciyona

Erica, I would like to make mine out of bamboo for the summer can you help me figure out how much yarn I may need to do this I have six skeins and about eight in a cream color. I was thinking maybe doing in in a two tone look cables in either color for a contrast. I was also thinking that using stockinette for the back for a different look. Just a thought. Can't wait for the finished pattern.

Pat


----------



## peachy51

Ciyona said:


> Erica, I would like to make mine out of bamboo for the summer can you help me figure out how much yarn I may need to do this I have six skeins and about eight in a cream color. I was thinking maybe doing in in a two tone look cables in either color for a contrast. I was also thinking that using stockinette for the back for a different look. Just a thought. Can't wait for the finished pattern.
> 
> Pat


Pat, I may be looking at Erica's prototype wrong, but I think the cables will be carried all the way around the piece with no sideseaming. Might be hard to do a stockinette back if that is the case.


----------



## 48barb

I think that you could do the back in stockinette, if you stop cabling where the seam would start if there was one, do stocking stitch to where the other seam would be, then do the cabling for the other front.


peachy51 said:


> Ciyona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Erica, I would like to make mine out of bamboo for the summer can you help me figure out how much yarn I may need to do this I have six skeins and about eight in a cream color. I was thinking maybe doing in in a two tone look cables in either color for a contrast. I was also thinking that using stockinette for the back for a different look. Just a thought. Can't wait for the finished pattern.
> 
> Pat
> 
> 
> 
> Pat, I may be looking at Erica's prototype wrong, but I think the cables will be carried all the way around the piece with no sideseaming. Might be hard to do a stockinette back if that is the case.
Click to expand...


----------



## peachy51

48barb said:


> I think that you could do the back in stockinette, if you stop cabling where the seam would start if there was one, do stocking stitch to where the other seam would be, then do the cabling for the other front.


I suppose that would be an option, but then you would also have some shaping to do on the back to allow for the extra length you would have back there if the cables weren't done.

For me personally, I love the cables going around the back and can't wait for the pattern!


----------



## lulu11

Erica thanks for sharing i love watching it come to live


----------



## Ciyona

I know Peachy51 I read her post I was just thinking that I might like to just do the front part in cables and the back in stockinette. Without seeing the back of the original pic that was posted I was wondering if it were possible. Besides it wouldn't be that hard to switch to stockinette at some point in the pattern if you know where you would like to start it.
I love what Erica has shown us but I am not sure about the cables in the back is all I am saying. I still would love to have the pattern. After going back and looking at the original pic I can see the side seems of where the cables stop and I could be wrong but thought I saw that the cables seven criss crosses for each cable. But I am no designer. But for me personally I would like to have a smooth back. I have a sensitivity when my clothing bunches. So I thought for me stockinette would be a better st for the back.



peachy51 said:


> Ciyona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Erica, I would like to make mine out of bamboo for the summer can you help me figure out how much yarn I may need to do this I have six skeins and about eight in a cream color. I was thinking maybe doing in in a two tone look cables in either color for a contrast. I was also thinking that using stockinette for the back for a different look. Just a thought. Can't wait for the finished pattern.
> 
> Pat
> 
> 
> 
> Pat, I may be looking at Erica's prototype wrong, but I think the cables will be carried all the way around the piece with no sideseaming. Might be hard to do a stockinette back if that is the case.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mags1956

Love this, please add me in for a pattern too!!!


----------



## gdhavens

Isn't that just like creative people? "I love it . . . But I would . . . . ." As a designer, I bet you understand this. 

Erica I love it just as it is, and I won't change anything until I actually start it, then anything goes!!! We all will have things we don't like, can't use, etc. but are anxiously awaiting the pattern as Erica is designing it. There will be a lot of trial and error, but can't wait to see the finished project.


----------



## Erica Patberg

castel said:


> Hi Erica
> Can't wait to get the pattern and start knitting. I live on Scotland so our yarn is different. What size needles do you use for your recommend yarn then o will know what yarn to get here.
> Thanks Erica you are one in a million


I'm using US 7 (4.5 mm) needles and getting about 16.5 sts in 4 in.


----------



## castel

Thanks Erica I will now buy some yarn and wait for the pattern I can buy in the sales cheers


----------



## Erica Patberg

CindyV said:


> Erica, can you include what is needed to be changed in order to use the sport weight? I get so hot so easily I would never be able to wear it in worsted weight.


If you live in a warm climate or are usually hot, I'd suggest knitting the sweater in a heavy dk/worsted weight cotton or cotton blend. It's not possible to rework everything for sport weight yarn in so many sizes. There's just not enough return for the effort involved. And I suspect more cables would be needed to create the needed length in front which would also require reworking all of the angles. Long and short of it, for a free pattern it's too much work. I need to move on to paid work.

Perhaps I'll reuse some of the concepts in a lighter weight yarn in the future. I'll certainly keep it in mind.

Bamboo might be another good "less warm" yarn choice.


----------



## ElegantDetails

Erica... 
I love it as is......I can hardly wait......my needles are on standby


----------



## CindyV

Thank you so much for the suggestions. That was actually what I was looking for or thought it might have been as simple as changing needle size with a lighter yarn. That is why you are the expert and why we all appreciate so much your willingness to develop the pattern for is. I know I am in awe!
Happy New Year!


----------



## Ciyona

Josh, I feel like I am stepping on toes here. I just asked a simple question and it gets blowed up like I am not a designer wanting to change Erica's lovely work. I like all of you appreciate the work that Erica is doing. Which I might add is a lovely job. I was only asking about doing the back in a certian st that I would like to do. I did not mean to offend anyone with my ?.


----------



## Kissnntell

didnt offend me any
any pattern i've done usually gets tweeked somehow



Ciyona said:


> Josh, I feel like I am stepping on toes here. I just asked a simple question and it gets blowed up like I am not a designer wanting to change Erica's lovely work. I like all of you appreciate the work that Erica is doing. Which I might add is a lovely job. I was only asking about doing the back in a certian st that I would like to do. I did not mean to offend anyone with my ?.


----------



## Ciyona

Thanks Kissnntell. sometimes I feel like I need to type on eggshells in the forum. Think that was part of the reason I took a long break from it before coming back. This is the greatest forum on the net as far as I am concerned. I can take being critisised but over a simple harmless question baffles me. Especially when I am not asking to change your work just to suit me. It was more of can I do it this way rather than that as I haven't been knitting very long and can barely manage at times. I will definately need life lines to complete it. And this one will be my first piece of clothing other than a scarf that I have attempted. Mainly because of how beautiful it is. Not to mention how stylish it looks.



Kissnntell said:


> didnt offend me any
> any pattern i've done usually gets tweeked somehow
> 
> 
> 
> Ciyona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Josh, I feel like I am stepping on toes here. I just asked a simple question and it gets blowed up like I am not a designer wanting to change Erica's lovely work. I like all of you appreciate the work that Erica is doing. Which I might add is a lovely job. I was only asking about doing the back in a certian st that I would like to do. I did not mean to offend anyone with my ?.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kissnntell

NP hon. i kno exactly what u mean. sometimes i just wanna scoot off & disappear. i've hooked up w/diff forums, but like u said, this 1 is the best
got so now, i just lurk, read & keep a low profile
sad it has 2 b that way, isnt it?
what happened 2 the good'ol days here when every1 just had fun & helped ea other w/o pointing fingers?
i miss that



Ciyona said:


> Thanks Kissnntell. sometimes I feel like I need to type on eggshells in the forum. Think that was part of the reason I took a long break from it before coming back. This is the greatest forum on the net as far as I am concerned. I can take being critisised but over a simple harmless question baffles me. Especially when I am not asking to change your work just to suit me. It was more of can I do it this way rather than that as I haven't been knitting very long and can barely manage at times. I will definately need life lines to complete it. And this one will be my first piece of clothing other than a scarf that I have attempted. Mainly because of how beautiful it is. Not to mention how stylish it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> Kissnntell said:
> 
> 
> 
> didnt offend me any
> any pattern i've done usually gets tweeked somehow
> 
> 
> 
> Ciyona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Josh, I feel like I am stepping on toes here. I just asked a simple question and it gets blowed up like I am not a designer wanting to change Erica's lovely work. I like all of you appreciate the work that Erica is doing. Which I might add is a lovely job. I was only asking about doing the back in a certian st that I would like to do. I did not mean to offend anyone with my ?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Ciyona

I think many mean well, and as someone said you have to be careful about what you type these days. Lord knows if I say what is on my mind I'd be in big trouble so I am more careful how I word things as it is often taken out of context. Most the time I am like you and just read and lurk. But if the topic is interesting I do speak and ask questions. Some socialite I am. I even have my sil mad at me for something I had said to someone else. I called her three times and left messages but she never called me and after a month I found out why. I called her once more and told her I missed her but still no call so it isn't up to me know. I don't even bother going to her house when I visit my mom. It is her turn to initiate contact. I am not a drama queen and never will be. I say my piece whether others like it or not. If she wants to stay mad that is her business. I still love her just the same. But a person can only put up with not getting a call back for so long before they decide not to try anymore. Sorry I ranted. Just that a simply answer or question can be blown out of porportion.


----------



## peachy51

Ciyona said:


> Josh, I feel like I am stepping on toes here. I just asked a simple question and it gets blowed up like I am not a designer wanting to change Erica's lovely work. I like all of you appreciate the work that Erica is doing. Which I might add is a lovely job. I was only asking about doing the back in a certian st that I would like to do. I did not mean to offend anyone with my ?.


Oh my! I hope you didn't take my posts as critical. I was just trying to point out the challenges in the change such as where to stop the cables if there is no side seam and the added length you will have in the back if the cables are not done.

Don't ever be afraid to post what you think here. Of course, there are those who will jump on any type of post ... I just shake it off and move on. That's what happens when you get a bunch of women together. Sadly women are their own worst enemies ... have you noticed that the guys never, ever weigh in when there is a snit going on? :mrgreen:


----------



## Ciyona

Oh Peachy51 all is forgotten trust me. I was in a bad one at one point when I first joined the forum I learned to blow it off most of the time. Just goes to show how words can get so tangled up. It is funny how the men just sit back and let the cats scratch it out you post made me chuckle though. Thanks of the bit of laughter there I did need it. No harm no foul on this end. I am done with the ranting. We will get on with enjoying the forum and Erica's lovely work.

Hugs,

Pat


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Kissnntell said:


> NP hon. i kno exactly what u mean. sometimes i just wanna scoot off & disappear. i've hooked up w/diff forums, but like u said, this 1 is the best
> got so now, i just lurk, read & keep a low profile
> sad it has 2 b that way, isnt it?
> what happened 2 the good'ol days here when every1 just had fun & helped ea other w/o pointing fingers?
> i miss that
> 
> 
> 
> Ciyona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Kissnntell. sometimes I feel like I need to type on eggshells in the forum. Think that was part of the reason I took a long break from it before coming back. This is the greatest forum on the net as far as I am concerned. I can take being critisised but over a simple harmless question baffles me. Especially when I am not asking to change your work just to suit me. It was more of can I do it this way rather than that as I haven't been knitting very long and can barely manage at times. I will definately need life lines to complete it. And this one will be my first piece of clothing other than a scarf that I have attempted. Mainly because of how beautiful it is. Not to mention how stylish it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> Kissnntell said:
> 
> 
> 
> didnt offend me any
> any pattern i've done usually gets tweeked somehow
> 
> 
> 
> Ciyona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Josh, I feel like I am stepping on toes here. I just asked a simple question and it gets blowed up like I am not a designer wanting to change Erica's lovely work. I like all of you appreciate the work that Erica is doing. Which I might add is a lovely job. I was only asking about doing the back in a certian st that I would like to do. I did not mean to offend anyone with my ?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I am the same, I come on here most days, but I hardly ever participate any more. I have become very tired of people telling me how to think, and what religion I should follow and that I should be ashamed for my sense of humour. I don't give anyone the right to dictate to me, least of all strangers from, usually, another country who know nothing about me.

Having said that, I still have enough regard for this forum to drop in most days to see who is doing what and even now get excited with some of the projects and information being swapped.


----------



## maryannn

I have purchased my yarn for Erica's sweater. Hopefully it will be here this week. It really is a stylish sweater.
Happy knitting everyone.
Mary Ann


----------



## nintendomo

I purchased mine too!!! I am so excited about this sweater, and the KAL. I have never done one before and I am really looking forward to it! Thanks again Erica!!!


----------



## castel

Me to bought the yarn in a sale just waiting for.pattern with bated breath I am going to knit it for my sister in law as a surprise she will love it I cannot thank Erica enough she will bring a lot of joy and happiness by doing this good deed


----------



## sewnhair

I have my yarn too!!! This is so exciting, all of us working on it together at the same time. Erica is AMAZING!!!! Smart, talented and generous ---- is there a better combination??? 

Erica, we all say "Thank You!!!!" from the bottom of our hearts!! 
You are making so many people so very happy!!!

Thank You!!! Thank You!!! Thank You!!!


----------



## gdhavens

I'm finishing up WIPs and looking for yarn. This will be the first KAL I've ever attempted. I am looking forward, (more to the challenge than the finished article) to doing this. Erica, thank you for all your work. Maybe we can have a "fashion show" on here when we are finished! Oh, what fun!


----------



## castel

Good idea Erica is indeed clever just dying to get the pattern hope it wont be long before it's printed here


----------



## ElegantDetails

Did I miss something along the way? How much yarn and what weight are we supposed to be using...I do remember worsted but not an amount I would love to get mine as well. Thanks


----------



## castel

If you are using cascade 220 recommend 6 skeins for.small to medium and 7 for large but 1 extra skein incase I hope I haven't missed the pattern


----------



## huneebee331

What a gorgeous pattern -- I'd love to make this one.


----------



## maryannn

My Cascade 220 arrived yesterday. I purchased 8 skeins and wound 5 of them. The swifter was made by my husband using a CD and I purchased the yarn winder from Knit Picks.
I am already to go but first I have to knit the swatch and of course get the pattern.
Mary Ann


www.feltedhandbagsbymaryann.weebly.com


----------



## Needleme

What a pretty color! I ordered my Cascade 220 last night--hope I like the color when it comes!


----------



## questmiller

the color of the yarn is wonderful, but the swift is amazing! I just showed it to my husband hoping he could make one for me!


----------



## ElegantDetails

Thanks for the info...appreciate it I''ll get cracking and get my yarn a comin'


----------



## jbachman

Directions to the swift are on line. http://www.instructables.com/id/SewUseful%3a-Portable-Tabletop-Yarn-Swift-for-windi/ My friend's husband made them for us and they work great. He did make sure the circumference was 36" so we can count the yards. One of the verticals is a different color to make counting rounds easy as it spins. Juli in Central PA


----------



## questmiller

thanks!


----------



## flyssie

maryannn said:


> My Cascade 220 arrived yesterday. I purchased 8 skeins and wound 5 of them. The swifter was made by my husband using a CD and I purchased the yarn winder from Knit Picks.
> I am already to go but first I have to knit the swatch and of course get the pattern.
> Mary Ann
> 
> www.feltedhandbagsbymaryann.weebly.com


Lovely choice of yarn and what a helpful husband.
I am trying to work out the amount of yarn to buy in Australia - can you please tell me what meterage or yardage is in the skeins to give me an idea of amount needed. 
Thanks - Flyssie


----------



## nintendomo

Hi Flyssie - The yarn that Erica is using has 220 yards per skein. Hope this helps!


----------



## flyssie

Thanks so much nintendomo for the fast response. Just what I needed
Cheers


----------



## Kissnntell

my yarn came ystrdy!! wheeee!!!! something -- finally -- for ME!!!!


----------



## apricotnun

I found it
http://www.territoryahead.com/jump.jsp?itemID=9263&itemType=PRODUCT


----------



## peachy51

apricotnun said:


> I found it
> http://www.territoryahead.com/jump.jsp?itemID=9263&itemType=PRODUCT


Actually, this is the one: http://www.territoryahead.com/jump.jsp?itemID=6787&itemType=PRODUCT

The red/purple one is an unpdate version of the sweater.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Thinking about what's been said lately and looking at both photos of the original sweater ...

It seems to me that the manufactured - and no longer available - sweater _is_ seamed on the sides, and that the back is a somewhat droopy (hangs lower than the front) stockinette.

I still don't 'get' the attraction of a garment that leaves the lower front of the torso uncovered, but _that_ won't stop me from wishing to make this, once Erica works out her version of it. 

It's is also interesting to note that the product description specifies cotton yarn.


----------



## peachy51

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thinking about what's been said lately and looking at both photos of the original sweater ...
> 
> It seems to me that the manufactured - and no longer available - sweater _is_ seamed on the sides, and that the back is a somewhat droopy (hangs lower than the front) stockinette.
> 
> I still don't 'get' the attraction of a garment that leaves the lower front of the torso uncovered, but _that_ won't stop me from wishing to make this, once Erica works out her version of it.
> 
> It's is also interesting to note that the product description specifies cotton yarn.


I noticed the seaming too Jessica-Jean and I really like Erica's version better with no seams and running the cables across the back.

I also noticed the reference to cotton yarn. I would definitely not make mine out of cotton.

As to the exposed torso ... LOL ... I won't be exposing mine! Because I will be wearing mine unbuttoned over some type of top. I've gained too much torso since I retired to exposed it to anyone except my dog ... she doesn't seem to notice :mrgreen:


----------



## AverilC

:thumbup: :lol:


----------



## sunnybutterfly

LOL ladies, I think it is for people who like the look of a shorter jacket/top, but don't like leaving their rear ends out to view. It kind of covers both requirements.


----------



## gdhavens

Maybe it is a "goal" project. First goal, get yarn, pattern and knit the project. Second goal, lose enough weight and exercise enough so I can wear it! LOL!!!

My first objective is to knit the sweater to perfection (o.k., I may have to work on this). My second objective is to knit instead of eat, and learn the pattern so that I can walk while I knit (already do this, except it has to be a really simple pattern).

This will probably become a DIL sweater, if she likes it.


----------



## maryannn

Not much activity on this posting lately.

Mary Ann


----------



## Kissnntell

just'a waitin!
got my yarn so good 2 go whenever it's ready


----------



## questmiller

me too!


----------



## missi_2k

Me too


----------



## Earlene H

I can't wait to get started on this new project.... The progress is outstanding.....


----------



## CindyV

Got my yarn last night. So excited to get started!


----------



## arwenian

Sadly, I haven't seen that one. It's gorgeous!


----------



## Kissnntell

isnt it a bute?
she's designing the pattern for us
cant wait to get started!
1st time since senior in high school -- '66 -- i'm making something for MYSELF!!

lol



arwenian said:


> Sadly, I haven't seen that one. It's gorgeous!


----------



## Erica Patberg

I'm so anxious to get started too! 

I'm wrapping up the pattern, but how would y'all feel about getting started on the sleeves while I work on double checking all the other numbers? If that's a yes, I'll post the instructions for the sleeves first.

Let me know what you think.

Erica


----------



## castel

Great idea Erica cheers


----------



## gdhavens

Whatever you think would be best. I think a lot of us are anxious to get started, and the sleeves would give us chance to get a swatch done, and get used to the yarn we have chosen. Your generosity is heartwarming!


----------



## maryannn

I'm wrapping up the pattern, but how would y'all feel about getting started on the sleeves while I work on double checking all the other numbers? If that's a yes, I'll post the instructions for the sleeves first.

Let me know what you think.

Erica[/quote]

Wonderful idea. Can't wait!


----------



## AverilC

Wonderful idea Erica, like everybody else, I can hardly wait to get started.


----------



## Needleme

Oh, yes!


----------



## CindyV

That would be awesome!


----------



## Earlene H

Sounds good to me, as we do have to knit the sleeves anyway....


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Somewhere I once read that beginning with the sleves was a good idea ... instead of doing a relatively useless gauge swatch. Let the beginning of the sleeve be your gauge swatch!

Yes, please.


----------



## CindyV

That is a great idea!


----------



## Erica Patberg

OK, here we go: Choose the sleeve you're knitting based on your bust size. The sweater is graded for the following bust sizes:34(36,38,40,42,48,52)inches. 
Yarn: Cascade 220 or other worsted weight yarn.
Gauge: 17 sts and 21 rows in 4 inches.
Needles: US 8 (5 mm). Adjust needle size if necessary to obtain the correct gauge. 

Sleeves:Cast on 30(32,34,34,37,38,39) sts. Do not join. Row 1(RS): Knit. Row 2 (WS) Purl. Rep these two rows for 6 rows. Next row (RS): Purl. (This is the turning ridge for the sleeve hem). Next row (WS) Purl. 

Shape sleeve: 
(RS) K2, M1, knit to 2 sts before end, M1, k2-- 2 sts inc'd. 
Rep inc row every 6th row 0(0,0,3,7,3,9) more times, every 8th row 5(5,10,8,5,8,4) times, then every 10th row 4(4,0,0,0,0,0) times. 
Work straight until sleeve measures 17(17,16¾, 16¾, 16¾, 17¼, 17½) inches from turning ridge, ending with a WS row. 52(54,56,60,62,64,71) sts on needle. 

Shape Sleeve cap: BO 4(5,5,5,6,6,7) sts at beg of next 2 rows. 44(44,46,50,50,52,57) sts rem. Dec 1 st at each end of needle every row 0(1,3,3,3,3,3) times, then every other row 3(3,3,3,4,4,5) times, 38(36,34,38,36,38,41) sts rem. Dec 1 st each end of needle every 4th row 3 times, then every other row 4(4,3,4,3,4,4) times, 24(22,22,24,24,24,27) sts rem. BO 2 sts at beg of next 4 rows  16,14,14,16,16,16,16,19 sts rem. BO all sts. 

And that should buy me a little time to double check my final numbers on the rest of the pattern 

Enjoy.


----------



## Needleme

You are so awesome! I love doing it this way! On our mark(ers), get set, KNIT!


----------



## 19855

Thanks Erica. You are so wonderful to put all this work in for us. I have a (maybe dumb) question. In an earlier post your suggested yarn quantities were 6 balls for sm/m, and 7 balls for large. Which bust size would relate to sm/m and/or large?

Once again, thank you so much for undertaking such a mammoth task.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Sundial Cable 3-button Cardigan (or find a different name for it)

in three different, easily printed/viewed formats


----------



## Kissnntell

WOOHOO!! my WIPs r now relegated to PHDs!!

THANK YOU ERICA!!
do u kno just how much we LUV U????


----------



## peachy51

Kissnntell said:


> WOOHOO!! my WIPs r now relegated to PHDs!!
> 
> THANK YOU ERICA!!
> do u kno just how much we LUV U????


Waaaaaa ... I want to get started too! 

But I have to work on my Haruni shawl so I will have it finished before the wedding ... it's for the bride.

So I will save the pattern and enjoy the sweater for the moment vicariously through y'all :mrgreen:


----------



## Erica Patberg

GH said:


> Thanks Erica. You are so wonderful to put all this work in for us. I have a (maybe dumb) question. In an earlier post your suggested yarn quantities were 6 balls for sm/m, and 7 balls for large. Which bust size would relate to sm/m and/or large?
> 
> Once again, thank you so much for undertaking such a mammoth task. :
> 
> If you're knitting in Cascade 220, I'd recommend 6 skeins for the 34 and 36" bust, 7 for the 38 and 40" bust and 8 for the 48 & 52" bust. Cables tend to really add to yardage requirements. I'd strongly urge you to buy from a shop or site that allows returns. Buy yourself an "insurance" ball in the same lot in case you need it. If you don't use it you can send it back.


----------



## peachy51

Erica Patberg said:


> GH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Erica. You are so wonderful to put all this work in for us. I have a (maybe dumb) question. In an earlier post your suggested yarn quantities were 6 balls for sm/m, and 7 balls for large. Which bust size would relate to sm/m and/or large?
> 
> Once again, thank you so much for undertaking such a mammoth task. :
> 
> If you're knitting in Cascade 220, I'd recommend 6 skeins for the 34 and 36" bust, 7 for the 38 and 40" bust and 8 for the 48 & 52" bust. Cables tend to really add to yardage requirements. I'd strongly urge you to buy from a shop or site that allows returns. Buy yourself an "insurance" ball in the same lot in case you need it. If you don't use it you can send it back.
> 
> 
> 
> I fully agree with buying a little extra yarn. You could always make some gloves or a hat to match the sweater with any leftover.
Click to expand...


----------



## 19855

Thanks for the info Erica. I always buy an extra ball. I can always find something to use the extra ball.


----------



## AverilC

Erica, thank you so much for your hard work. I know that we have all been anxiously waiting for this pattern. What a wonderful thing you have done for us. xxx


----------



## wwgramma

http://www.yarnart.ru/album/displayimage.php?pos=-21942

I'm not sure how to download a pattern from this website. Must translate from Russian to English.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

wwgramma said:


> http://www.yarnart.ru/album/displayimage.php?pos=-21942
> 
> I'm not sure how to download a pattern from this website. Must translate from Russian to English.


The site owner has it filed under: Home > *Pantry for inspiration* > > Jackets . She may be thinking of duplicating it herself!


----------



## ElegantDetails

Well ladies...it looks like we're off to the races!!!! Thanks Erica for all you've done. Ihave watched this project grow from day 1 and I'm nervous and excited to be a part of this group. I just started the sleeves.......this is the very first garment I have ever attempted. I look forward to trying this! I had offwhite Cascade 220 in my stash; so that's what I'm using. Also looking forward to seeing all of you here.


----------



## Cyndee623

I'd love to have the pattern too. It gorgeous! Let us know if you find it please.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Cyndee623 said:


> I'd love to have the pattern too. It gorgeous! Let us know if you find it please.


Cyndee623, I know it's a long topic, but if you'd read some of it, you'd learn that there is not any pattern ... YET. Erica is working on duplicating a manufactured sweater that was seen for sale on a Russian website. 
So far, she has given us the pattern for the sleeves. Doing them will keep us busy while she continues on the rest of it.


----------



## Cyndee623

Thank you Jessica, I thought I had read all the post. Oops!


----------



## 48barb

Sounds great to me. Thanks, Erica


Erica Patberg said:


> I'm so anxious to get started too!
> 
> I'm wrapping up the pattern, but how would y'all feel about getting started on the sleeves while I work on double checking all the other numbers? If that's a yes, I'll post the instructions for the sleeves first.
> 
> Let me know what you think.
> 
> Erica


----------



## Erica Patberg

Jessica-Jean said:


> Sundial Cable 3-button Cardigan (or find a different name for it)
> 
> in three different, easily printed/viewed formats


That was fantastically helpful! Thank you! And the bit marked in yellow, to clarify, that is for a total of 6 rows, not 6 more rows.

Thanks!


----------



## Erica Patberg

Jessica-Jean said:


> Sundial Cable 3-button Cardigan (or find a different name for it)
> 
> in three different, easily printed/viewed formats


That was fantastically helpful! Thank you! And the bit marked in yellow, to clarify, that is for a total of 6 rows, not 6 more rows.

Thanks!


----------



## sewnhair

Erica,
THANK YOU!!!! THANK YOU!!!! THANK YOU!!!!

     

Jessica Jean,
Thank you for the Word & PDF docs!!! 

    

I can't wait ti get started! I just have a scarf that has to be finished first :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## peachy51

I've been looking at yarn and colors because I want to make this as soon as I finish the Haruni shawl I am working on.

I'm thinking a lighter color yarn will show off the cables better.

Just curious as to what color everyone has chosen for theirs??


----------



## Kissnntell

i got a dark gray...ur right tho, i thot of that 2, cables would show up better in lighter tones
but i'm a messy kid -- my cuffs r a mess all the time & thot wouldnt show the dirt so easily lol
also will go w/anything
did CO ystrdy but been down all day so hopefully pick it back up 2mrw


----------



## peachy51

Kissnntell said:


> i got a dark gray...ur right tho, i thot of that 2, cables would show up better in lighter tones
> but i'm a messy kid -- my cuffs r a mess all the time & thot wouldnt show the dirt so easily lol
> also will go w/anything
> did CO ystrdy but been down all day so hopefully pick it back up 2mrw


I love gray (it's one of my favorite colors) and you are right that it will show dirt less and will go with anything.

I have been leaning toward some of the heathered colors. But I'll probably change my mind several times before I decide :mrgreen:


----------



## Kissnntell

i do have a sneaking suspision, tho, that my bony shoulders, 
after losing all this weight, r'nt gonna fill up the shoulder 
so i'll prob hafta tack in a small shoulder pad



peachy51 said:


> Kissnntell said:
> 
> 
> 
> i got a dark gray...ur right tho, i thot of that 2, cables would show up better in lighter tones
> but i'm a messy kid -- my cuffs r a mess all the time & thot wouldnt show the dirt so easily lol
> also will go w/anything
> did CO ystrdy but been down all day so hopefully pick it back up 2mrw
> 
> 
> 
> I love gray (it's one of my favorite colors) and you are right that it will show dirt less and will go with anything.
> 
> I have been leaning toward some of the heathered colors. But I'll probably change my mind several times before I decide :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


----------



## CindyV

I am using Berroco Weekend Yarn in Blood Orange. I am just about to start the shaping at the top of the sleeve. The weight and feel of this yarn is really light and yummy!


----------



## nanma esther

i think a good nane would be: ericas radiating cable sweater


----------



## Jessica-Jean

nan-ma said:


> i think a good nane would be: ericas radiating cable sweater


Yup! :thumbup: A great improvement over the sundial one.


----------



## AverilC

I agree I definitely think erica's name should be on this pattern name. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Erica Patberg

Yikes! There was a typo in the last line of the sleeve directions. It should read:

BO 2 sts at beg of next 4 rows  16(14,14,16,16,16,19) sts rem. BO all sts.


----------



## YoMaMi

Thanks Erica,
This is my next project.


----------



## CindyV

One sleeve done!


----------



## flyssie

CindyV said:


> One sleeve done!


Well done - have you a picture to show us all pls??


----------



## CindyV

I'll have to that tomorrow. Early day in the morning.


----------



## CindyV

Here's the picture of my first sleeve. I wish I didn't have 2 other WIPs going on - all with 'deadlines'.


----------



## Erica Patberg

OOOOhhh!!! It's such a lovely color! It's going to be beautiful!


----------



## maryannn

One of my sleeves - finished but I may redo it as I want it a bit larger.

Mary Ann


----------



## ElegantDetails

Here's my 1st sleeve......I made an executive decision to go with a ribbed cuff...my arms are always too short for things like this --- so for me this was the best choice. This is my first actual sweater..... I hope with the KAL I'll get all the way through to the end. This is way over my skill level!!!!! I had this yarn __Cascade 220 Superwash in my stash____and US# 8 Now on to the other sleeve.......


----------



## Erica Patberg

It's so fun to see everyone's sleeves!


----------



## CharleenR

Just found this thread, and love the pattern. Am looking forward to your pattern Erica (and by replying to this thread will be "watching"


----------



## ElegantDetails

CindyV said:


> Here's the picture of my first sleeve. I wish I didn't have 2 other WIPs going on - all with 'deadlines'.


Love your sleeve_____ one down :thumbup:

I was wandering how you got your photo the size you did :?: :?: 
Mine uploaded too large......I would like to make the image smaller but not sure how ???? Any help on the matter would be greatly appreciated! Thanks


----------



## ElegantDetails

Erica Patberg said:


> It's so fun to see everyone's sleeves!


It must be so fun for you to see your creation come to life in so many ways. Thanks again for making this possible for us :lol:


----------



## Jessica-Jean

ElegantDetails said:


> I was wandering how you got your photo the size you did :?: :?:
> Mine uploaded too large......I would like to make the image smaller but not sure how ???? Any help on the matter would be greatly appreciated! Thanks


You might find the answer here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-113746-1.html . If you don't find the answer there, then send a PM to prismaticr; if she hasn't the answer, I'm sure she'll know where to send you to find it.


----------



## peachy51

Oooooooooo ... your sleeves all look so great! I am so anxious to finish my shawl so I can start on mine.

Erica, you are so sweet to do this for us. I, for one, am so appreciative that you are taking time to design this sweater for us. And I think it should be called Erica's Radiant Cables


----------



## ElegantDetails

Jessica-Jean][=Jessica-Jean]


ElegantDetails said:


> I was wandering how you got your photo the size you did :?: :?:
> Mine uploaded too large......I would like to make the image smaller but not sure how ???? Any help on the matter would be greatly appreciated! Thanks


You might find the answer here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-113746-1.html . If you don't find the answer there, then send a PM to prismaticr; if she hasn't the answer, I'm sure she'll know where to send you to find it.[/quote]

Thanks Jessica-Jean
I'll check that out.....appreciate the reply :thumbup:


----------



## kittys punkin

Unfortunately when this post came up I did not put it on my watch list. It took me a few hours to search and find it again. This post is now on my watch list. At the moment I have a project going, but in the near future I would like to try this. Thank you Erica for writing this pattern. All your hard work in writing this is greatly appeciated by so many.


----------



## celrobic

Add me to the list of folks lusting after this pattern and please let me know if you design it. Will happily pay for the pattern!

Celeste


----------



## celrobic

Definitely covers me. I am thrilled you will design this or something similar. Oh the lovely yarn I will get to buy for this!! Sportweight would be amazing! Emerald green....oh my I am drooling at the thought!

Celeste


----------



## Kissnntell

already a go, hon!! we're working on the sleeves now. read back & u'll find it
J~

mercy sakes alive!! i just looked @my start date here & i've been here one whole year!

learned more here than any where else, thats 4 sure!
happy anniv 2 me :-D



celrobic said:


> Add me to the list of folks lusting after this pattern and please let me know if you design it. Will happily pay for the pattern!
> 
> Celeste


----------



## peachy51

Kissnntell said:


> already a go, hon!! we're working on the sleeves now. read back & u'll find it
> J~
> 
> mercy sakes alive!! i just looked @my start date here & i've been here one whole year!
> 
> learned more here than any where else, thats 4 sure!
> happy anniv 2 me :-D


Happy Anniversary, Kissnntell  Mine is coming up here in a couple weeks. And I agree ... this is certainly the place to get educated! :mrgreen:


----------



## Kissnntell

sounds like a party to me, peachy!!


----------



## Needleme

I have my two sleeves done! Whoo- hoo-- knitted all through the 49'er football game and the inauguration!


----------



## Needleme

Sorry, double posted!


----------



## murf

Erice, Please add me to the list of wanting the pattern. Would love to make that for my daughter & me.


----------



## peachy51

murf said:


> Erice, Please add me to the list of wanting the pattern. Would love to make that for my daughter & me.


Read back a few pages. Erica has already started posting the pattern. She has the sleeves posted and some have already finished them. She will post more as she checks her work.


----------



## maryannn

I just finished my sleeves. In fact I knitted 3 of them. I will unravel the 1st one if I need the yarn.

My husband and I will have our 61st anniversary Sat. He had a heart attack in Oct. and is doing so well. God is good.

Mary Ann


----------



## wickedfun

I am so jealous, I have an Elizabeth Zimmerman "Green Sweater" on my needles right now that I need to complete before I can start a new pattern, and it is killing me that you guys are already finishing sleeves!!!!

I can't wait to get started!!

Dee


----------



## Jessica-Jean

wickedfun said:


> I am so jealous, I have an Elizabeth Zimmerman "Green Sweater" on my needles right now that I need to complete before I can start a new pattern, and it is killing me that you guys are already finishing sleeves!!!!
> 
> I can't wait to get started!!
> 
> Dee


Not to worry; you've got plenty of time to 'catch up'. No one's got the pattern yet for anything _but_ the sleeves. Think of them as oversized gauge swatches!


----------



## maryannn

wickedfun said:


> I am so jealous, I have an Elizabeth Zimmerman "Green Sweater" on my needles right now that I need to complete before I can start a new pattern, and it is killing me that you guys are already finishing sleeves!!!!
> 
> I can't wait to get started!!
> 
> Dee


This is certainly not a contest but just knitting to your own time that you have available.
I admire you for finishing the project that you started. 
Mary Ann


----------



## wwgramma

This website, translated is:
http://www.yarnart.ru/album/displayimage.php?pos=-21942

It shows the photo, but I don't see any way to obtain the pattern for the jacket.

I hope you have more help in finding it.


----------



## maryannn

wwgramma said:


> This website, translated is:
> http://www.yarnart.ru/album/displayimage.php?pos=-21942
> 
> It shows the photo, but I don't see any way to obtain the pattern for the jacket.
> 
> I hope you have more help in finding it.


There are 39 pages to this blog. Look at the bottom on the right or top right and you will see the pages. Start at 39 and go backwards til you find the pattern.
Mary Ann


----------



## poconogal

maryannn said:


> wwgramma said:
> 
> 
> 
> This website, translated is:
> http://www.yarnart.ru/album/displayimage.php?pos=-21942
> 
> It shows the photo, but I don't see any way to obtain the pattern for the jacket.
> 
> I hope you have more help in finding it.
> 
> 
> 
> There are 39 pages to this blog. Look at the bottom on the right or top right and you will see the pages. Start at 39 and go backwards til you find the pattern.
> Mary Ann
Click to expand...

Page 35 has the pattern for the sleeves and page 37 has a correction. Maybe you should take a little time and read some of the other pages to see some of the process that Erica 
goes through to give us this wonderful pattern. Thanks Erica   :thumbup:


----------



## AverilC

Erica Patberg said:


> Yikes! There was a typo in the last line of the sleeve directions. It should read:
> 
> BO 2 sts at beg of next 4 rows  16(14,14,16,16,16,19) sts rem. BO all sts.


erica, sorry about this and I hope you dont mind my mentioning, but I just found another typo. i am making size 42 and have to cast on 37 stitches so when all the increases are made there should be 61 stitches not 60. this will also change the final number of stitches to BO.


----------



## sewnhair

maryannn said:


> I just finished my sleeves. In fact I knitted 3 of them. I will unravel the 1st one if I need the yarn.
> 
> My husband and I will have our 61st anniversary Sat. He had a heart attack in Oct. and is doing so well. God is good.
> 
> Mary Ann


Congratulations and HAPPY, HAPPY, HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!! So happy that your husband is doing well. Best wishes!!!


----------



## maryannn

sewnhair said:


> maryannn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished my sleeves. In fact I knitted 3 of them. I will unravel the 1st one if I need the yarn.
> 
> My husband and I will have our 61st anniversary Sat. He had a heart attack in Oct. and is doing so well. God is good.
> 
> Mary Ann
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations and HAPPY, HAPPY, HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!! So happy that your husband is doing well. Best wishes!!!
Click to expand...

Thank you so much. 61 is a lot of wonderful years.

Mary Ann


----------



## Kissnntell

sleeve #1 allllllll done! :-D


----------



## questmiller

I foolishly ordered 7 skeins of Cascade 220 from Knitpicks. I didn't think the skeins would be different sized. What I got was 50 gram skeins. I'm going to have to order another 7 skeins, right? Do you have an approximate total yardage or weight for the project?
I knit up one sleeve yesterday and it took more than one skein.
Thanks for your help with this pattern. It's so beautiful!


----------



## maryannn

questmiller said:


> I foolishly ordered 7 skeins of Cascade 220 from Knitpicks. I didn't think the skeins would be different sized. What I got was 50 gram skeins. I'm going to have to order another 7 skeins, right? Do you have an approximate total yardage or weight for the project?
> I knit up one sleeve yesterday and it took more than one skein.
> Thanks for your help with this pattern. It's so beautiful!


My cascade 220 is 100 g and 220 yards. I believe Erica said 7 skeins. So you will need another 7 like you said. Hopefully you will get the same dye lot number.
Good luck.
Mary Ann


----------



## questmiller

thanks!


----------



## CU Volunteer

Have been following all along. Have not figured out how to post to the watch list. says top left corner??????
Have the directions been posted somewhere so I can download ?


----------



## Kissnntell

sleeves are posted on pg 34 (or 35) w/a correction shortly after that
since u've posted on this topic u will automatically get all that comes in now
i would suggest you start @page 1 & just read all b4 u begin

have fun!!


----------



## peachy51

questmiller said:


> I foolishly ordered 7 skeins of Cascade 220 from Knitpicks. I didn't think the skeins would be different sized. What I got was 50 gram skeins. I'm going to have to order another 7 skeins, right? Do you have an approximate total yardage or weight for the project?
> I knit up one sleeve yesterday and it took more than one skein.
> Thanks for your help with this pattern. It's so beautiful!


You ordered Cascade yarn from KnitPicks??? Are they selling other manufacturer's yarn now?


----------



## castel

Erica thanks a million just can't wait to start on the rest you are so clever and kind to do this for us all 
Cheers


----------



## Patforster

Just found this thread and read all 40 pages waiting for the pattern to appear. Can't wait to get the pattern and start on it for my daughter! Only been on here for a few weeks, but love it.


----------



## castel

I agree it looks fantastic I am going to knit it as a surprise for my sister in law


----------



## questmiller

peachy51 said:


> questmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I foolishly ordered 7 skeins of Cascade 220 from Knitpicks. I didn't think the skeins would be different sized. What I got was 50 gram skeins. I'm going to have to order another 7 skeins, right? Do you have an approximate total yardage or weight for the project?
> I knit up one sleeve yesterday and it took more than one skein.
> Thanks for your help with this pattern. It's so beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> You ordered Cascade yarn from KnitPicks??? Are they selling other manufacturer's yarn now?
Click to expand...

OK, you are right. What I did was search for "Cascade 220" on their site and it offered up a Knitting Yarn Comparison page. I mistakenly read the "comparison" as a "description". So, their "Swish" yarn is similar to "Cascade 220". Jeez. I was so excited about using the exact yarn called for... Hope this works out. It is nice and soft -- has a nice feel.


----------



## peachy51

questmiller said:


> peachy51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> questmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I foolishly ordered 7 skeins of Cascade 220 from Knitpicks. I didn't think the skeins would be different sized. What I got was 50 gram skeins. I'm going to have to order another 7 skeins, right? Do you have an approximate total yardage or weight for the project?
> I knit up one sleeve yesterday and it took more than one skein.
> Thanks for your help with this pattern. It's so beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> You ordered Cascade yarn from KnitPicks??? Are they selling other manufacturer's yarn now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, you are right. What I did was search for "Cascade 220" on their site and it offered up a Knitting Yarn Comparison page. I mistakenly read the "comparison" as a "description". So, their "Swish" yarn is similar to "Cascade 220". Jeez. I was so excited about using the exact yarn called for... Hope this works out. It is nice and soft -- has a nice feel.
Click to expand...

LOL ... ok that did clear up my confusion  I love, love, love the KnitPicks Swish yarn ... it is a joy to work with and feels wonderful ... and I do believe it is quite compatible with the Cascade 220. But you are correct that the Swish comes in 50g skeins instead of 100.

If you order more, call KnitPicks and they will try and send you the same dye lot that you have.


----------



## ElegantDetails

Thanks girls....so good to know about the Swish yarn. I'll be sure to remember it. Good tip


----------



## Jessica-Jean

questmiller said:


> ... I was so excited about using the *exact yarn called for*...


Umm ... Since Erika is working up the pattern for us from a publicity photo, the choice of yarn is the individual knitter's. The manufactured original was made in cotton.
It might be of interest to read some of the reviews:
http://reviews.territoryahead.com/7397/550383/reviews.htm?sort=helpfulness
http://reviews.territoryahead.com/7397/350046/reviews.htm?sort=rating&dir=asc


----------



## MarciaM

Love this! I, too, would love to find this pattern. Maybe with all of us looking someone will find it? :-D


----------



## Kissnntell

read back, MarciaM, it's aleady here
well, the sleeves are so far
Ericas developing the pattern for us from the pic! isn't that awesome?
sleeves start on page 35


----------



## MarciaM

Thank you! I found it all and hope to make one soon! This forum is great! Thanks!!!


----------



## questmiller

LOL ... ok that did clear up my confusion  I love, love, love the KnitPicks Swish yarn ... it is a joy to work with and feels wonderful ... and I do believe it is quite compatible with the Cascade 220. But you are correct that the Swish comes in 50g skeins instead of 100.

If you order more, call KnitPicks and they will try and send you the same dye lot that you have.[/quote]

I did call them and they said that they still had the same dye lot, so I should be OK. Thanks.


----------



## twray

Thank you for the links. i did find them helpful.



Jessica-Jean said:


> questmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I was so excited about using the *exact yarn called for*...
> 
> 
> 
> Umm ... Since Erika is working up the pattern for us from a publicity photo, the choice of yarn is the individual knitter's. The manufactured original was made in cotton.
> It might be of interest to read some of the reviews:
> http://reviews.territoryahead.com/7397/550383/reviews.htm?sort=helpfulness
> http://reviews.territoryahead.com/7397/350046/reviews.htm?sort=rating&dir=asc
Click to expand...


----------



## dzoankadzoanka

AverilC said:


> I agree I definitely think erica's name should be on this pattern name. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kissnntell

i think of it as *Erica's Cable Cardi*


----------



## Jolek

This cardigan is lovely. I need to have it!


----------



## mom2grif

A question for Erica, is there any reason why I shouldn't be able to knit the sleeves in the round as long as I separate the "seam" when the shaping for the sleeve cap begins? Any seaming I can avoid I'd like to.

Thanks, Susan


----------



## mom2grif

Jolek said:


> This cardigan is lovely. I need to have it!


I totally understand! It's a NEED not a WANT!

:-D :-D :-D


----------



## mom2grif

questmiller said:


> LOL ... ok that did clear up my confusion  I love, love, love the KnitPicks Swish yarn ... it is a joy to work with and feels wonderful ... and I do believe it is quite compatible with the Cascade 220. But you are correct that the Swish comes in 50g skeins instead of 100.
> 
> If you order more, call KnitPicks and they will try and send you the same dye lot that you have.
> 
> I did call them and they said that they still had the same dye lot, so I should be OK. Thanks.


What we need to consider is the yardage and not just the weight of the skeins. Cascade yarn is 220 yards per skein. Swish is 110 yards, so doubling the number of skeins works in that case. But other types of yarn might not be that exact. For instance what I'm using is Elsebeth Lavold's Bamboucle which is 50 grams, but is only 87 yards. Just wanted to suggest to folks that don't have a lot of experience using different yarn than what is called for the need to consider more than just weight.


----------



## peachy51

mom2grif said:


> questmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ... ok that did clear up my confusion  I love, love, love the KnitPicks Swish yarn ... it is a joy to work with and feels wonderful ... and I do believe it is quite compatible with the Cascade 220. But you are correct that the Swish comes in 50g skeins instead of 100.
> 
> If you order more, call KnitPicks and they will try and send you the same dye lot that you have.
> 
> I did call them and they said that they still had the same dye lot, so I should be OK. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> What we need to consider is the yardage and not just the weight of the skeins. Cascade yarn is 220 yards per skein. Swish is 110 yards, so doubling the number of skeins works in that case. But other types of yarn might not be that exact. For instance what I'm using is Elsebeth Lavold's Bamboucle which is 50 grams, but is only 87 yards. Just wanted to suggest to folks that don't have a lot of experience using different yarn than what is called for the need to consider more than just weight.
Click to expand...

If your yarn is 50G and only 87 yards, I'm betting it's quite a bit thicker than the Swish tho.


----------



## mom2grif

No it knit to gauge with size 7 needles


----------



## mom2grif

I'm making another sweater out of cascade 220 and it's similar


----------



## peachy51

mom2grif said:


> No it knit to gauge with size 7 needles


It is interesting yarn ... I like the little boucle loops it has ... what color are you making your sweater?


----------



## mom2grif

002 ice blue


----------



## Erica Patberg

Sure. You can knit them in the round. In a typical sweater construction, it's easier to set the sleeves in and then sew the side seam (side of sweater and then sleeve seam in one go). I would imagine that the sleeves are a smidge easier to sew in flat, but it shouldn't matter too much one way or the other.

Cheers,
Erica



mom2grif said:


> A question for Erica, is there any reason why I shouldn't be able to knit the sleeves in the round as long as I separate the "seam" when the shaping for the sleeve cap begins? Any seaming I can avoid I'd like to.
> 
> Thanks, Susan


----------



## Sitnandknitn

Did anyone find or write a pattern for this sweater yet? If so I am interested
Thanks


----------



## peachy51

Sitnandknitn said:


> Did anyone find or write a pattern for this sweater yet? If so I am interested
> Thanks


Erica is graciously writing this pattern for us  Go back to page 35 as she has the pattern for the sleeves posted there. The rest of the pattern is being checked before she posts it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Sitnandknitn said:


> Did anyone find or write a pattern for this sweater yet? If so I am interested
> Thanks


Read through the topic more. Look especially for posts from Erika; she's working on knitting/writing up a pattern for it. She's already posted the directions - with some later corrections - for the sleeves. She's also suggested yarn and needle sizes.


----------



## CindyV

Kissnntell said:


> i think of it as *Erica's Cable Cardi*


That is catchy - I like it!


----------



## CindyV

Everyone I have shown the picture to (I have it on my iphone) just goes crazy for it! This is really going to be popular.
Thank you Erica for making this possible!


----------



## Ciyona

Erica, you are a peach. Thanks for giving us the sleeves to work on while we are awaiting the rest fo the pattern. Looks great!


----------



## puttersmom

OK, now I need some help with my sleeves. Making the largest one 52in. Cast on 39 st, etc, Then add 2 stitches- next instruction is do it 9 times more. 20 st increase plus the original 39 st. next increase 4 times more, 8st. total 39 + 20 + 8= 67 st. Instructions say I'll have 71st. What did I do wrong? Help....


----------



## peachy51

puttersmom said:


> OK, now I need some help with my sleeves. Making the largest one 52in. Cast on 39 st, etc, Then add 2 stitches- next instruction is do it 9 times more. 20 st increase plus the original 39 st. next increase 4 times more, 8st. total 39 + 20 + 8= 67 st. Instructions say I'll have 71st. What did I do wrong? Help....


I think you need to message Erica ... I just looked at all sizes of the pattern for the sleeves and several don't match up. On one size the cast on is an odd number and that's one can't match up either. I think Erica should look at it.


----------



## mom2grif

Erica, this is intended to be helpful, not critical! 

Here's a little spread sheet with increases added up...


----------



## mom2grif

The decreases work out correctly from the stated totals after increases...


----------



## mom2grif

Suggested changes to make things work out...

Erica?


----------



## Kissnntell

i'm making the smallest & on the 2nd sleeve
all counts came out right as they should have


----------



## Kissnntell

all done w/both sleeves!!

now back to last yrs Christmas presents lolol


----------



## CarolZ

I finished mine too! Can't wait to get started on the body once Erica gets finished checking the pattern. I'm sooo excited!!! I'm making this one in Vanna's Choice which I've never used before. Hope it turns out!


----------



## cr8images

Erica, 
I thought I signed up to be on the list for the pattern but I am not sure so I am reposting. I am rereading all 45 pages of posts now!
Thanks.


----------



## maryannn

cr8images said:


> Erica,
> I thought I signed up to be on the list for the pattern but I am not sure so I am reposting. I am rereading all 45 pages of posts now!
> Thanks.


Are you sure you have 45 pages to this topic?

I have 42.

Mary Ann


----------



## cr8images

Sorry I thought it was 45 but it was 42...I hope I count more accurately when I'm knitting.


----------



## ElegantDetails

cr8images said:


> Erica,
> I thought I signed up to be on the list for the pattern but I am not sure so I am reposting. I am rereading all 45 pages of posts now!
> Thanks.


There is no official list. Just keep a close eye on this link and you will find out when the rest of us do that Erica has more of the pattern. She already released the pattern to the sleeves .....sorry I don't know what page it's on though.


----------



## Kissnntell

sleeves are on pg 35, hon & a correction a pg or 2 after



ElegantDetails said:


> cr8images said:
> 
> 
> 
> Erica,
> I thought I signed up to be on the list for the pattern but I am not sure so I am reposting. I am rereading all 45 pages of posts now!
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no official list. Just keep a close eye on this link and you will find out when the rest of us do that Erica has more of the pattern. She already released the pattern to the sleeves .....sorry I don't know what page it's on though.
Click to expand...


----------



## Needleme

Poor Erica-- I bet she can feel the excited anticipation! Hope you're not feeling pressure, Erica!! We know it's a huge job and we're just so excited to be your Official Fan Club on KP!


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma

Hypnotize s your daughter...maybe she can remember where she copied it from. Gorgeous sweater. Any designers out there that can draw one up similar???


----------



## Kissnntell

'scuse me, but r u referring to the sweater @the beginning of this thread?



sewknitbeadgrandma said:


> Hypnotize s your daughter...maybe she can remember where she copied it from. Gorgeous sweater. Any designers out there that can draw one up similar???


----------



## peachy51

sewknitbeadgrandma said:


> Hypnotize s your daughter...maybe she can remember where she copied it from. Gorgeous sweater. Any designers out there that can draw one up similar???


Erica is designing it for us! Go back and read the posts ... she has aleady posted the pattern for the sleeves ... it is on page 35 I believe with a correction a couple pages later. The rest of the pattern will be posted after Erica has tested it out


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma

peachy51 said:


> sewknitbeadgrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hypnotize s your daughter...maybe she can remember where she copied it from. Gorgeous sweater. Any designers out there that can draw one up similar???
> 
> 
> 
> Erica is designing it for us! Go back and read the posts ... she has aleady posted the pattern for the sleeves ... it is on page 35 I believe with a correction a couple pages later. The rest of the pattern will be posted after Erica has tested it out
Click to expand...

Hello peachy51. I recently joined this site that I read daily. This thread was a topic (new I assumed) in Feb2 posting. I'm in a learning curve LOL. Looking forward to "Erica's Radiating Cable Cardi" . So far there is a sleeve pattern Yippee.


----------



## Kissnntell

hi & welcome!
i just finished the 2nd sleeve
u'll find her directions easy to follow
they worked up quickly
cant wait for the next set of instructions!!

Judi~



sewknitbeadgrandma said:


> peachy51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sewknitbeadgrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hypnotize s your daughter...maybe she can remember where she copied it from. Gorgeous sweater. Any designers out there that can draw one up similar???
> 
> 
> 
> Erica is designing it for us! Go back and read the posts ... she has aleady posted the pattern for the sleeves ... it is on page 35 I believe with a correction a couple pages later. The rest of the pattern will be posted after Erica has tested it out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello peachy51. I recently joined this site that I read daily. This thread was a topic (new I assumed) in Feb2 posting. I'm in a learning curve LOL. Looking forward to "Erica's Radiating Cable Cardi" . So far there is a sleeve pattern Yippee.
Click to expand...


----------



## peachy51

sewknitbeadgrandma said:


> peachy51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sewknitbeadgrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hypnotize s your daughter...maybe she can remember where she copied it from. Gorgeous sweater. Any designers out there that can draw one up similar???
> 
> 
> 
> Erica is designing it for us! Go back and read the posts ... she has aleady posted the pattern for the sleeves ... it is on page 35 I believe with a correction a couple pages later. The rest of the pattern will be posted after Erica has tested it out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello peachy51. I recently joined this site that I read daily. This thread was a topic (new I assumed) in Feb2 posting. I'm in a learning curve LOL. Looking forward to "Erica's Radiating Cable Cardi" . So far there is a sleeve pattern Yippee.
Click to expand...

So glad you found us!  It's a great site with wonderful people and Erica is certainly a testament to that ... designing a pattern for us for this great sweater!

A note about the daily digest. I'm not quite sure how the Admins choose which threads appear there, but they are not always new threads and it doesn't begin to contain all the threads started since the day before. Because of that, I regularly go to the different sections and browse. If I don't do that, I will miss all kinds of stuff ... and Lord knows I don't want to miss anything! :mrgreen:


----------



## peachy51

Kissnntell said:


> hi & welcome!
> i just finished the 2nd sleeve
> u'll find her directions easy to follow
> they worked up quickly
> cant wait for the next set of instructions!!
> 
> Judi~


I am so anxious to start mine ... but 

I am just finishing and have to block my Haruni (wedding shower in a couple weeks) and I have a baby set to start and finish before the shower the end of the month.

Maybe then I can start this wonderful cardigan! :mrgreen:


----------



## Kissnntell

it's not going anywhere w/o u!! lol
u'll get to it & when u do -- watch out world!! she'll b on a roll ROFL



peachy51 said:


> Kissnntell said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi & welcome!
> i just finished the 2nd sleeve
> u'll find her directions easy to follow
> they worked up quickly
> cant wait for the next set of instructions!!
> 
> Judi~
> 
> 
> 
> I am so anxious to start mine ... but
> 
> I am just finishing and have to block my Haruni (wedding shower in a couple weeks) and I have a baby set to start and finish before the shower the end of the month.
> 
> Maybe then I can start this wonderful cardigan! :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


----------



## sewnhair

Peachy51, I'm right there with you!!! I finished the scarf I was working on, but now need to do a few baby projects ASAP!! Eventually, I WILL get to do this!!!


----------



## peachy51

sewnhair said:


> Peachy51, I'm right there with you!!! I finished the scarf I was working on, but now need to do a few baby projects ASAP!! Eventually, I WILL get to do this!!!


As Kissnntell says, "it's not going anywhere," but I want to play with everyone else! :mrgreen:


----------



## ElegantDetails

Kissnntell said:


> sleeves are on pg 35, hon & a correction a pg or 2 after
> 
> Thanks for the help !!
> 
> 
> ElegantDetails said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cr8images said:
> 
> 
> 
> Erica,
> I thought I signed up to be on the list for the pattern but I am not sure so I am reposting. I am rereading all 45 pages of posts now!
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no official list. Just keep a close eye on this link and you will find out when the rest of us do that Erica has more of the pattern. She already released the pattern to the sleeves .....sorry I don't know what page it's on though.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## twray

You can tell if a post is New or just updated by looking at the date in the First Post column. It shows who posted and what date the thread began. I am fairly new to the site and it was something I noticed when I realized I was reading what I thought was a New post but it had been continuing for days...

A note about the daily digest. I'm not quite sure how the Admins choose which threads appear there, but they are not always new threads and it doesn't begin to contain all the threads started since the day before. Because of that, I regularly go to the different sections and browse. If I don't do that, I will miss all kinds of stuff ... and Lord knows I don't want to miss anything! :mrgreen:[/quote]


----------



## peachy51

Even tho I have a baby project to finish first, I did finally decide on a yarn and color for this project and placed my order with KnitPicks a few minutes ago.

I have decided to go with the Comfy Worsted because it is a cotton blend and the description says it has great stitch definition which I think would be good for the cables.

Has anyone used this yarn? If so, what are your thoughts? Hope I didn't make a mistake with it.


----------



## Erica Patberg

Hello! Couple of quick notes:

Pattern is almost ready! Working out the last few bits. It's tricky with all of the unusual angles, but worth it in the end I hope! I've also had to create new symbols for some of the stitches and then add them to my charting software, not tough, but was time consuming. But done! Whoohooo!

I also saw a sale on discontinued Cascade 220 colors at Webs. http://www.yarn.com/webs-knitting-crochet-yarns-closeouts-new-closeouts/webs-knitting-crochet-yarns-cascade-yarns-220-closeout/

If you like any of the colors, you're in luck since 50% off!

And I'd like to offer an apology for how long this has taken me to get out! It's unusual for me, but it's also been an unusual period. (On a side note, our house finally sold, so I can spend more time knitting and designing and less time cleaning up for prospective buyers! Whew!)


----------



## 48barb

Erica, don't apologise for a thing! What you are doing for us is just fantastic. I'm so pleased that your house sold, it's such a worry until you get a buyer.
I hope your new home will be perfect with LOTS of space for yarn and knitting items.
My heartfelt thanks go to you. Barb


----------



## AverilC

48barb said:


> Erica, don't apologise for a thing! What you are doing for us is just fantastic. I'm so pleased that your house sold, it's such a worry until you get a buyer.
> I hope your new home will be perfect with LOTS of space for yarn and knitting items.
> My heartfelt thanks go to you. Barb


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AverilC

Erica Patberg said:


> Hello! Couple of quick notes:
> 
> I also saw a sale on discontinued Cascade 220 colors at Webs. http://www.yarn.com/webs-knitting-crochet-yarns-closeouts-new-closeouts/webs-knitting-crochet-yarns-cascade-yarns-220-closeout/
> 
> If you like any of the colors, you're in luck since 50% off!
> 
> And I'd like to offer an apology for how long this has taken me to get out! It's unusual for me, but it's also been an unusual period. (On a side note, our house finally sold, so I can spend more time knitting and designing and less time cleaning up for prospective buyers! Whew!)


Thank you for this link, I just placed an order. even with shipping costs this makes the yarn a lot cheaper than I have found it in the UK.

Glad you got your house sold and that your move goes smoothly. That has got to be one of the most traumatic things to do.

And through all that you were still able to design this cardigan for us. You are the tops Erica. :thumbup:


----------



## peachy51

Erica Patberg said:


> Hello! Couple of quick notes:
> 
> Pattern is almost ready! Working out the last few bits. It's tricky with all of the unusual angles, but worth it in the end I hope! I've also had to create new symbols for some of the stitches and then add them to my charting software, not tough, but was time consuming. But done! Whoohooo!
> 
> I also saw a sale on discontinued Cascade 220 colors at Webs. http://www.yarn.com/webs-knitting-crochet-yarns-closeouts-new-closeouts/webs-knitting-crochet-yarns-cascade-yarns-220-closeout/
> 
> If you like any of the colors, you're in luck since 50% off!
> 
> And I'd like to offer an apology for how long this has taken me to get out! It's unusual for me, but it's also been an unusual period. (On a side note, our house finally sold, so I can spend more time knitting and designing and less time cleaning up for prospective buyers! Whew!)


Bless your heart for even trying to write this pattern if you were trying to sell your house! I hate having a house on the market and cleaning EVERY day.  And my last house took a year to sell ... I am so very glad you got yours sold.

We are so appreciative that you are doing this for us that you don't need to apologize for any reason.

Good luck on your move


----------



## Carole-Jayne

that's super news! Can't wait to get started on the body. Thanks Erica.
CJ


----------



## CheriF

Hi all,

Just getting in here so can get notified when the rest of the pattern is put up here. This whole topic has been fascinating. The helpfulness and friendliness of KPers is totally amazing!


----------



## gdhavens

Glad your house sold. For some reason, I have stopped getting notifications on this post. Hopefully, by posting again I will start to get notifications again.

Thanks for all the work you have put into this Erica. My sleeves are done and awaiting a body.

(It must have worked. I just got a notification of a new post. The first for about 2 or 3 weeks)


----------



## Carole-Jayne

CaROLE-JAYNE said:


> My daughter, bless her, has found a *picture* of a cardi she would like me to make....and I love it too! She doesn't remember where she got the picture from. On the top left of the picture is written"Artyarns.ru" and a google search has lead up to lots of sites for ArtYarns but nothing for patterns.
> If you could help with the source I would be grateful. My daughter and I have a bet as to which one of us wins <g>
> Thank you all
> cj


This is the first post in this thread - back in November. My daughter, Josephine, had no idea the interest/kindness and helping this post would create. She has already bought two sets of yarn so she can do one, and I can do the other one!! It's been a long journey - but, oh my goodness, how much fun we've all had!
Happy me,
cj


----------



## lulu11

congrats glad your house sold thanks for doing the pattern


----------



## cr8images

Erica Patberg said:


> Hello! Couple of quick notes:
> 
> Pattern is almost ready! Working out the last few bits. It's tricky with all of the unusual angles, but worth it in the end I hope! I've also had to create new symbols for some of the stitches and then add them to my charting software, not tough, but was time consuming. But done! Whoohooo!
> 
> I also saw a sale on discontinued Cascade 220 colors at Webs. http://www.yarn.com/webs-knitting-crochet-yarns-closeouts-new-closeouts/webs-knitting-crochet-yarns-cascade-yarns-220-closeout/
> 
> If you like any of the colors, you're in luck since 50% off!
> 
> And I'd like to offer an apology for how long this has taken me to get out! It's unusual for me, but it's also been an unusual period. (On a side note, our house finally sold, so I can spend more time knitting and designing and less time cleaning up for prospective buyers! Whew!)


Don't even think about apologizing!! Thanks for everything. I am in the process of downsizing, so I am busy going through everything. Then the idea of putting my house on the market...ugh. There is little time for knitting so at least I don't feel like I am missing out too much while I patiently wait for the pattern.


----------



## questmiller

This pattern has become a great adventure -- sort of a "RAL" (read along) as a precursor to the "KAL"! I'm feeling so many good vibes! I, too have my sleeves done awaiting the body. The yarn I ordered turned out to be a Cascade 220 wannabe, so now with the note from Erica about the WEBS sale, I think I'll order the correct yarn because I'm so in love with the design! Thank you, thank you Erica -- and congratulations on the sale of your house!


----------



## questmiller

And by the way, I certainly would be more than happy to pay you for this pattern. I hope you have a way set up for any of us who would like to do that --


----------



## maryannn

Erica Patberg said:


> Hello! Couple of quick notes:
> 
> Pattern is almost ready! Working out the last few bits. It's tricky with all of the unusual angles, but worth it in the end I hope! I've also had to create new symbols for some of the stitches and then add them to my charting software, not tough, but was time consuming. But done! Whoohooo!
> 
> I also saw a sale on discontinued Cascade 220 colors at Webs. http://www.yarn.com/webs-knitting-crochet-yarns-closeouts-new-closeouts/webs-knitting-crochet-yarns-cascade-yarns-220-closeout/
> 
> If you like any of the colors, you're in luck since 50% off!
> 
> And I'd like to offer an apology for how long this has taken me to get out! It's unusual for me, but it's also been an unusual period. (On a side note, our house finally sold, so I can spend more time knitting and designing and less time cleaning up for prospective buyers! Whew!)


Thank you for designing this pattern. It s so nice of you to do this.
Somehow I missed the above posting.
Can't wait to start.
Mary Ann


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma

Erica Patberg said:


> Hello! Couple of quick notes:
> 
> Pattern is almost ready! Working out the last few bits. It's tricky with all of the unusual angles, but worth it in the end I hope! I've also had to create new symbols for some of the stitches and then add them to my charting software, not tough, but was time consuming. But done! Whoohooo!
> 
> I also saw a sale on discontinued Cascade 220 colors at Webs. http://www.yarn.com/webs-knitting-crochet-yarns-closeouts-new-closeouts/webs-knitting-crochet-yarns-cascade-yarns-220-closeout/
> 
> If you like any of the colors, you're in luck since 50% off!
> 
> And I'd like to offer an apology for how long this has taken me to get out! It's unusual for me, but it's also been an unusual period. (On a side note, our house finally sold, so I can spend more time knitting and designing and less time cleaning up for prospective buyers! Whew!)


Erica -thank you for developing the pattern. I just ordered the Cascade 220 Fennel. Also thank you for the alert on the 1/2 price sale. I wish you well on your packing & move. We moved 800 miles in July. I was so protective of my interchangeable Harmony needle set. Still haven't found them. Needless to say I bought a 2nd set.


----------



## nintendomo

Erica, you are just amazing!!! Spending so much time on this pattern with a house to sell!!! You deserve some sort of Designing Under Extreme Pressure award!!!!


----------



## sunnybutterfly

That's it! A DUEP!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

sunnybutterfly said:


> That's it! A DUEP!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## peachy51

sunnybutterfly said:


> That's it! A DUEP!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :mrgreen:


----------



## ItsBetsy

.ru is Russia and I've been told that this is rampant with malicious hacker sites, so PLEASE be careful! It may be fine, but just letting you know what I was advised.


----------



## Patforster

ItsBetsy said:


> .ru is Russia and I've been told that this is rampant with malicious hacker sites, so PLEASE be careful! It may be fine, but just letting you know what I was advised.


.???


----------



## Carole-Jayne

ItsBetsy said:


> .ru is Russia and I've been told that this is rampant with malicious hacker sites, so PLEASE be careful! It may be fine, but just letting you know what I was advised.


Hi, perhaps you haven't had time to read through this long thread - my daughter found the original picture of a sideways cabled cardigan and wanted me to make it for her. But the original picture was found to be from Russia and was a garment not a pattern. We are so lucky to have in our midst a professional pattern designer and she took up the challenge of writing the patter. It should be available to us soon and to the whole in general after.
Hope this helps - but you were kind to warn us, you are right it can be treacherous!
cj


----------



## Patforster

CaROLE-JAYNE said:


> ItsBetsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> .ru is Russia and I've been told that this is rampant with malicious hacker sites, so PLEASE be careful! It may be fine, but just letting you know what I was advised.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, perhaps you haven't had time to read through this long thread - my daughter found the original picture of a sideways cabled cardigan and wanted me to make it for her. But the original picture was found to be from Russia and was a garment not a pattern. We are so lucky to have in our midst a professional pattern designer and she took up the challenge of writing the patter. It should be available to us soon and to the whole in general after.
> Hope this helps - but you were kind to warn us, you are right it can be treacherous!
> cj
Click to expand...

OK, now I understand. Duh!


----------



## Carole-Jayne

Can't blame you - it's been a long and winding road, especially at the beginning. I think the pattern will be just super - we are all looking forward to getting it. Welcome to "The Club" <g>
cj


----------



## questmiller

I believe this says it all:


----------



## bubblefishie

I too looked all over the net and want this sweater!!


----------



## Carole-Jayne

bubblefishie said:


> I too looked all over the net and want this sweater!!


Patience, my friend, patience <g> - we've been waiting a loooong time and it's almost over! Hang tight, play with your yarn and in no time we'll all be cabling away!!!!cj


----------



## maryannn

bubblefishie said:


> I too looked all over the net and want this sweater!!


You can get started right now........page 35. Erica has posted the sleeve pattern. There are a couple of minor corrections following.
MaryAnn


----------



## Carole-Jayne

Your are right! sorry its so long since I made the sleeves I totally forget!
Enjoy
cj


----------



## Ciyona

There is so much anticipation for this pattern it is unbelievable. Erica you are a gem of gems and don't apologize for making us wait. Life often gets in the way of our wants and patience is a a virtue. We will all be happy to have it. And with the stress of selling an home you need a break. We will all be awaiting the lovely pattern you are designing for us. Bless you and your talent.


----------



## Needleme

Ciyona said:


> There is so much anticipation for this pattern it is unbelievable. Erica you are a gem of gems and don't apologize for making us wait. Life often gets in the way of our wants and patience is a a virtue. We will all be happy to have it. And with the stress of selling an home you need a break. We will all be awaiting the lovely pattern you are designing for us. Bless you and your talent.


 :-D hear, hear! I can't begin to imagine the work it takes to write up/design a pattern, especially one from a picture-- I could not do it, and so adore and appreciate Erica's skill and willingness to do this with all of us breathing excitedly over her shoulder! Take your time, friend-- we are excited, yes, but very, very grateful and don't want you to feel pressured!!


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma

Needleme said:


> Ciyona said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is so much anticipation for this pattern it is unbelievable. Erica you are a gem of gems and don't apologize for making us wait. Life often gets in the way of our wants and patience is a a virtue. We will all be happy to have it. And with the stress of selling an home you need a break. We will all be awaiting the lovely pattern you are designing for us. Bless you and your talent.
> 
> 
> 
> :-D hear, hear! I can't begin to imagine the work it takes to write up/design a pattern, especially one from a picture-- I could not do it, and so adore and appreciate Erica's skill and willingness to do this with all of us breathing excitedly over her shoulder! Take your time, friend-- we are excited, yes, but very, very grateful and don't want you to feel pressured!!
Click to expand...

Yes Erica- don't feel pressured. I wonder if you will have much time to pack before moving day.


----------



## jan the gran

Erica Patberg said:


> Seeing the amount of interest (not to mention the fun challenge of recreating this pattern for hand knitting) I'll happily write the pattern. I usually grade the patterns that I publish in magazines for bust sizes 32, 36, 40, 48 and 52". Does that cover everyone who'd like the pattern? If not, speak up now! This is next in my work queue. Looking forward to getting started!


Im scrolling down this post looking to see if you have managed to recreate this pattern, you clever lady!


----------



## Carole-Jayne

If we lived closer I'm sure we'd all be there helping! Personally, I'm under about 18" of snow and as we are in Nova Scotia, the storm has only just begun. It goes without saying I have all my knitting sorted and ready to face the expected power outage! I live in a tiny fishing community and tend to be last on the 'fix list'.
Can knit, am happy!
cj


----------



## knitterbee

Sleeves are on page 35. The rest will be available soon.


jan the gran said:


> Erica Patberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing the amount of interest (not to mention the fun challenge of recreating this pattern for hand knitting) I'll happily write the pattern. I usually grade the patterns that I publish in magazines for bust sizes 32, 36, 40, 48 and 52". Does that cover everyone who'd like the pattern? If not, speak up now! This is next in my work queue. Looking forward to getting started!
> 
> 
> 
> Im scrolling down this post looking to see if you have managed to recreate this pattern, you clever lady!
Click to expand...


----------



## lulu11

Jessica-Jean said:


> Somewhere I once read that beginning with the sleves was a good idea ... instead of doing a relatively useless gauge swatch. Let the beginning of the sleeve be your gauge swatch!
> 
> Yes, please.


Hi Jessica-Jean are the corrections in this pdf


----------



## Jessica-Jean

lulu11 said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere I once read that beginning with the sleves was a good idea ... instead of doing a relatively useless gauge swatch. Let the beginning of the sleeve be your gauge swatch!
> 
> Yes, please.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jessica-Jean are the corrections in this pdf
Click to expand...

Umm ... _which_ pdf are you talking about, please?

Since a post can't be changed more than an hour after it's posted, if you mean the Word and pdf versions of Erica's pattern for the sleeve, no I didn't add her corrections - that I remember. I do know there were some later discussions of numbers not adding up for all sizes, but - since I've yet to begin a sleeve - I didn't pay much atttention. You could always read the earlier posts again.

Page 35 has the pattern for the sleeves and page 37 has a correction.


----------



## lulu11

Thank you


----------



## Joy8753

I'm watching too!


----------



## mom2grif

Every time I see an email that there is a new post to this thread, I get excited thinking maybe it's the pattern. I'm impatiently waiting!!!


----------



## Joy8753

cr8images said:


> Erica Patberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! Couple of quick notes:
> 
> Pattern is almost ready! Working out the last few bits. It's tricky with all of the unusual angles, but worth it in the end I hope! I've also had to create new symbols for some of the stitches and then add them to my charting software, not tough, but was time consuming. But done! Whoohooo!
> 
> I also saw a sale on discontinued Cascade 220 colors at Webs. http://www.yarn.com/webs-knitting-crochet-yarns-closeouts-new-closeouts/webs-knitting-crochet-yarns-cascade-yarns-220-closeout/
> 
> If you like any of the colors, you're in luck since 50% off!
> 
> And I'd like to offer an apology for how long this has taken me to get out! It's unusual for me, but it's also been an unusual period. (On a side note, our house finally sold, so I can spend more time knitting and designing and less time cleaning up for prospective buyers! Whew!)
> 
> 
> 
> Don't even think about apologizing!! Thanks for everything. I am in the process of downsizing, so I am busy going through everything. Then the idea of putting my house on the market...ugh. There is little time for knitting so at least I don't feel like I am missing out too much while I patiently wait for the pattern.
Click to expand...

I'm downsizing too, knitting away while waiting for a sale, it's so stressful and cleaning ugh, what a waste of knitting time. Looking forward to the pattern Erica, meanwhile finishing my 2nd Fireside Sweater.


----------



## Michelle10n

I would love the pattern. would you please send it to me.
I have my yarn & needles ready to go
Looking forward to it. I'm a pretty quick knitter and it won't take me long once I get the pattern.
I am so excited.


----------



## maryannn

Michelle10n said:


> I would love the pattern. would you please send it to me.
> I have my yarn & needles ready to go
> Looking forward to it. I'm a pretty quick knitter and it won't take me long once I get the pattern.
> I am so excited.


Sorry but you will have to wait like the rest of it. Sleeve pattern is on page 35. I suggest you read all the pages
MaryAnn


----------



## Michelle10n

I just saw the notes about the sleeve and I printed it off. I can't wait to go home tonight and get started on the sleeves.
Sadly I don't have time to read through all 46 pages. Is there something in particular you wanted to direct me to?


----------



## maryannn

Michelle10n said:


> I just saw the notes about the sleeve and I printed it off. I can't wait to go home tonight and get started on the sleeves.
> Sadly I don't have time to read through all 46 pages. Is there something in particular you wanted to direct me to?


read from page 35 on for minor corrections to the sleeves
MA


----------



## sherri00

Erica Patberg said:


> Pattern is in the works. Design sketches and construction details are done, working on the grading of the different sizes and swatching the increases and decreases in the cables. It's coming along!


How lovely of you to do this, Erica. Although I'm not skilled enough just yet, I would love to have the pattern for the future. Thank you.
Sherri


----------



## Kissnntell

SHERRI00 all u need to know is your knit stitch and purl stitch
i urge u to give it a good try
if you have any Q: s along the way, all of us will be there to help you thru it!!
go start the sleeves on pg 35 (number correction on pg 37) and i think you'll be surprised @how easy it is!

please do! do not question ur abilities -- you deffinately will surprise yourself & be more than happy you gave it a go
Judi~



sherri00 said:


> Erica Patberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pattern is in the works. Design sketches and construction details are done, working on the grading of the different sizes and swatching the increases and decreases in the cables. It's coming along!
> 
> 
> 
> How lovely of you to do this, Erica. Although I'm not skilled enough just yet, I would love to have the pattern for the future. Thank you.
> Sherri
Click to expand...


----------



## peachy51

Kissnntell said:


> SHERRI00 all u need to know is your knit stitch and purl stitch
> i urge u to give it a good try
> if you have any Q: s along the way, all of us will be there to help you thru it!!
> go start the sleeves on pg 35 (number correction on pg 37) and i think you'll be surprised @how easy it is!
> 
> please do! do not question ur abilities -- you deffinately will surprise yourself & be more than happy you gave it a go
> Judi~
> 
> 
> 
> sherri00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erica Patberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pattern is in the works. Design sketches and construction details are done, working on the grading of the different sizes and swatching the increases and decreases in the cables. It's coming along!
> 
> 
> 
> How lovely of you to do this, Erica. Although I'm not skilled enough just yet, I would love to have the pattern for the future. Thank you.
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Agreed :thumbup: :thumbup: Go for it! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jessica-Jean

sherri00 said:


> Although I'm not skilled enough just yet, I would love to have the pattern for the future. Thank you.
> Sherri


If you know how to cast-on, knit, purl, and cast-off - it's not beyond your capabilities ... unless _you_ say you can*not*. Do not limit yourself!


----------



## ginamarie12345

I too am going to make one, when I finish my current aran toddler sweater in pink....  Absolutely love it! Thank you thank you thank you.........


----------



## Ckokkinos

Please add me to list for this pattern!! Thank you so much!


----------



## gdhavens

I am so sad that so many people look at the picture and think they can't do the sweater because of cables. CABLES ARE EASY! I am sure Erica will give us clear instructions for the sweater. The most challenging part, if I am looking at it right, is the assembling. It doesn't look to be the usual front, back, sleeves and sew it up, but I think we are all up to the challenge. Thanks, Erica!


----------



## jac761

Please add me to the list of people who would love this pattern. Thanks for endeavoring to develop it!!


----------



## sherri00

Thank you for your warm and wonderful encouragement, ladies. About 30-35 years ago, I made some pretty fancy sweaters, but I have never done cables, and I haven't been knitting for a long time. I'm just now rekindling my interest. Both this sweater and the Fireside sweater are inspiring, as well as this splendid group is.


----------



## Carolinesol

Just seen this picture and would love to make it. I would love the pattern when it is finished please. X


----------



## Erica Patberg

Hello! You all have been so patient! And your patience will be rewarded! 

The buyers postponed the signing and wanted an extra 10,000 euros off! But after more negotiations we're back at the table. It's been a rough roller coaster of a week, but promise to wrap up the pattern in the next days. It's really close! 

And for those of you afraid of cables, cables aren't tricky. You literally put a couple of stitches on hold by slipping them to a cable needle or a spare sock needle. (the directions will tell you whether to hold them in front or behind your work). You'll knit a few sts just like normal and then knit the sts off of your cable needle. You're just knitting a few sts out of order. It's really fun. 

If you want to prep for the pattern, read up and practice short rows! I prefer German short rows for their simplicity and nice result, but any method will work just fine. Okay, off to prepare for the babysitter and to my parent teacher conference. 'Til tomorrow, 

Erica


----------



## Carolinesol

Hi. Not sure what buyers you are talking about. Is it to do with the pattern you are writing ?


----------



## arwenian

Will this gorgeous pattern be published as a whole or do I need to sort out the increments from the last 45 pages?
Thanks,Erica!


----------



## RiverSong

Please add me to the list of people who would love to have this pattern. Erica, you are amazing. Thanks for working on this.


----------



## gdhavens

The "buyers" were referring to the sale of her house, which was the hold up in the pattern designing. 

As to cables, I have pm'd a few people on here with a test swatch for learning cables. If you want to try a really simple test swatch, just let me know.

Now I have to go look up German short rows.


----------



## kittys punkin

Erica, hope all goes well with your house negotiations. Please don't feel rushed, we are all patiently waiting. We are all grateful that you have volunteered to write this pattern for us. For those who have not read the entire post, please do so. If you do this you will find the pattern for the sleeves and know what the conversations are about.


----------



## Jill2

Here are links to excellent German short row videos

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=P6n561SMZXQ&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DP6n561SMZXQ

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=KooKdm0YBbw&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DKooKdm0YBbw


----------



## puttersmom

Thank you Jill, that's something that I've never tried. Learned a new thing today!!!!


----------



## CorvallisKnitter

I just found out about this thread and would love to be added to the list for the pattern. The sweater is gorgeous and unique and I would love to knit something simular! 

Please add me to the list!


----------



## Vole61

CorvallisKnitter said:


> I just found out about this thread and would love to be added to the list for the pattern. The sweater is gorgeous and unique and I would love to knit something simular!
> 
> Please add me to the list!


me to please


----------



## beadness

Sign me up please.


----------



## Leannsmarie

I am definitely watching this topic. Its a beautiful cardigan and I'd love to make it.


----------



## Kissnntell

for those of you just joining in here, sleeves are on pg 35 w/a numbers correction for larger sizes on pg 37

she will get to us as soon as her schedule permits w/the rest of the pattern

Judi~


----------



## peachy51

People ... there is NO list! Erica is graciously writing a pattern for us.

The pattern for the sleeves has been posted on page 35 with some corrections over the next few pages.

She is in the process of finishing the pattern and will post the remainder of the pattern when she has finished it.

I realize this thread is long, but you will have to read back to get what is already posted 

EDIT: Oops, Judi ... you and I writing at the same time again  :mrgreen:


----------



## Kissnntell

LOLOL i may be old but i ain't slow!! ROFL


----------



## peachy51

Kissnntell said:


> LOLOL i may be old but i ain't slow!! ROFL


HAHAHA :lol: I ain't slow either ... just wordier! :mrgreen:


----------



## Kissnntell

oh my r u calling urself names now? ROFLMWOBO!! hahaha



peachy51 said:


> Kissnntell said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL i may be old but i ain't slow!! ROFL
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHA :lol: I ain't slow either ... just wordier! :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


----------



## YoMaMi

Erica,
Do you have a yardage estimate for any of the sizes?
Were you recommending Cascade 220 as a good weight for this project?
Toni
YoMaMi in snowy Massachusetts


----------



## Jalsh

unless you're super slim its goin to make you look fat!


----------



## peachy51

YoMaMi said:


> Erica,
> Do you have a yardage estimate for any of the sizes?
> Were you recommending Cascade 220 as a good weight for this project?
> Toni
> YoMaMi in snowy Massachusetts


If you will read back, Erica has given all the yarn and yardage amounts back in the thread.

She is busy trying to sell her house right now and finish up the pattern


----------



## flyssie

There are many helpful tutorials on the web for knitting cables - for those worried you can do a websearch and find one in your style of knitting.
Here is one that is written and with pictures:
http://www.aokcorral.com/projects/howtocable.htm
and one with video to show you:




You will possibly see more videos on cabling to click on at the side too.
Hope this helps
Cheers
Flyssie


----------



## Kissnntell

halallulah!!!! just what i need for sure
actually i thot the shaping just MAY give me a waistline & make me look like a girl instead of some1s kid bro!! lol



Jalsh said:


> unless you're super slim its goin to make you look fat!


----------



## br54999

I was thinking "what a ray of sunshine"


----------



## beadness

Jalsh said:


> unless you're super slim its goin to make you look fat!


This sweater is figure curving. It should also give the impression of more of a waist if you have a straighter figure. It will make someone with a fuller figure look smaller than a larger boxier shape which just makes ones body look like big square. The curved shape of the sweater can actually enhance your body shape and the deep v will elongate your body and is very flattering for those not stick thin.


----------



## peachy51

beadness said:


> Jalsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> unless you're super slim its goin to make you look fat!
> 
> 
> 
> This sweater is figure curving. It should also give the impression of more of a waist if you have a straighter figure. It will make someone with a fuller figure look smaller than a larger boxier shape which just makes ones body look like big square. The curved shape of the sweater can actually enhance your body shape and the deep v will elongate your body and is very flattering for those not stick thin.
Click to expand...

I agree :thumbup:


----------



## ElegantDetails

I already did one sleeve in off white....but took advantage of the 1/2 price sale on Cascade 220 and it just came today !!!!! It's a gorgeous blue....... Just in time to get the new sleeves done and be ready for the rest of it. From someone who as been here from day one......this has been such an amazing process to be a part of. Hope Erica isn't feeling toooooo pressured. Thanks again Erica!


----------



## peachy51

My yarn arrived yesterday! Yea!!

I will put off starting the sleeves tho, until I finish the things I'm making for my daughter to take to a baby shower


----------



## Needleme

beadness said:


> Jalsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> unless you're super slim its goin to make you look fat!
> 
> 
> 
> This sweater is figure curving. It should also give the impression of more of a waist if you have a straighter figure. It will make someone with a fuller figure look smaller than a larger boxier shape which just makes ones body look like big square. The curved shape of the sweater can actually enhance your body shape and the deep v will elongate your body and is very flattering for those not stick thin.
Click to expand...

God, I hope so!


----------



## Patforster

How do ya'll know how much yarn to buy? I have also been watching since day one but I don't remember seeing a post showing how much yarn we will need.


----------



## Jokim

Please, add me also to the list of those who want this pattern. Thank you.
Jokim


----------



## ElegantDetails

Patforster said:


> How do ya'll know how much yarn to buy? I have also been watching since day one but I don't remember seeing a post showing how much yarn we will need.


In an earlier post, the yarn being discussed was Cascade 220 and Erica said 7 or 8 skeins should do the trick. I'm making the 36 and bought 8 just to be safe....got it 1/2 price so glad to have the extra for maybe a hat?????


----------



## Ellisen

Fantastic pattern! Looking forward to it.


----------



## gram-nana

Wow...I would love to knit that cardigan. If there is a pattern for it, I hope someone finds it and we can all have so much fun knitting it.


----------



## Kissnntell

back up to pg 35 & u'll find the sleeves (# correction on pg 37)

she's busy selling her house right now & when schedule permits, she will get the rest of it 2 us

read the beginning & u'll find the specs 4 it (yarn, needles, etc)

she's designing this pattern from a pic of a store-bought sweater!

is she kool or what??



gram-nana said:


> Wow...I would love to knit that cardigan. If there is a pattern for it, I hope someone finds it and we can all have so much fun knitting it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Kissnntell said:


> she's designing this pattern from a pic of a store-bought sweater!
> 
> is she kool or what??


Very cool! :thumbup:


----------



## peachy51

Jessica-Jean said:


> Kissnntell said:
> 
> 
> 
> she's designing this pattern from a pic of a store-bought sweater!
> 
> is she kool or what??
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I'll third that!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jolek

Kissnntell said:


> is she kool or what??


She is very cool


----------



## Gram9

I am so looking forward to getting the rest of the pattern! Since so many of us are anxiously awaiting it we'll know when we see someone wearing this sweater it was most likely made by a fellow KPer. That's exicting to me!


----------



## Kissnntell

OH I was thinking the same thing the other day!
wouldnt it be great to run into someone like that? what fun!!



Gram9 said:


> I am so looking forward to getting the rest of the pattern! Since so many of us are anxiously awaiting it we'll know when we see someone wearing this sweater it was most likely made by a fellow KPer. That's exicting to me!


----------



## bellabee

I love that pattern, please keep us updated as to whether you managed to get it


----------



## mom2grif

Jalsh said:


> unless you're super slim its goin to make you look fat!


That's not very nice


----------



## Carole-Jayne

mom2grif said:


> Jalsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> unless you're super slim its goin to make you look fat!
> 
> 
> 
> That's not very nice
Click to expand...

I Believe that a "fat" person who chooses a garment in a flattering colour and wears it with joy and pride will look GORGEOUS - because she is. Let's not define ourselves by what we are told makes us look fat. Confidence, joy, pride and love shine through all sizes.
cj


----------



## Carolinesol

She is very cool. It's lovely of her to do it. I hope her sale goes through ok. It can be a nightmare !


----------



## Michelle10n

That was so well said. one of my daughters in being bullied in grade 6 every day for being a little chubby.
We need to get past the fat comments and embrace who we are.

This sweater will be gorgeous on all the ladies, thanks to Erica's hard work.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

CaROLE-JAYNE said:


> I Believe that a "fat" person who chooses a garment in a flattering colour and wears it with joy and pride will look GORGEOUS - because she is.
> *Let's not define ourselves by what we are told makes us look fat.* *Confidence, joy, pride and love shine through all sizes.*
> cj


Amen to that! :thumbup:


----------



## gdhavens

Erica posted yarn requirements on page 30, and sleeve directions on page 35. She is a GEM! I believe she also said the prototype is being done in Cascade 220 worsted weight yarn, but you can use any yarn that will work to gauge.
(Please don't quote me on this, I just seem to remember it this way!)

I'm not so concerned with how I will look in the sweater (too old for that), but more how good a job I can do on the sweater.


----------



## Kissnntell

Jessica-Jean said:


> CaROLE-JAYNE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Believe that a "fat" person who chooses a garment in a flattering colour and wears it with joy and pride will look GORGEOUS - because she is.
> *Let's not define ourselves by what we are told makes us look fat.* *Confidence, joy, pride and love shine through all sizes.*
> cj
> 
> 
> 
> Amen to that! :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Kissnntell

or skinny -- that isnt any easier for a lot of us, either



Kissnntell said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaROLE-JAYNE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Believe that a "fat" person who chooses a garment in a flattering colour and wears it with joy and pride will look GORGEOUS - because she is.
> *Let's not define ourselves by what we are told makes us look fat.* *Confidence, joy, pride and love shine through all sizes.*
> cj
> 
> 
> 
> Amen to that! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## MissAppleBlossom

Kissnntell said:


> or skinny -- that isnt any easier for a lot of us, either
> 
> 
> 
> Kissnntell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaROLE-JAYNE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Believe that a "fat" person who chooses a garment in a flattering colour and wears it with joy and pride will look GORGEOUS - because she is.
> *Let's not define ourselves by what we are told makes us look fat.* *Confidence, joy, pride and love shine through all sizes.*
> cj
> 
> 
> 
> Amen to that! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Absolutely. People tend to censor what they say to bigger people because it isn't nice. Apparently the same doesn't apply to thin people. I have been called some nasty things because I am thin.


----------



## Kissnntell

i've heard'm all but the 1 that grinds my gears more than anything is *u can have some of mine*
NO THANK U -- I WANT MY OWN FAT!! y would i want ur leftovers?
i just HATE that!!
(sorry, vented a mite)



MissAppleBlossom said:


> Kissnntell said:
> 
> 
> 
> or skinny -- that isnt any easier for a lot of us, either
> 
> 
> 
> Kissnntell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaROLE-JAYNE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Believe that a "fat" person who chooses a garment in a flattering colour and wears it with joy and pride will look GORGEOUS - because she is.
> *Let's not define ourselves by what we are told makes us look fat.* *Confidence, joy, pride and love shine through all sizes.*
> cj
> 
> 
> 
> Amen to that! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely. People tend to censor what they say to bigger people because it isn't nice. Apparently the same doesn't apply to thin people. I have been called some nasty things because I am thin.
Click to expand...


----------



## MissAppleBlossom

Kissnntell said:


> i've heard'm all but the 1 that grinds my gears more than anything is *u can have some of mine*
> NO THANK U -- I WANT MY OWN FAT!! y would i want ur leftovers?
> i just HATE that!!
> (sorry, vented a mite)
> 
> 
> 
> MissAppleBlossom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kissnntell said:
> 
> 
> 
> or skinny -- that isnt any easier for a lot of us, either
> 
> 
> 
> Kissnntell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaROLE-JAYNE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Believe that a "fat" person who chooses a garment in a flattering colour and wears it with joy and pride will look GORGEOUS - because she is.
> *Let's not define ourselves by what we are told makes us look fat.* *Confidence, joy, pride and love shine through all sizes.*
> cj
> 
> 
> 
> Amen to that! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely. People tend to censor what they say to bigger people because it isn't nice. Apparently the same doesn't apply to thin people. I have been called some nasty things because I am thin.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I hate that remark too. I also hate it when people tell me that I just need to eat.


----------



## Kissnntell

I hate that remark too. I also hate it when people tell me that I just need to eat.

same here -- i strive for 3000 calories/day but noooooo, doesnt work 4 me


----------



## janwalla

This is lovely thank you so much Erica! you must be so talented!! cant wait for the rest!!


----------



## peachy51

Kissnntell said:


> i've heard'm all but the 1 that grinds my gears more than anything is *u can have some of mine*
> NO THANK U -- I WANT MY OWN FAT!! y would i want ur leftovers?
> i just HATE that!!
> (sorry, vented a mite)


HA! I don't want my own either :x

I was 100 lbs (I'm 5'5" ) for most all of my adult life. Couldn't give blood because I didn't weigh 110. Then at about 55 I gained 30 lbs ... all in my gut and butt 

Women need to embrace themselves and stop being so fixated on what their bodies look like. It's what's on the inside that counts anyway ... right? I care a lot more about how a person treats herself and others than what she looks like.

This sweater is shaped ... it's going to look much better on *any* body than the straight, boxy cardigans. :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Kissnntell said:


> I hate that remark too. I also hate it when people tell me that I just need to eat.
> 
> same here -- i strive for 3000 calories/day but noooooo, doesnt work 4 me


Such remarks aren't really directed at _you_. You're hearing their own frustrations at their own inability to acheive their goals. They have no idea about what it's like to be unable to pack on the pounds, since they just have to smell high-calorie baked goods to gain weight.

As they used to tell us in school, we each have a cross to bear; some are visible, others aren't.

Sorry to make more work for Designer1234; I'm sure she'll delete this side-tracked thread from the topic of the gorgeous sweater we're all waiting for. Once we do begin the knitting, I expect such discussions will fade away as we all knit furiously away!


----------



## Kissnntell

besides the fact that it's just plain drop dead gorgeous, i'm looking fwd 2 it 4 this exact reason -- flattering so i wont look like some1s kid brother!! lol

i kno, i kno -- it's whats on the inside, but if u think of it, u gotta get past the outside 2 GET 2 the inside ... that front door looks ugly, who wants 2 go in & see the interior?


----------



## Kissnntell

i kno JJ, but after 65 years of it, u'd think they'd get bored w/the topic lol

doesnt matter, my sleeves r anxiously awaiting their body parts!! wheeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## rkr

> edit--the sleeves are not too long, this is the style (which i kinda like, myself)


And this is certainly easy enough to adjust along the way; to shorten or lengthen according to one's own gauge. Especially as all will be knitting this in different weights of yarn anyways.
Bobbie R


----------



## Kissnntell

i like them longer also


----------



## rkr

ElegantDetails said:


> How do ya'll know how much yarn to buy? I have also been watching since day one but I don't remember seeing a post showing how much yarn we will need.


In an earlier post, the yarn being discussed was Cascade 220 and Erica said 7 or 8 skeins should do the trick. I'm making the 36 and bought 8 just to be safe....got it 1/2 price so glad to have the extra for maybe a hat?????[/quote]

Has someone finished 2 sleeves yet? What size did you make and how much yarn did you use? It's mostly figured that 2 sleeves equal approx 1 Back or Front.
Cascade 220 are 220 yds each; based on your usage we should be able to roughly guess-timate how much each of us will need for our own size.
C 220 has such great, crisp st definition; this should hold up well to the sideways swing of the cables & ribs in this sweater/jacket.
TY, Erica! 
Bobbie R


----------



## Kissnntell

both sleeves done here

size 34
i'm using Ice Favorite 
100% acrylic 100 gr x 210 m size 6 needle 
went down a size cuz 34 is gonna b big on me & i'd swim in it

1 sleeve didnt take a full skein
they worked up nicely


----------



## rkr

peachy51 said:


> questmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I foolishly ordered 7 skeins of Cascade 220 from Knitpicks. I didn't think the skeins would be different sized. What I got was 50 gram skeins.
> 
> 
> 
> There definitely are different sizes (weights) of Cascade 220 available now; mostly the all-wool worsteds are 220 yds; one must watch that you're getting the 220 yardage ones when ordering. The original C220 'used to be' 220 yds but they've branched out into so many different textiles that it pays to carefully check!
Click to expand...


----------



## rkr

Thx for your yardage info, 'kiss', I'll take that w/me and figure it out while traveling tomorrow, compared to the Cascade 220 Heathered Spruce I've had stashed, just waiting for a great project to come along!
I think I'll also put my last BO sts on a holder to see how they'll be treated in assembly (gathered in a bit or sewn in straight across.) It's a bit more flattering on me to have a rounder-at-top, shorter / wider sleeve cap so I may wait to do the whole cap until the body is created...
I'm also admiring how you (Erica) are carrying the cables around the whole body for us. I've always particularly hated any design styling which ended at the side seams!
I do recognize too, that the st must be fairly firmly worked or this sideways knitting will sag out of shaping and lose its shaping across the back. So it's a caution to us to not choose too soft a yarn: in that respect, Cascade 220 is a great choice because of the wool's good bounce and memory. 
I think that the original garment's Cotton, in a worsted weight, were what lead to these disappointed customers posting their reviews on the site Jessica-Jean located-(worsted weight cotton makes quite a heavy cardi/sweater/jumper):
-------------------------------
Big and Bulky - Not in a Good Way
October 20, 2010
I was so excited to order this cardigan. I thought the sundial shape in the front would be very flattering. The sweater itself was very soft and nicely made but when I put it on, it was so bulky that I just looked thick and chunky. I easily looked at least a size larger - not a desirable thing! I couldn't order a smaller size because there would not have been enough room around the hips. Too bad. Back it went.
--------------------------------
Gorgeous color, lovely design, toooo long
June 9, 2011
For some reason this sweater is unflatteringly long. It looks nothing like the one on the website. Really too bad. Lovely sweater otherwise.
--------------------------------
Definitely Runs Large
April 8, 2011
First I ordered the medium. Not sure why. Maybe it was someone else's review, or a mistake. It was huge. Very long. Covered my butt, and wide too. So I exchanged for a small. Still too big. I kind of like how it covers my butt, but it doesn't flatter my shape. Makes my waist disappear. It's so cute on the model. Hmmm. Maybe the extra small?
---------------------------------


----------



## ginamarie12345

Ditto....that this is not a nice comment to make....

.


mom2grif said:


> Jalsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> unless you're super slim its goin to make you look fat!
> 
> 
> 
> That's not very nice
Click to expand...


----------



## Carolinesol

Can one of you kind ladies tell me what cascade 220 would be in the uk ? Like double knit or chunky ? Don't think we get cascade here. Thanks


----------



## emmatonoose

found his online
'100 % Peruvian Highland Wool (same as Cascade). .... Carodan Farms' worsted weight wool for a substitute sometimes for Cascade 220.' Not sure if you can get that in UK


Carolinesol said:


> Can one of you kind ladies tell me what cascade 220 would be in the uk ? Like double knit or chunky ? Don't think we get cascade here. Thanks


----------



## ginamarie12345

Worsted weight - 4 ply....


Carolinesol said:


> Can one of you kind ladies tell me what cascade 220 would be in the uk ? Like double knit or chunky ? Don't think we get cascade here. Thanks


----------



## Carolinesol

Thank you. Not sure either. I do find wool very scratchy. It was the ply I am not sure about. Thanks again.


----------



## Carolinesol

Thanks for that Ginamaire.


----------



## Carole-Jayne

ginamarie12345 said:


> Worsted weight - 4 ply....
> 
> 
> Carolinesol said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can one of you kind ladies tell me what cascade 220 would be in the uk ? Like double knit or chunky ? Don't think we get cascade here. Thanks
Click to expand...

It's a good idea, when substituting yarn, to check that the gauge is the same on the same size needles for both yarns. Always best to double check! Also many of these US companies deliver to other countries - I'm in Canada and it is cheaper for me to buy in the US and pay shipping than to get yarn from the other side of Canada! Might work for you as this yarn is on sale. Just a thought!
cj


----------



## Carolinesol

Hi Carole Jayne. Just been on google and can get cascade 220 here..... But I am more confused than ever with all the different types.


----------



## ginamarie12345

Maybe this will help you...

are you looking for 100% wool, as that is Cascade 220. Go to the search box above and put in what you are looking for....as in acrylic, then read the notes to see if it is worsted and go from there...



Carolinesol said:


> Hi Carole Jayne. Just been on google and can get cascade 220 here..... But I am more confused than ever with all the different types.


----------



## janwalla

As every one here seems to love this cardigan there is a designer called Carol Sunday you should check out! She designs in a similar style. 
she is also on Ravelry 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tapestry-2
must be one of my favourite designers!!


----------



## Carole-Jayne

Yes, she certainly does have beautiful designs - I have lusted after many <g>
cj


----------



## nicolettab

I'm not sure, but these work remember me some knitted work very particular and not easy,tipical of Bavaria and Austria, the twisted-stitch knitting. 
That's a traditional patterns tipical from the Styrian Enns Valleys( sud-east Austria).
The picture above may be a very simplified twisted stich.
But , I repeat, it's may be only an impression.


----------



## janwalla

Worsted weight yarn in the USA is the equivalent of Aran in the UK. We usually use needle size 5m to 5.5m for Aran and the stitch count suggested 17 sts and 21 rows in 4 inches would be correct. I noticed someone posted that it was 4ply which is more like sport/baby in the USA.

Cant wait to get started! (next on the list after the ABSJ workshop)


----------



## Carolinesol

Hi Janwalla. Thanks for info. So it's like Aran not 4 ply ! It would be quite different. I could get the cascade but I don't like wool I prefer acrilyic. Thanks again.


----------



## janwalla

Carolinesol said:


> Hi Janwalla. Thanks for info. So it's like Aran not 4 ply ! It would be quite different. I could get the cascade but I don't like wool I prefer acrilyic. Thanks again.


Yes big difference for us!! try Kemps wool shop http://kempswoolshop.com/wool_specials.aspx

They always have good deals on and are very reliable eg;, Aran Woolcraft Content: 25% Wool 75% Acrlic
wash and tumble dry 40C 
Look in their clearance section always get a bargain there!! Im lucky I only live 7-8 mile from their shop!! They ship anywhere too!


----------



## AverilC

Carolinesol said:


> Thank you. Not sure either. I do find wool very scratchy. It was the ply I am not sure about. Thanks again.


I did my sleeves in an aran weight to get the correct gauge. I have tho' ordered some of the half price cascade 220 from america. Having done some research on line I decided that even with the shipping costs it still worked out cheaper to buy from Webbs than from the UK. Waiting on the wool now, shouldn't be too long and I can redo the sleeves.


----------



## Sandy Lee

I don't but I love the pattern if you find it will you please share.


----------



## Carolinesol

AverilC Thanks for that. Will look into webbs. Do you think the arran will turn out ok ?!


----------



## Carolinesol

Janwalla Thanks for your input. Think I would prefer arran than wool. You are lucky living near to shop it looks lovely with lots of choice. I am very limited where I live. Thanks again.


----------



## Kissnntell

hi sandy
r u talking re: the cable sweater?
skip back 2 pg 35 & on pg 37 is a minor correction



Sandy Lee said:


> I don't but I love the pattern if you find it will you please share.


----------



## flyssie

Just wondering if anyone in Australia is knitting this beautiful jacket and what sort of yarn to use? What is the equivalent over here if not near a yarn shop, just Spotlight ???
(Not reallly a net shopper  ).
I was going to use cotton or cotton blend, but after some comments on heaviness and sagging of garment - not sure. 
I never wear woollen garments on the coast here.
Hope someone is in the same boat as me
Thanks


----------



## AverilC

Carolinesol said:


> AverilC Thanks for that. Will look into webbs. Do you think the arran will turn out ok ?!


I was very happy with the way the aran knitted up even tho' it was a cheaper yarn. Really wanted the cascade but had decided it was too expensive, then Erica kindly posted that Webbs were doing a half price on discontinued colours.


----------



## peachy51

flyssie said:


> Just wondering if anyone in Australia is knitting this beautiful jacket and what sort of yarn to use? What is the equivalent over here if not near a yarn shop, just Spotlight ???
> (Not reallly a net shopper  ).
> I was going to use cotton or cotton blend, but after some comments on heaviness and sagging of garment - not sure.
> I never wear woollen garments on the coast here.
> Hope someone is in the same boat as me
> Thanks


I'm not over there, but I bought a blend of 75% pima cotton/15% acrylic. I think it will knit up nicely and I'm not too worried about the sagging. We'll see tho


----------



## flyssie

Thank you for your fast reply and info Peachy - wondering if you have done the sleeves yet? or are like me finishing other projects first?
Cheers - Flyssie


----------



## CorvallisKnitter

Erica - please do make sure you charge for the pattern. This is going to take some time to put it together, and your time is valuable.

That being said, please add me to the list and let me know when the pattern is available. It is a beautiful sweater.


----------



## Sandy Lee

Thank You


----------



## poconogal

There is no list you just have to keep following this thread. The pattern for the sleeves has already been listed on Pg 35.



CorvallisKnitter said:


> Erica - please do make sure you charge for the pattern. This is going to take some time to put it together, and your time is valuable.
> 
> That being said, please add me to the list and let me know when the pattern is available. It is a beautiful sweater.


----------



## CorvallisKnitter

Okay - so I finally read through the entire thread (whew!) and have gained a new understanding of what's going on with this pattern. I now know that the sleeve portion on the pattern has been posted to the thread with some corrections and the rest of the beta version of the pattern will be posted once Erica completes the sale of her house and settles in a new one (or vice-verse). I will keep watch on this thread for the rest of the pattern as Erica probably will have no way to get the pattern to those who have individually posted requests for the pattern to be sent to them. 

That being said . . . I can't wait for the next phase of the pattern!


----------



## ElegantDetails

CorvallisKnitter said:


> Okay - so I finally read through the entire thread (whew!) and have gained a new understanding of what's going on with this pattern. I now know that the sleeve portion on the pattern has been posted to the thread with some corrections and the rest of the beta version of the pattern will be posted once Erica completes the sale of her house and settles in a new one (or vice-verse). I will keep watch on this thread for the rest of the pattern as Erica probably will have no way to get the pattern to those who have individually posted requests for the pattern to be sent to them.
> 
> That being said . . . I can't wait for the next phase of the pattern!


It's really nice that you actually took the time to read the entire thread. So many haven't. Part of the appreciation is the entire process from start to finish......it's been amazing to watch unfold. Glad to have you onboard. :lol:


----------



## Althea

Janwalla, thank you for the info re Carol Sunday designs. As much as I love this cardi, in worsted weight (10-ply/Aran weight here and in the UK) it would be far too hot for our Aussie climate. Carol's patterns are in sports weight, and the tapestry design will be much more practical for me - she has some really beautiful patterns for sale on the Ravelry site.


----------



## maryannn

I can't figure this site out. I am on the watch list but have had no notifications since page 47, I think.
Well anyhow, a lot of us have finished the sleeves. 
Maybe with this posting I will be back on the list.
Hope so.
Mary Ann


----------



## cheecat

Erica you are an angel for doing all this work especially with so much going on in your personal life. I am so excited about this project and would love to be added to the list, thank you


----------



## Carole-Jayne

Althea said:


> Janwalla, thank you for the info re Carol Sunday designs. As much as I love this cardi, in worsted weight (10-ply/Aran weight here and in the UK) it would be far too hot for our Aussie climate. Carol's patterns are in sports weight, and the tapestry design will be much more practical for me - she has some really beautiful patterns for sale on the Ravelry site.


One thing you could consider, if you are on the smaller end of the spectrum, would be to do a larger size on smaller needles and with sports weight yarn. You would have to do some math with the change in gauge, but it *can* be done. I have done it successfully in the past, but you would have to *really* like the pattern. Might be worth the try!
cj


----------



## Carole-Jayne

maryannn said:


> I can't figure this site out. I am on the watch list but have had no notifications since page 47, I think.
> Well anyhow, a lot of us have finished the sleeves.
> Maybe with this posting I will be back on the list.
> Hope so.
> Mary Ann


that's funny - the same thing happened to me a while ago. didn't realise I was missing anything until I went back to the site. I don't know what the problem was - but glad you made it back. wouldn't it be awful to miss **The Great Day**?
cj


----------



## Carole-Jayne

ElegantDetails said:


> CorvallisKnitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay - so I finally read through the entire thread (whew!) and have gained a new understanding of what's going on with this pattern. I now know that the sleeve portion on the pattern has been posted to the thread with some corrections and the rest of the beta version of the pattern will be posted once Erica completes the sale of her house and settles in a new one (or vice-verse). I will keep watch on this thread for the rest of the pattern as Erica probably will have no way to get the pattern to those who have individually posted requests for the pattern to be sent to them.
> 
> That being said . . . I can't wait for the next phase of the pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> It's really nice that you actually took the time to read the entire thread. So many haven't. Part of the appreciation is the entire process from start to finish......it's been amazing to watch unfold. Glad to have you onboard. :lol:
Click to expand...

yes, **Welcome Aboard**. it was my daughter's innocent request for me to make this cardi that started this now giant snowball. It's quite amazing isn't it? Josephine just can't wait! I'll be knitting night and day as soon as we get the pattern. Can't wait to see all the different colourways.
cj


----------



## maryannn

CaROLE-JAYNE said:


> maryannn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't figure this site out. I am on the watch list but have had no notifications since page 47, I think.
> Well anyhow, a lot of us have finished the sleeves.
> Maybe with this posting I will be back on the list.
> Hope so.
> Mary Ann
> 
> 
> 
> that's funny - the same thing happened to me a while ago. didn't realise I was missing anything until I went back to the site. I don't know what the problem was - but glad you made it back. wouldn't it be awful to miss **The Great Day**?
> cj
Click to expand...

Heavens yes, that would be terrible!

Mary Ann


----------



## peachy51

flyssie said:


> Thank you for your fast reply and info Peachy - wondering if you have done the sleeves yet? or are like me finishing other projects first?
> Cheers - Flyssie


Flyssie --- I'm in your boat!  Have to finish up some baby items first ... but this sweater is next on my list.

Actually I will be making two of them as I have purchased the cotton blend for me and I have some of the KnitPicks Brava in Dove Heather in my stash that my daughter wants me to use to knit her one too.


----------



## ElegantDetails

Gauge problem......I have discovered I have a question about gauge. My sleeves for Erica's sweater is off 1 st. Mine is 18 not 17 = 4". My fear is that they way too tight as they are now. How much sizing is allowable or doable in the blocking process? Should I just start over or block it to size?? I have never knitted a garment or anthing where sticking to the recommended gauge was so important. Any help from those with much more experience than me will be greatly appreciated! !
Thanks so much.....


----------



## Carolinesol

This is all so exciting. I stil have projects to finish. But Can't wait to get started. Think I will try it in Arran .


----------



## kerio

I am here reading literally every morning with my coffee and I had not seen this post until today!!! I have no clue how it has eluded me since Nov.?? I just read all 54 pages and had so much fun waiting for it all to unfold!! I have to go now, I have sleeves to start!! SOOOO excited about this sweater!! Thanks a zillion Erica


----------



## Carole-Jayne

ElegantDetails said:


> Gauge problem......I have discovered I have a question about gauge. My sleeves for Erica's sweater is off 1 st. Mine is 18 not 17 = 4". My fear is that they way too tight as they are now. How much sizing is allowable or doable in the blocking process? Should I just start over or block it to size?? I have never knitted a garment or anthing where sticking to the recommended gauge was so important. Any help from those with much more experience than me will be greatly appreciated! !
> Thanks so much.....


I'm sure I'm the first of many to try and help you with this one - which is great as different explanations are always beneficial!
So...
You have one fewer stitches in 4". Therefore in, say, 40" you will have 10 sts less than the gauge requires. So at 17sts to the inch you will be ABOUT 1 3/4" smaller.
My first choice would be to:
knit more. I find that people often 'tighten up' when they are concentrating and loosen up when they relax.
If that doesn't do it:
try a needle size LARGER - that will make the sts larger and you should be able to get 18sts with no problem. Only go one size larger as you don't want 'baggy'
If all else fails,
do the math and go with a size larger.

You are quite right - the gauge will be of utmost importance in this garment, so take the time to get comfortable with it.
Hope this else - oh, yes ....relax with a cup 'o tea, that always helps <g>
cj


----------



## hgayle

I marked this as watch, and this is the first "notice" I've gotten since the first few pages.


----------



## gdhavens

hgayle said:


> I marked this as watch, and this is the first "notice" I've gotten since the first few pages.


I had the same problem. I got notices until just after the sleeve pattern was posted, then nothing until I checked it on my own and it was at page 42 or 43. I posted again and have been getting notices again. I hope I still get them when the actual finished pattern is posted so that I don't miss it.


----------



## ElegantDetails

Thanks so much for the help. Everything you say makes alot of sense.
I have stepped upto thenext size needle and I'm getting 18...I need 17. I may just have to step up a size. I'll keep going abit and see.
ote=CaROLE-JAYNE]


ElegantDetails said:


> Gauge problem......I have discovered I have a question about gauge. My sleeves for Erica's sweater is off 1 st. Mine is 18 not 17 = 4". My fear is that they way too tight as they are now. How much sizing is allowable or doable in the blocking process? Should I just start over or block it to size?? I have never knitted a garment or anthing where sticking to the recommended gauge was so important. Any help from those with much more experience than me will be greatly appreciated! !
> Thanks so much.....


I'm sure I'm the first of many to try and help you with this one - which is great as different explanations are always beneficial!
So...
You have one fewer stitches in 4". Therefore in, say, 40" you will have 10 sts less than the gauge requires. So at 17sts to the inch you will be ABOUT 1 3/4" smaller.
My first choice would be to:
knit more. I find that people often 'tighten up' when they are concentrating and loosen up when they relax.
If that doesn't do it:
try a needle size LARGER - that will make the sts larger and you should be able to get 18sts with no problem. Only go one size larger as you don't want 'baggy'
If all else fails,
do the math and go with a size larger.

You are quite right - the gauge will be of utmost importance in this garment, so take the time to get comfortable with it.
Hope this else - oh, yes ....relax with a cup 'o tea, that always helps <g>
cj[/quote]


----------



## Carole-Jayne

That's super - well done. Isn't it lovely when the 'easy fix' works!
cj


----------



## Joy8753

Can't wait, just posting so I can keep getting posts, same problem as others have had with not getting notifications.


----------



## ElegantDetails

I'm not getting any notifications anymore either.......I have to manually go to the top of the page and click on "watched topics" to get to the topic I want to read. Even if I post something? ?????


----------



## Carole-Jayne

As this seems to be perversive, maybe you should bring it to the addition of the Administrator? Hate for you to miss ****The Pattern*** <g>
cj


----------



## mom2grif

FYI for those working on gauge. Take it from me who has really goofed a couple of sweaters up by not blocking my gauge swatch. Do to it whatever you are going to do to the finished sweater then measure for gauge. I knit the Lorna Suzanne cardi ( search it on Ravelry) and the yarn grew considerably when blocked. &#128554;


----------



## ElegantDetails

mom2grif said:


> FYI for those working on gauge. Take it from me who has really goofed a couple of sweaters up by not blocking my gauge swatch. Do to it whatever you are going to do to the finished sweater then measure for gauge. I knit the Lorna Suzanne cardi ( search it on Ravelry) and the yarn grew considerably when blocked. 😪


Great point :thumbup: I still haven't blocked the 2nd attempt. I really need to do that. Is it common for it to grow quite a lot in the blocking?


----------



## mom2grif

I've recently learned that it can, don't know if its a common thing


----------



## elilashley

I am so anxious to make sure that I don't miss the rest of the sweater instructions. Am doing the sleeves and playing with several gauge swatches to find out just which yarn I want to knit the final sweater with.
eli in Amado, AZ


----------



## Needleme

kerio said:


> I am here reading literally every morning with my coffee and I had not seen this post until today!!! I have no clue how it has eluded me since Nov.?? I just read all 54 pages and had so much fun waiting for it all to unfold!! I have to go now, I have sleeves to start!! SOOOO excited about this sweater!! Thanks a zillion Erica


It is fun, isn't it? It will also be a blast as we work through the remainder of this gorgeous sweater. I am sure I will need help along the way!!


----------



## maryannn

I just started the Firesde Sweater. Oh my. Graphs!,,
Of course I will put it aside while I knit the cable sweater from Erica.
Can't wait til we get it.

Mary Ann

www.feltedhandbagsbymaryann.weebly.com


----------



## Joy8753

maryannn said:


> I just started the Firesde Sweater. Oh my. Graphs!,,
> Of course I will put it aside while I knit the cable sweater from Erica.
> Can't wait til we get it.
> 
> Mary Ann
> 
> www.feltedhandbagsbymaryann.weebly.com


Hi, Mary Ann, I posted the fireside sweater last week, perhaps you saw it, I am now on my second one, please feel free to pm me if I can be of any help, I found the pattern to be really easy once my head had 'clicked' into the charts,mother pattern is very predictable once you have started. 
RegardS Joy


----------



## maryannn

Joy8753 said:


> maryannn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just started the Firesde Sweater. Oh my. Graphs!,,
> Of course I will put it aside while I knit the cable sweater from Erica.
> Can't wait til we get it.
> 
> Mary Ann
> 
> www.feltedhandbagsbymaryann.weebly.com
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Mary Ann, I posted the fireside sweater last week, perhaps you saw it, I am now on my second one, please feel free to pm me if I can be of any help, I found the pattern to be really easy once my head had 'clicked' into the charts,mother pattern is very predictable once you have started.
> RegardS Joy
Click to expand...

I will do that. My head has not clicked yet. I wrote out the first row and I think that will help. I absolutely love your sweater.
I saw on the Internet somewhere that the sweater that Cameron wore was cashmere and cost $995. Yours looks as beautiful to me.
Mary Ann


----------



## Joy8753

maryannn said:


> Joy8753 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maryannn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just started the Firesde Sweater. Oh my. Graphs!,,
> Of course I will put it aside while I knit the cable sweater from Erica.
> Can't wait til we get it.
> 
> Mary Ann
> 
> www.feltedhandbagsbymaryann.weebly.com
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Mary Ann, I posted the fireside sweater last week, perhaps you saw it, I am now on my second one, please feel free to pm me if I can be of any help, I found the pattern to be really easy once my head had 'clicked' into the charts,mother pattern is very predictable once you have started.
> RegardS Joy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will do that. My head has not clicked yet. I wrote out the first row and I think that will help. I absolutely love your sweater.
> I saw on the Internet somewhere that the sweater that Cameron wore was cashmere and cost $995. Yours looks as beautiful to me.
> Mary Ann
Click to expand...

I found that putting stitch markers either side of the two cable blocks really helped to keep them within their bounds and kept notes of rows


----------



## Joy8753

Joy8753 said:


> maryannn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joy8753 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maryannn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just started the Firesde Sweater. Oh my. Graphs!,,
> Of course I will put it aside while I knit the cable sweater from Erica.
> Can't wait til we get it.
> 
> Mary Ann
> 
> www.feltedhandbagsbymaryann.weebly.com
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Mary Ann, I posted the fireside sweater last week, perhaps you saw it, I am now on my second one, please feel free to pm me if I can be of any help, I found the pattern to be really easy once my head had 'clicked' into the charts,mother pattern is very predictable once you have started.
> RegardS Joy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will do that. My head has not clicked yet. I wrote out the first row and I think that will help. I absolutely love your sweater.
> I saw on the Internet somewhere that the sweater that Cameron wore was cashmere and cost $995. Yours looks as beautiful to me.
> Mary Ann
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found that putting stitch markers either side of the two cable blocks really helped to keep them within their bounds and kept notes of rows
Click to expand...

Btw Mary Ann, if you look at my original posting of the sweater I have added more pictures in answer to another query.
Cheers Joy


----------



## maryannn

Joy8753 said:


> maryannn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joy8753 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maryannn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just started the Firesde Sweater. Oh my. Graphs!,,
> Of course I will put it aside while I knit the cable sweater from Erica.
> Can't wait til we get it.
> 
> Mary Ann
> 
> www.feltedhandbagsbymaryann.weebly.com
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Mary Ann, I posted the fireside sweater last week, perhaps you saw it, I am now on my second one, please feel free to pm me if I can be of any help, I found the pattern to be really easy once my head had 'clicked' into the
> 
> charts,mother pattern is very predictable once you have started.
> RegardS Joy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will do that. My head has not clicked yet. I wrote out the first row and I think that will help. I absolutely love your sweater.
> I saw on the Internet somewhere that the sweater that Cameron wore was cashmere and cost $995. Yours looks as beautiful to me.
> Mary Ann
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found that putting stitch markers either side of the two cable blocks really helped to keep them within their bounds and kept notes of rows
Click to expand...

Sounds like a great idea. I can use the help. 
Mary Ann


----------



## maryannn

maryannn said:


> Joy8753 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maryannn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joy8753 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maryannn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just started the Firesde Sweater. Oh my. Graphs!,,
> Of course I will put it aside while I knit the cable sweater from Erica.
> Can't wait til we get it.
> 
> Mary Ann
> 
> www.feltedhandbagsbymaryann.weebly.com
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Mary Ann, I posted the fireside sweater last week, perhaps you saw it, I am now on my second one, please feel free to pm me if I can be of any help, I found the pattern to be really easy once my head had 'clicked' into the
> 
> charts,mother pattern is very predictable once you have started.
> RegardS Joy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will do that. My head has not clicked yet. I wrote out the first row and I think that will help. I absolutely love your sweater.
> I saw on the Internet somewhere that the sweater that Cameron wore was cashmere and cost $995. Yours looks as beautiful to me.
> Mary Ann
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found that putting stitch markers either side of the two cable blocks really helped to keep them within their bounds and kept notes of rows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a great idea. I can use the help.
> Mary Ann
Click to expand...

I will reread it again.
Thanks, Mary Ann


----------



## sunnybutterfly

janwalla said:


> As every one here seems to love this cardigan there is a designer called Carol Sunday you should check out! She designs in a similar style.
> she is also on Ravelry
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tapestry-2
> must be one of my favourite designers!!


Thank you for that, they are lovely designs. I will be browing through them carefully.


----------



## Joy8753

sunnybutterfly said:


> janwalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> As every one here seems to love this cardigan there is a designer called Carol Sunday you should check out! She designs in a similar style.
> she is also on Ravelry
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tapestry-2
> must be one of my favourite designers!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for that, they are lovely designs. I will be browing through them carefully.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the recommendation, lovely patterns, a very talented designer, will certainly be buying some of those!


----------



## CindyV

I agree! Beautiful designs.


----------



## maryannn

Not much activity here.
Mary Ann


----------



## Carolinesol

Think we are all just waiting.


----------



## Carole-Jayne

maryannn said:


> Not much activity here.
> Mary Ann


You are right!!! I was just about to get in and see if I'd been left hanging again. The anticipation is killing! We get it soon, I'm sure. Bless her, she's doing her best!
All The Best
Carole-Jayne


----------



## debbieh63

I just joined and have been reading all the post on this lovely sweater! I am a beginner and always look for a challenge, this one will definitely be that. Patiently waiting :lol:


----------



## Carole-Jayne

WELCOME, happy you have joined us. Me? *I'm* waiting *impatiently* - kidding, but I am ready to drop everything the moment the pattern is released!
Carole-Jayne (I'm the one who started this with a request from my daughter to knit her that now-beloved cardigan!)


----------



## debbieh63

Yes, you're the one that got me hooked :lol:


----------



## Carole-Jayne

LOL - I'll tell her, she'll get a charge out of that!
Carole-Jayne


----------



## janwalla

i was sure i had enough aran weight yarn in my stash but cant find it so Oh dear!!! will have to buy more (hee hee)


----------



## Carole-Jayne

janwalla said:


> i was sure i had enough aran weight yarn in my stash but cant find it so Oh dear!!! will have to buy more (hee hee)


Great excuse! I'll come help you <g>
cj


----------



## janwalla

CaROLE-JAYNE said:


> janwalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> i was sure i had enough aran weight yarn in my stash but cant find it so Oh dear!!! will have to buy more (hee hee)
> 
> 
> 
> Great excuse! I'll come help you <g>
> cj
Click to expand...

You are very welcome! I cant decide if I want a cotton mix, being thinking about half cotton, half something else. I dont want to risk it sagging as I have too much of a saggy bum anyway!! I have loads of yarn but the majority is DK, which is a bit slimmer than cascade, plus i always have a problem with my tension, I always get way too many per inch than required! Tension theses days like the drape factor, and I like a firmish fabric! oh dilema dilema!!!


----------



## YoMaMi

Knit Picks 'Wool of the Andes' is $2.49/50g. And lots of nice colors. Free shipping if you order over $50., but only about $5. for under 50.
It's also 220 yds per 100g.


----------



## maryannn

Just checking in to see if I have missed anything.
MA


----------



## Carole-Jayne

maryannn said:


> Just checking in to see if I have missed anything.
> MA


No, just 'sharpening' my knitting needles in anticipation <g>
Carole-Jayne


----------



## msdotsy1

Okay just checking...hmm!


----------



## peachy51

msdotsy1 said:


> Okay just checking...hmm!


LOL ... we're all just patiently waiting while knitting on other stuff


----------



## gdhavens

I am so afraid I will not get notified when it is posted and miss the pattern.


----------



## RiverSong

I know, I check everyday to make sure I don't miss it


----------



## janwalla

Ive got this bookmarked so when ever im on I look to see if there is any developments. Every time someone posts, i am getting an email and as long as i open it i get notification. However if you delete without opening any of them it acts as an "unwatch" and stops any more for that topic. 
If Erica's house has sold she will be very busy packing etc! I hope she doesn't feel too pressured! Meanwhile I am busy doing some of the workshops here on KP while waiting. There are quite a lot of really good ones, Toe up socks, top down socks, Elizabeth Zimmermans suprise jacket, to mention just the ones i am doing now!! lol

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html


----------



## Kissnntell

dont worry hon, u'll hear us all squealing @the top of our lungs & will know -- NOW IS THE TIME!!
lolol



gdhavens said:


> I am so afraid I will not get notified when it is posted and miss the pattern.


----------



## maryannn

I am wearing out my iPad because of checking.
Mary Ann

www.feltedhandbagsbymaryann.weebly.com


----------



## Carole-Jayne

maryannn said:


> I am wearing out my iPad because of checking.
> Mary Ann
> 
> Oh I know how you feel!!! Every time some one posts 'anything' I get a message and drop everything to go and check! I feel as if I'm hanging by my finger tips onto the roof edge of a building, just 'hanging out' waiting -LOL!


----------



## mom2grif

CaROLE-JAYNE said:


> maryannn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am wearing out my iPad because of checking.
> Mary Ann
> 
> Oh I know how you feel!!! Every time some one posts 'anything' I get a message and drop everything to go and check! I feel as if I'm hanging by my finger tips onto the roof edge of a building, just 'hanging out' waiting -LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Same here! The anticipation is killing me! This is a true lesson in patience!
Click to expand...


----------



## mom2grif

Erica, can we come help you pack? ;-)


----------



## Carole-Jayne

mom2grif said:


> Erica, can we come help you pack? ;-)


That is HILARIOUS - you've made day LOL


----------



## castel

I have been away visiting my sister and had no internet. Was so worried I had missed the pattern. I just can't wait to knit it,now my sister and sister.in law want me to knit it for them. It's a good job I love to knit. Well it's better than doing the ironing.


----------



## Carole-Jayne

castel said:


> I have been away visiting my sister and had no internet. Was so worried I had missed the pattern. I just can't wait to knit it,now my sister and sister.in law want me to knit it for them. It's a good job I love to knit. Well it's better than doing the ironing.


ANYTHING is better than doing the ironing!!!!!!! WELCOME BACK - ENJOY THE ANTICIPATION!
CJ


----------



## cr8images

I am very excited about the pattern...but also glad it is not ready yet because I am not ready yet. I have other projects, not only knitting that I have to finish. Just image if the pattern was ready and you aren't...LOL


----------



## mom2grif

cr8images said:


> I am very excited about the pattern...but also glad it is not ready yet because I am not ready yet. I have other projects, not only knitting that I have to finish. Just image if the pattern was ready and you aren't...LOL


Speak for yourself! Oh yeah, you did! :roll:


----------



## dawn b

I have forgotten what pattern we are talking about.


----------



## 48barb

dawn b! you MUST be joking!! It's Erica's pattern that she is creating from a photo. The sideways knit in radiating purl and plain stitch. 


dawn b said:


> I have forgotten what pattern we are talking about.


----------



## peachy51

dawn b said:


> I have forgotten what pattern we are talking about.


The picture is the first post in this thread :mrgreen:


----------



## Ada2

FOTO


----------



## Needleme

Ooh,pretty! I am so excited I began a second set of sleeves in a different color!


----------



## Kissnntell

OOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! :-D


----------



## Carolinesol

That's a lovely colour. Is that the fronts? Have I missed the pattern for this ?


----------



## peachy51

Carolinesol said:


> That's a lovely colour. Is that the fronts? Have I missed the pattern for this ?


It is pretty. I'm thinking she must be a tester for Erica. :?

I'm confused tho because the prototype that Erica posted on page 29 showed no side seams ... seamless around. :?


----------



## Carolinesol

Phew....... Thought I had missed it. Looks nice in the red. I have yet to buy my yarn as cant decide on colour!
Maybe it was a bit to complicated in one piece around.. I don't think I could write a pattern.


----------



## peachy51

Carolinesol said:


> Phew....... Thought I had missed it. Looks nice in the red. I have yet to buy my yarn as cant decide on colour!
> Maybe it was a bit to complicated in one piece around.. I don't think I could write a pattern.


LOL ... I KNOW I couldn't. See the pic Erica posted on page 29.


----------



## Carolinesol

Yes I see what you mean. But think it would be easier to to do back separate ? But hey what do I know. I think Erica is so clever.
Where a outs do you live? I love this site, talking to people all over the world. It's great .....


----------



## peachy51

Carolinesol said:


> Yes I see what you mean. But think it would be easier to to do back separate ? But hey what do I know. I think Erica is so clever.
> Where a outs do you live? I love this site, talking to people all over the world. It's great .....


I was excited when I saw it because I like the way the cables go around to the back (and I hate seaming if i don't have to)

I agree with you about meeting everyone. I'm in the U.S. ... Texas.


----------



## Carolinesol

Ooops sorry left the b out.

I am looking forward to making it. I have not made myself anything for years as always to busy knitting for grandchildren and friends, they all seem to be having babies !


----------



## Joy8753

Wouldn't it be fun if we all agreed to wear it on the same day to see if we could spot any other KPers, or post pics of wearing it in unusual places?


----------



## Carolinesol

Yes. That would be great. I think I need to decide on my colour and start on the sleeves as everyone else will be finished before me !


----------



## Joy8753

I haven't started yet either! Maybe have to be a 2014 event.


----------



## Carolinesol

I see you are from UK. Are you going to use Aran type yarn? I think that is what has been said is the same as worsted weight! I have a shop on the Island that I go to and they have 400 grm balls. I think that is the way I will go. I still don't know which colour though !!!!!


----------



## Joy8753

Carolinesol said:


> I see you are from UK. Are you going to use Aran type yarn? I think that is what has been said is the same as worsted weight! I have a shop on the Island that I go to and they have 400 grm balls. I think that is the way I will go. I still don't know which colour though !!!!!


Yes I think Aran is the way to go in Uk speak. I have just completed one fireside sweater and about half way up number two sleeve on the second ( see previous picture postings) so after some baby knitting for my niece and a couple of summer tops I am ready. Btw if that is the Hayfield Aran 20%wool I have just that in the past and it is lovely.


----------



## Carolinesol

You are going to be busy !
Yes I think that might be the one. I don't like all wool, so the mixture is good for me.
I am just making a couple of cardigans for one of my granddaughters then might start sleeves ...... If nothing else comes along to do first. Have a good Sunday .
Just looked at your fireside sweater, it's lovely, well done.


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma

castel said:


> I have been away visiting my sister and had no internet. Was so worried I had missed the pattern. I just can't wait to knit it,now my sister and sister.in law want me to knit it for them. It's a good job I love to knit. Well it's better than doing the ironing.


LOL....Your sister & sister in law do the ironing for you in exchange. Good exchange in my books.


----------



## spendy3

'sorry I don't recognize it, but I do love it....I hope you find it....


----------



## Kissnntell

back up to page 37 (?) & u'll find the sleeve pattern
she's making the pattern for us from that pic
awesome, huh?
as soon as she gets her house sold, she'll have time 2 finish up getting the rest of the pattern to us



spendy3 said:


> 'sorry I don't recognize it, but I do love it....I hope you find it....


----------



## AverilC

Yippee, my cascade 220 that Erica told us about as being half price at WEBS has finally arrived. Lovely colour called Fennel. Just have to get it all wound into balls now. Need to push my husband, he is in the middle of making me a shaker style swift. Then can get the sleeves knitted. I had already knitted the sleeves in an Aran weight yarn in a lovely ginger colour, so may well make 2 of them.


----------



## Carole-Jayne

Great - good for you ...two's always better than one!!!!

happly clicking
cj


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma

AverilC said:


> Yippee, my cascade 220 that Erica told us about as being half price at WEBS has finally arrived. Lovely colour called Fennel. Just have to get it all wound into balls now. Need to push my husband, he is in the middle of making me a shaker style swift. Then can get the sleeves knitted. I had already knitted the sleeves in an Aran weight yarn in a lovely ginger colour, so may well make 2 of them.


Cool, I got fennel too from Webs 1/2 off. Guess I should do my sleeves. Anyway we could look like twins when the cardi is done. :thumbup:


----------



## Gram9

Just checking in and after reading posts I missed it looks like we are still waiting. I hope the sale of Erica's house and the move are going smoothly for her!


----------



## maryannn

Ada2 said:


> FOTO


The red sweater is beautiful, Ada.

Did you knit and crochet all those wonderful items on your website? You are a very talented lady.

We can't wait til Erica releases the cable sweater pattern.

Mary Ann


----------



## mom2grif

Here's a picture of this sweater on Ada's photo site.

https://picasaweb.google.com/100423251002105837923/MojePraceMyWorks#5848632533939220242


----------



## janwalla

Thought I had missed it!! I saw the one posted by ADA is she using a pattern or has she created the pattern, I know Erica's goes all the way around back and the cables get smaller towards the front (more slimming i hope) and much preferred that way. Ada has done a real good job on hers! I don't think I could just go ahead and knit like that! 
My wool came yesterday too Ive gone for a Off white ready for summer (If we get any) its not a 100% wool like the casacade though, Its 25% wool and 75% acrylic,I thought Id make it in first in a mix to see how it knit up before going to the expense of pure wool. I didnt fancy the hand washing for something for me it would be too big to do comfortably. This way hubby can bung it in the washer and dryer!!


----------



## mom2grif

Ada2 has only 2 posts. The picture and a welcome. Nothing else. Maybe she's been lurking? She's from Poland so perhaps she doesn't know English to be able to post.


----------



## janwalla

Either way she is very talented, her cardi is lovely! Ive only ever done little jumpers for my granddaughter using EZ principals and measurements. One of these days I'm going to do a "my" size jumper! I am always knitting for grand kids and daughters, never get a chance to knit for me! 
Having said that I am making an ASJ with others in one of the workshops on here, as well as a pair of lacy socks(also a workshop)!


----------



## aiszka4

maryannn said:


> We can't wait til Erica releases the cable sweater pattern.
> Mary Ann


Ada released this pattern a month ago and knitters form Poland are knitting or have already finished the sweater. Ask her for the pattern.

P.S. I'm not fluent in English, forgive me mistakes I've made.


----------



## Carolinesol

Is this pattern for sale somewhere ? Is this 'The One '


----------



## peachy51

Carolinesol said:


> Is this pattern for sale somewhere ? Is this 'The One '


It's not "The One" that Erica is creating. I plan to wait for Erica's pattern.


----------



## mom2grif

aiszka4 said:


> maryannn said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can't wait til Erica releases the cable sweater pattern.
> Mary Ann
> 
> 
> 
> Ada released this pattern a month ago and knitters form Poland are knitting or have already finished the sweater. Ask her for the pattern.
> 
> P.S. I'm not fluent in English, forgive me mistakes I've made.
Click to expand...

There is nothing to forgive!!! Even those of us with English as our first language don't always get everything right!!


----------



## Carole-Jayne

Carolinesol said:


> Is this pattern for sale somewhere ? Is this 'The One '


This is the cardigan shown right at the first post - my daughter started this by asking if I could make it for her. Erica is a professional pattern maker and is delayed a bit by the sale of her house. She is making the pattern - initially for us but doubtless to the general public soon after. But it should be soon. Keep watching - you wouldn't want to miss it - LOL
cj


----------



## janwalla

Aiszka4 your English is very good no way could I speak Polish!! I always admire people who can speak languages! 

Is Ada a friend of yours? If so you can tell her I think she is very talented!!


----------



## janwalla

CaROLE-JAYNE said:


> Carolinesol said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this pattern for sale somewhere ? Is this 'The One '
> 
> 
> 
> This is the cardigan shown right at the first post - my daughter started this by asking if I could make it for her. Erica is a professional pattern maker and is delayed a bit by the sale of her house. She is making the pattern - initially for us but doubtless to the general public soon after. But it should be soon. Keep watching - you wouldn't want to miss it - LOL
> cj
Click to expand...

I think she was referring to ADA's post of the cardigan she has designed that is exactly like the one your daughter found! I hope all is well with Erica, getting more excited as the time goes on!!


----------



## Carolinesol

Hi Janwalla
Yes I was as I was not sure if it was Ericas pattern, it's very similar , I get confused easily .its very nice.... I am thinking of using red now !


----------



## Carole-Jayne

Carolinesol said:


> Hi Janwalla
> Yes I was as I was not sure if it was Ericas pattern, it's very similar , I get confused easily .its very nice.... I am thinking of using red now !


You'll have to do more than one!!! - problem solved LOL
cj


----------



## Carolinesol

I have not made myself anything for ages ! Grandchildrens things are so quick to do. I am looking forward to making it.


----------



## mom2grif

I'm pretty sure I've chosen my yarn. It wasn't planned for this when I purchased it crazy cheap from DBNY. Here's a pic of the first few inches of the sleeve. I thought for sure I wanted a solid for this sweater, but I'm hooked on this! It's Olympic by Artful Yarns. Viscose, cotton and acrylic.


----------



## Needleme

Pretty! I had always considered a solid, too, but am excited to see how yours comes out! Knit on, sister!!


----------



## CindyV

That is gorgeous yarn! I can't wait to see how yours turns out!


----------



## CindyV

janwalla said:


> Aiszka4 your English is very good no way could I speak Polish!! I always admire people who can speak languages!
> 
> Is Ada a friend of yours? If so you can tell her I think she is very talented!!


I so totally agree. I went to her website and was amazed at all the beautiful things she has posted. There are a few that I would really like the patterns to. I wonder if she sells them (the patterns) and if they are or could be in English. Does anyone know?


----------



## Joy8753

CindyV said:


> janwalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aiszka4 your English is very good no way could I speak Polish!! I always admire people who can speak languages!
> 
> Is Ada a friend of yours? If so you can tell her I think she is very talented!!
> 
> 
> 
> I so totally agree. I went to her website and was amazed at all the beautiful things she has posted. There are a few that I would really like the patterns to. I wonder if she sells them (the patterns) and if they are or could be in English. Does anyone know?
Click to expand...

I have a neighbour with a Polish DIL, going to get the cable pattern translated, Ada did send me a copy because I can get a translation. I'll see how it goes and keep you all posted.


----------



## Carolinesol

Thanks for that Joy.


----------



## Earlene H

I love all the excitement about this sweater pattern... I have my sleeves done and waiting.... I am using Red Heart LOVE in grape jelly... I am allergic to wool. It will be so interesting to see all the different colors of this sweater...


----------



## janwalla

That would be lovely Joy, Could always practice the diminishing cables using ADa's pattern while waiting for Erica's. 
I love the idea of the cables all around. It makes it that bit more special.


----------



## sewlee

mom2grif said:


> I'm pretty sure I've chosen my yarn. It wasn't planned for this when I purchased it crazy cheap from DBNY. Here's a pic of the first few inches of the sleeve. I thought for sure I wanted a solid for this sweater, but I'm hooked on this! It's Olympic by Artful Yarns. Viscose, cotton and acrylic.


Love your colors.


----------



## maryannn

I wish now that I had purchased red yarn. I love red. I purchased turquoise instead. Oh well.

Mary Ann


----------



## CarolZ

Has anyone received Ada's pattern for the red sweater? I pm'd her but haven't heard back yet. If so, is it available to share with us? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Carole-Jayne

maryannn said:


> I wish now that I had purchased red yarn. I love red. I purchased turquoise instead. Oh well.
> 
> Mary Ann


Do two, do two, do two, do two <g>
cj


----------



## maryannn

CaROLE-JAYNE said:


> maryannn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish now that I had purchased red yarn. I love red. I purchased turquoise instead. Oh well.
> 
> Mary Ann
> 
> 
> 
> Do two, do two, do two, do two <g>
> cj
Click to expand...

Maybe I will knit two!!!
MA


----------



## Carole-Jayne

maryannn said:


> CaROLE-JAYNE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maryannn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish now that I had purchased red yarn. I love red. I purchased turquoise instead. Oh well.
> 
> Mary Ann
> 
> 
> 
> Do two, do two, do two, do two <g>
> cj
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe I will knit two!!!
> MA
Click to expand...

You go girl!!!!!!!!
cj


----------



## Needleme

maryannn said:


> CaROLE-JAYNE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maryannn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish now that I had purchased red yarn. I love red. I purchased turquoise instead. Oh well.
> 
> Mary Ann
> 
> 
> 
> Do two, do two, do two, do two <g>
> cj
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe I will knit two!!!
> MA
Click to expand...

That's what I'm doing! I have a nice taupe and a cranberry color.
Keeping busy with sleeves and finishing off WIPs.


----------



## Cannwest

Wow I really like that pattern. Count me in. I'll search also.


----------



## CorvallisKnitter

Hi Ada,
Please could you tell me where to find the pattern to your lovely sweater in the picture? It's not even finished yet, and it still looks beautiful!

Thanks!


----------



## aiszka4

We are working on the good quality of the chart and translation. 
Be patient


----------



## Joy8753

aiszka4 said:


> We are working on the good quality of the chart and translation.
> Be patient


Thank you and please thank Ada for the information she has already sent to me. I am looking forward to the complete instructions.
Joy


----------



## Joy8753

Dziekuje za Twoja pomoc , synowa kolezanki pomaga mi w tlumaczeniu . Bylabym bardo wdzieczna jesli wyslalabys mi schemat jeszcze raz jesli sie uda zrobic wyrazniej w innym programie , zdjecie niestety nie jest wyrazne .Bardzo lubie Twoja prace gratuluje talentu . Pozdrawiam serdecznie Joy


----------



## peachy51

Just a note here.

I think Ada has done a fine job with her sweater, but I'm wondering if we should ask Admin to split this thread so that the thread isn't muddled and confusing with discussions going on about both patterns?

Just a thought :?


----------



## Edel

I agree with you,we owe it to Erica she worked so hard for all of us to get this Pattern


----------



## peachy51

Edel said:


> I agree with you,we owe it to Erica she worked so hard for all of us to get this Pattern


I sent a message to Admin and we'll see what they say


----------



## mom2grif

peachy51 said:


> Just a note here.
> 
> I think Ada has done a fine job with her sweater, but I'm wondering if we should ask Admin to split this thread so that the thread isn't muddled and confusing with discussions going on about both patterns?
> 
> Just a thought :?


Good idea! :thumbup:


----------



## mom2grif

I'm waiting for Erica's pattern. And quite frankly would rather pay her for it. This is a seriously complicated pattern and she's put a lot of work into it.


----------



## janwalla

CorvallisKnitter said:


> Hi Ada,
> Please could you tell me where to find the pattern to your lovely sweater in the picture? It's not even finished yet, and it still looks beautiful!
> 
> Thanks!


Ada models the finished cardigan on her website a few pages back someone posted the link.

I agree Erica's should have her own thread! I hope Admin can sort it.
Failing that It could be done as a workshop if Erica can be bothered to be a teacher? I know she is so busy with house etc. Wish I could help Its a nightmare selling/buying/packing/unpacking houses, my heart goes out to her!


----------



## peachy51

mom2grif said:


> I'm waiting for Erica's pattern. And quite frankly would rather pay her for it. This is a seriously complicated pattern and she's put a lot of work into it.


I'm waiting for Erica's too. It is so incredibly sweet and gracious of her to do this for us ... especially with all that's going on in her life right now. :mrgreen:


----------



## janwalla

mom2grif said:


> I'm waiting for Erica's pattern. And quite frankly would rather pay her for it. This is a seriously complicated pattern and she's put a lot of work into it.


Ditto !!


----------



## Edel

Ada's model is also very beautiful but I feel it is the right thing to do moraly if you know what I mean.


----------



## Needleme

mom2grif said:


> I'm waiting for Erica's pattern. And quite frankly would rather pay her for it. This is a seriously complicated pattern and she's put a lot of work into it.


I agree!! :thumbup:


----------



## AverilC

peachy51 said:


> Just a note here.
> 
> I think Ada has done a fine job with her sweater, but I'm wondering if we should ask Admin to split this thread so that the thread isn't muddled and confusing with discussions going on about both patterns?
> 
> Just a thought :?


Exactly what was going through my mind. Erica has been so kind to us all and it would be a shame for her pattern to be overtaken with Ada's - nice as it is, I really do think that we have all given Erica such encouragement we shouldn't get side tracked.


----------



## janwalla

Has any one heard from Erica is she ok? I would hate for her to think we are pressuring her. I dont care if it doesn't get finished for months I have a lot of WIP but I am genuinely wondering if all is well. It can be so stressful moving!


----------



## gdhavens

I, too, will wait for Erica's version of the pattern. She has been so good about offering to do this for us, plus giving us the sleeve pattern and answering any questions we have. I hope all is well with her.


----------



## kerio

gdhavens said:


> I, too, will wait for Erica's version of the pattern. She has been so good about offering to do this for us, plus giving us the sleeve pattern and answering any questions we have. I hope all is well with her.


Ditto!!


----------



## Jolek

I want to emphasize that Ada did not come here and not imposed on us by their scheme. She just showed that she did this project yet. Ada is a very capable person, and we should appreciate it.


----------



## Edel

Jolek said:


> I want to emphasize that Ada did not come here and not imposed on us by their scheme. She just showed that she did this project yet. Ada is a very capable person, and we should appreciate it.


Yes that's true,she never said a word.I looked up all here beautiful work she has done that showes that Ada is a very capable person.I am sorry if I offended her in any way it was not my intention.


----------



## janwalla

We do not mean to disrespect Ada. I think all that is meant as it is getting too confusing for many people as we now have 2 different cardigans on this thread. 
I agree that Ada is a very talented lady and she must have worked hard to make that without a pattern. She has some lovely knitwear on her site. We all would love to make it but as it is in Polish we wouldn't understand it. 
That is why we are waiting for Erica to release the pattern she has created, it is a little different and in English. A lot of us have already knitted the sleeves and are waiting patiently for the rest to be released..

I think it is so amazing that we are talking to people from all over the world on this site, Welcome!


----------



## Joy8753

Jolek said:


> I want to emphasize that Ada did not come here and not imposed on us by their scheme. She just showed that she did this project yet. Ada is a very capable person, and we should appreciate it.


Yes she is a beautiful talented knitter. I got a friend of mine to reply to her in Polish, thanking her for sending me part of the chart. I am looking forward to both versions of this sweater, from Erica who is also very talented, we seem to be overflowing with talent on this site, we are very lucky.
Best wishes to all knitters in the world wherever you are, we are one great community.
Joyxxxx


----------



## janwalla

Just to confuse people even more! I so wish i could knit this one, My daughter loves it it was posted here on KP a while ago a character out of "Once upon a time" wore it in cream I love it !
here is the link

http://surface-to-air.lexception.com/en/woman/ready-to-wear/sweater-cardigan/1127403851-06BL-Chunky-Ginger-Jumper-Iced-Blue/?ref=cs


----------



## mom2grif

janwalla said:


> We do not mean to disrespect Ada. I think all that is meant as it is getting too confusing for many people as we now have 2 different cardigans on this thread.
> I agree that Ada is a very talented lady and she must have worked hard to make that without a pattern. She has some lovely knitwear on her site. We all would love to make it but as it is in Polish we wouldn't understand it.
> That is why we are waiting for Erica to release the pattern she has created, it is a little different and in English. A lot of us have already knitted the sleeves and are waiting patiently for the rest to be released..
> 
> I think it is so amazing that we are talking to people from all over the world on this site, Welcome!


Agreed!!!!


----------



## Carole-Jayne

janwalla said:


> Just to confuse people even more! I so wish i could knit this one, My daughter loves it it was posted here on KP a while ago a character out of "Once upon a time" wore it in cream I love it !
> here is the link
> 
> http://surface-to-air.lexception.com/en/woman/ready-to-wear/sweater-cardigan/1127403851-06BL-Chunky-Ginger-Jumper-Iced-Blue/?ref=cs


I 'quite' like it - but I have concerns in the parts where one group of lines is decreased into the others, going the other way. I would seem that these areas would bulge or pucker - what do you think? Even the photo seems to show some shadowing in those ares. Could be wrong though.
cj


----------



## peachy51

Jolek said:


> I want to emphasize that Ada did not come here and not imposed on us by their scheme. She just showed that she did this project yet. Ada is a very capable person, and we should appreciate it.


And I didn't see anything in my post or anyone elses that was critical of Ada. She is quite talented as evidenced by her site and the photos of her work.

My concern had to do with the fact that people were requesting Ada's pattern and the confusion it would cause if that pattern were posted here on a thread where we already have part of another pattern posted and foresee the remainder of it to be posted in the future.

There clearly needs to be separation regarding the two patterns and I expressed that to Admin. So far, no response from them tho.


----------



## Safeya

I have removed my post


----------



## gdhavens

I did check out Ada's site and was amazed at her abilities in several creative areas. Her work is BEAUTIFUL! If I offended anyone in any way, I am truly sorry.


----------



## CarolZ

CarolZ said:


> Has anyone received Ada's pattern for the red sweater? I pm'd her but haven't heard back yet. If so, is it available to share with us? Thanks in advance!


I hope I didn't offend anyone by requesting Ada's pattern. I too am waiting for Erica and am in awe of both ladies that they can develope a pattern just from a photo. I agree that it might be a good idea to separate the two so we don't get confused with the progress of them completing the pattern. Hope all is going well with Erica and her move! Can't wait for the pattern as I too have the sleeves done!!!!


----------



## Carole-Jayne

I wonder just how many sets of sleeves for Erica's pattern there are in the world today. I have a mental picture of pairs of sleeves gleefully dancing in anticipation!


----------



## Joy8753

CaROLE-JAYNE said:


> I wonder just how many sets of sleeves for Erica's pattern there are in the world today. I have a mental picture of pairs of sleeves gleefully dancing in anticipation!


Lol, none here yet i'm afraid, nothing in my stash and trying to use it to move house, but.............


----------



## Carole-Jayne

Joy8753 said:


> CaROLE-JAYNE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder just how many sets of sleeves for Erica's pattern there are in the world today. I have a mental picture of pairs of sleeves gleefully dancing in anticipation!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, none here yet i'm afraid, nothing in my stash and trying to use it to move house, but.............
Click to expand...

I'm moving too - either next week or the week after. I'm used to living in chaos, but this is unreal. The next person who says "Why don't you sort out all this yarn and all this fabric" will be taking a dip in the harbour!
I have to tell you my friend - you need a bigger stash - now "Go shop" <g>


----------



## lulu11

what color is everone useing my selves are do my color is camel with a little of silver in it


----------



## lulu11

what color is everyone using my selves are done my color is camel with a little of silver in it


----------



## Carolinesol

We are so lucky to have such talented people on here who like to show their work. I am amazed as I need to follow a pattern !


----------



## ginamarie12345

I think I am going to do cream...


----------



## peachy51

The color on my yarn label says "Creme Brulee," but I call it soft maize :mrgreen:


----------



## barbara_1

Polish girls sweater "ZAMIA"
Thank ADA


----------



## castel

I agree I thought I was cleverish because I alter patterns from adult to children's and visa versa but to make something from a photo is.unbelievable oh I wish I was that talented


----------



## Carolinesol

Still can't decide... Think mine might be red ?


----------



## Joy8753

barbara_1 said:


> Polish girls sweater "ZAMIA"
> Thank ADA


Brilliant!


----------



## Carolinesol

Lovely work


----------



## Grazia

Welcome
I also do this sweater in the picture. Currently it looks like this:


----------



## Joy8753

Lovely work


----------



## Carolinesol

Well done. Looks nice in red. I do think that is the colour I will choose. When we get the pattern. Thanks for letting us see it.


----------



## barbara_1

colleagues sweater


----------



## Jolek

Friends from Poland are very talented I see.


----------



## ginamarie12345

It looks really nice with a skirt... 



barbara_1 said:


> colleagues sweater


----------



## 48barb

Absolutely! 
b


Edel said:


> Ada's model is also very beautiful but I feel it is the right thing to do moraly if you know what I mean.


----------



## Joy8753

janwalla said:


> Just to confuse people even more! I so wish i could knit this one, My daughter loves it it was posted here on KP a while ago a character out of "Once upon a time" wore it in cream I love it !
> here is the link
> 
> http://surface-to-air.lexception.com/en/woman/ready-to-wear/sweater-cardigan/1127403851-06BL-Chunky-Ginger-Jumper-Iced-Blue/?ref=cs


Oooooo, that is so nice, do you think the curves are done with inc and dec along the different rib sections?


----------



## castel

Yes I know what you mean just waiting for Ericas pattern sleeves done already it would be.mice if everyone posted pics of theirs when finished would make a beautiful gallery


----------



## peachy51

castel said:


> Yes I know what you mean just waiting for Ericas pattern sleeves done already it would be.mice if everyone posted pics of theirs when finished would make a beautiful gallery


I agree. The first one finished should start a thead in the Pictures Section and then we could have a thread of this sweater pics like the thread some time back of the bears. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bethe1

Thanks to my sister I have just found this forum and am in love with what I am now calling Erica's Sweater! Please count me in when the pattern is available!


----------



## peachy51

Bethe1 said:


> Thanks to my sister I have just found this forum and am in love with what I am now calling Erica's Sweater! Please count me in when the pattern is available!


Bethe, if you will go to Page 35 of this thread, Erica has already posted the pattern for the sleeves and there is some errata a couple pages after that. When she gets moved and has thoroughly checked the rest of the pattern, she will post the body


----------



## Bethe1

Thanks Peachy - I found that already! ;-)


----------



## mom2grif

Welcome sista! Beth(e1)is my seester! Twin seester to be exact! Please welcome her!


----------



## nintendomo

Welcome Bethe1! This is a wonderful forum!!!


----------



## peachy51

Welcome  I did forget to do that in my excitement to tell you that the sleeves were here! :mrgreen:


----------



## peachy51

peachy51 said:


> Edel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you,we owe it to Erica she worked so hard for all of us to get this Pattern
> 
> 
> 
> I sent a message to Admin and we'll see what they say
Click to expand...

I did receive a reply from Admin:

"I can split a thread, but not selectively. When splitting a thread at some specific post, all posts that follow are moved to a new thread. I can't pick and choose which posts to move."

I told them I don't think we want to do that.

Oh, well, it was worth a try


----------



## Needleme

Maybe Ada could start a thread called Ada's Sweater and those of us who are interested in both can follow both. I agree that this could get confusing! Thanks for contacting Admin. I can see that they can't be selective about posts. She or someone will have to start a new one!


----------



## Carole-Jayne

That sounds like a good solution!
cj


----------



## janwalla

Another solution is to start a workshop on here but we need some one to help and be teacher of this pattern! This way we get help if we are stuck and can all knit it together and you get a parade just of the Erica cardigans.
I'm doing Elizabeth Zimmerman's Adult baby surprise jacket at the moment in a workshop ran by London girl and Purple V
check it out.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

Also I cant believe how clever all those Polish ladies are completing that cardigan with no patterns! wow!!


----------



## janwalla

Welcome Beth!


----------



## Grazia

I do not know English and I write using the Google translator. I hope you understand me anyway.

We like to knit. We are creative. We like to work together. As we like something, we write to each other and together work out a pattern. In this case, the picture is enlarged, the mesh count. Each gave their ideas. Ideas were good, so I created sweaters. And it's a whole philosophy.


----------



## Carolinesol

You are very talented. Well done.


----------



## Joy8753

Grazia said:


> I do not know English and I write using the Google translator. I hope you understand me anyway.
> 
> We like to knit. We are creative. We like to work together. As we like something, we write to each other and together work out a pattern. In this case, the picture is enlarged, the mesh count. Each gave their ideas. Ideas were good, so I created sweaters. And it's a whole philosophy.


 :thumbup:   ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## Carole-Jayne

CONGRATULATIONS! - I think that collaboration is often the most creative. Got to love that Google Translator!
cj


----------



## janwalla

Grazia said:


> I do not know English and I write using the Google translator. I hope you understand me anyway.
> 
> We like to knit. We are creative. We like to work together. As we like something, we write to each other and together work out a pattern. In this case, the picture is enlarged, the mesh count. Each gave their ideas. Ideas were good, so I created sweaters. And it's a whole philosophy.


I think you are brilliant! You are all so talented being able to do this and google translater must be good! Because your english is faultless


----------



## donna47304

Grazia said:


> I do not know English and I write using the Google translator. I hope you understand me anyway.
> 
> We like to knit. We are creative. We like to work together. As we like something, we write to each other and together work out a pattern. In this case, the picture is enlarged, the mesh count. Each gave their ideas. Ideas were good, so I created sweaters. And it's a whole philosophy.


If only the whole world thought like this; we'd be at peace. What a heartwarming thought. Thanks for your response; it's wonderful!


----------



## maryannn

I am getting so anxious for the sweater pattern that I used the long tail cast on and made100 stitches. I can always add or delete.
Mary Ann


----------



## Carolinesol

Dobrze zrobione. Bardzo dobra praca.

I hope this says.... Well done. Very good work.


----------



## barbara_1

o


----------



## castel

Wow what fantastic work love the peacock is it knitted I am impressed well done


----------



## Joy8753

Hi Barbara1

WOW
:lol:


----------



## Carolinesol

Bit confused now. What peacock ?


----------



## pinsandneedles

Yeah what peacock?


----------



## kerio

There was a pic up for a minute of knitted lingerie and a peacock .... Gone now... Maybe they moved it as it was a bit off topic?


----------



## Carole-Jayne

Oh, that's a shame .... we really don't have a topic right now, we are sort of 'passing the time' chatting while we wait. Personally, I would LOVE to see a knitted peacock!
cj


----------



## CindyV

So would I. I have a friend that loves peacock things - always looking for ideas.


----------



## nellie47

I would also like a copy of the pattern


----------



## maryannn

I just looked at Grazia's website.. What talent!.
Beautiful handwork of all kinds.
MA


----------



## Grazia

I am glad that my work is like. I like to create in a variety of techniques, which can be seen in the attached signature album. I make the formulas found on the Internet, and according to their own ideas. I do knitting, crochet, jewelry, clothes, napkins and everything is suitable for home decoration.

Correct description of a red sweater with braids I have not yet, so I can not share.


----------



## janwalla

You are very talented! Grazia I love your sweater with the flowers. I made my granddaughter a jumper, but it only had the 1 flower on front. I Dont think that i could do it all around though!


----------



## Ada2

I am really sorry that the fact that I have shared my model created problems. You do not have to talk about it as I will not be sharing the charts with you as I am very disappointed, you have not treated me well. And those that I have already shared with (sadly nobody said Thank you) please make sure that you follow the that you follow copyrights


----------



## AverilC

Dear Ada, I am sorry that you are feeling disappointed with these posts, I'm sure that none of us would have wanted that you should feel you have not been treated well - shame on those who you shared with who didn't say thank you. I don't believe any of us wanted to disappoint you, I think the reaction was because we had been following the making of this sweater by Erica for so long and that we are all very excited about it. AverilC


----------



## Jessica-Jean

CaROLE-JAYNE said:


> I 'quite' like it - but I have concerns in the parts where one group of lines is decreased into the others, going the other way. I would seem that these areas would bulge or pucker - what do you think? Even the photo seems to show some shadowing in those ares. Could be wrong though.
> cj


Shadowing? I don't see that. What my eyes 'see' is dimples that fit the real breasts well and lead the eyes to see two more pairs further down! And another three pair on the back! (Can you see that I've been corrupted by 41 years married to a guy who began being a "dirty old man" at age 6!???!!!)


----------



## Carolinesol

I am also very sorry you feel that way. I think you are very talented there is no way I could do what you do. We are all so looking forward to making Ericas cardigan. 
Thank you for letting us see your lovely work.


----------



## mom2grif

Ada, please do not feel bad, what Averil said is true. We have been following Erica's plan to make this pattern and that is what this thread had become. Your sweater is beautiful and I am also sorry for anyone that got your pattern and didn't say thank you. Shame on them! Please don't leave us!!


----------



## Carole-Jayne

Please, please Ada, there must be some misunderstanding! Your work is unbelievable! Exquisite. Everyone seems to have been blown away by the quality and quantity of your work. If there has been some different comments about your patterns PLEASE re-read them, and speak directly to that person. From my own personal experience on this website, I know that words can create an impression not intended, and we are all native-speaking English people.
PLEASE Ada, contact the person directly and ask her for a full explanation of what she has said. Please do not feel upset - you are a wonderful creator and a courageous person to talk to us all in a Foreign, to you, language. 
We welcome you, love your creations and do not want a misunderstanding make you feel anything else.
CJ


----------



## Carole-Jayne

Jessica-Jean said:


> CaROLE-JAYNE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I 'quite' like it - but I have concerns in the parts where one group of lines is decreased into the others, going the other way. I would seem that these areas would bulge or pucker - what do you think? Even the photo seems to show some shadowing in those ares. Could be wrong though.
> cj
> 
> 
> 
> Shadowing? I don't see that. What my eyes 'see' is dimples that fit the real breasts well and lead the eyes to see two more pairs further down! And another three pair on the back! (Can you see that I've been corrupted by 41 years married to a guy who began being a "dirty old man" at age 6!???!!!)
Click to expand...

Could well be! It would easy enough to just do up a test sq


----------



## Carole-Jayne

Jessica-Jean said:


> CaROLE-JAYNE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I 'quite' like it - but I have concerns in the parts where one group of lines is decreased into the others, going the other way. I would seem that these areas would bulge or pucker - what do you think? Even the photo seems to show some shadowing in those ares. Could be wrong though.
> cj
> 
> 
> 
> Shadowing? I don't see that. What my eyes 'see' is dimples that fit the real breasts well and lead the eyes to see two more pairs further down! And another three pair on the back! (Can you see that I've been corrupted by 41 years married to a guy who began being a "dirty old man" at age 6!???!!!)
Click to expand...

Could well be! It would easy enough to just do up a test sq


----------



## Carole-Jayne

CaROLE-JAYNE said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaROLE-JAYNE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I 'quite' like it - but I have concerns in the parts where one group of lines is decreased into the others, going the other way. I would seem that these areas would bulge or pucker - what do you think? Even the photo seems to show some shadowing in those ares. Could be wrong though.
> cj
> 
> 
> 
> Shadowing? I don't see that. What my eyes 'see' is dimples that fit the real breasts well and lead the eyes to see two more pairs further down! And another three pair on the back! (Can you see that I've been corrupted by 41 years married to a guy who began being a "dirty old man" at age 6!???!!!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could well be! It would easy enough to just do up a test square and see if there are problems - better safe than sorry. As to your husband being a 'dirty old man' - God bless him. I lost mine 6 years ago and still miss being 'corrupted'. LOL
> cj
Click to expand...


----------



## emmatonoose

Dear Ada,
It us unfortunate not to receive a thank you for your willingness to share your pattern. I pray that God will lighten your heart with the knowledge that He has seen your kindness of sharing. Even though I have not yet seen your sweater I know that it must be wonderful as so many others have commented on your excellent work!


----------



## Joy8753

Ada2 said:


> I am really sorry that the fact that I have shared my model created problems. You do not have to talk about it as I will not be sharing the charts with you as I am very disappointed, you have not treated me well. And those that I have already shared with (sadly nobody said Thank you) please make sure that you follow the that you follow copyrights


Please Ada look at page 61, where you will see I posted to you in Polish thanking you for the chart and expressing my appreciation of all your work. I have also sent you a personal message, I am awaiting a full translation of the last message you sent me from my Polish friend. There are many Polish people living and working happily here in UK.
Joyxxxx


----------



## janwalla

Ada We all love your work and I dont know who was rude to you. Maybe it was because of translation? we are English and are amazed at your talent. It would be such a shame for you not to continue to show your work on here. I would do as suggested and address the person who you feel has upset you.
I love your cardigan and to be able to copy it so perfectly is amazing!! Well done again!


----------



## Edel

Sorry for my late reply but thank's for trying


----------



## Edel

I guess I got it all wrong this was a message to peaches51.


----------



## peachy51

Ada2 said:


> I am really sorry that the fact that I have shared my model created problems. You do not have to talk about it as I will not be sharing the charts with you as I am very disappointed, you have not treated me well. And those that I have already shared with (sadly nobody said Thank you) please make sure that you follow the that you follow copyrights


Ada, I have gone back and read every post from your first post in this thread and I have seen no rudness or inappropriate posts to you or about you. What I did see were an awful lot of posts (including one of mine) acknowledging how talented you are.

I also did post that maybe the thread should be split and inquired to the Admins regarding that. There were two reasons for this.

First of all, a lot of us have anxiously been awaiting the pattern that Erica has been so gracious to offer to write for us (and which part of has already been posted in this thread) and I felt there was a possibility of a great deal of confusion between the two sweater patterns.

Secondly, I felt if the thread could be split, it would give you your own thread and you would get more exposure for people to see your beautiful work because after more than 60 pages of this thread, it is possible that the only people who will see your talent are the ones who are somewhat committed to Erica's pattern.

I do apologize if this offended you. Rest assured that no offense was intended.

As far as being thanked, I cannot address that issue as I have no knowledge except that I did see one post a few pages back thanking you.


----------



## peachy51

Edel said:


> I guess I got it all wrong this was a message to peaches51.


???? what message ????

oops, i see now


----------



## CarolZ

peachy51 said:


> Ada2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am really sorry that the fact that I have shared my model created problems. You do not have to talk about it as I will not be sharing the charts with you as I am very disappointed, you have not treated me well. And those that I have already shared with (sadly nobody said Thank you) please make sure that you follow the that you follow copyrights
> 
> 
> 
> Ada, I have gone back and read every post from your first post in this thread and I have seen no rudness or inappropriate posts to you or about you. What I did see were an awful lot of posts (including one of mine) acknowledging how talented you are.
> 
> I also did post that maybe the thread should be split and inquired to the Admins regarding that. There were two reasons for this.
> 
> First of all, a lot of us have anxiously been awaiting the pattern that Erica has been so gracious to offer to write for us (and which part of has already been posted in this thread) and I felt there was a possibility of a great deal of confusion between the two sweater patterns.
> 
> Secondly, I felt if the thread could be split, it would give you your own thread and you would get more exposure for people to see your beautiful work because after more than 60 pages of this thread, it is possible that the only people who will see your talent are the ones who are somewhat committed to Erica's pattern.
> 
> I do apologize if this offended you. Rest assured that no offense was intended.
> 
> As far as being thanked, I cannot address that issue as I have no knowledge except that I did see one post a few pages back thanking you.
Click to expand...

I have seen only kind and impressive remarks toward Ada so maybe there's some miss-communication somewhere. Translations can break down the true meanings of what people are trying to say.

My thoughts are : Ada, I love what you made and I'm grateful you shared all your beautiful knitting and crochet pictures. I hope you will continue to share your creations with us on Knitting Paradise.

Being that this is an international website, we need to learn from the different cultures and be a little more tolerant. We all grew up differently and what might be acceptable in one country, may be a death sentence in another. This is how we learn from each other. YOU TEACH US what is acceptable and what is not in your country!

I think most of us on KP feel the same. What say you???  :?: :thumbup:


----------



## Ada2

I felt really bad after you wrote about loyalty to Erica who actually since November has given you only the sleeves pattern (which could have been from any other cardigan) and you wanted to put on side-track thread where you can find completed pattern. In my eyes you have treated me as somebody who has done something but you prefer to wait for a pattern from a professional and in addition to it you want to pay for this.
Just because I was willing to offer it to you for free it means that my chart is worse?? I have managed to create the front pattern within a few hours. I have done pattern and not the description of it so even if you dont know the language you would be able to do it  no matter if you are English, Chinese or other.
I know that nobody meant to upset me but that is the way I felt.
And by the way I am not sure how you could fit the front to the ready sleeves. You should do the front first and then try to fit the back and sleeves. I dont think that you can do it the other way round.


----------



## peachy51

Ada2 said:


> I felt really bad after you wrote about loyalty to Erica who actually since November has given you only the sleeves pattern (which could have been from any other cardigan) and you wanted to put on side-track thread where you can find completed pattern. In my eyes you have treated me as somebody who has done something but you prefer to wait for a pattern from a professional and in addition to it you want to pay for this.
> Just because I was willing to offer it to you for free it means that my chart is worse?? I have managed to create the front pattern within a few hours. I have done pattern and not the description of it so even if you dont know the language you would be able to do it  no matter if you are English, Chinese or other.
> I know that nobody meant to upset me but that is the way I felt.
> And by the way I am not sure how you could fit the front to the ready sleeves. You should do the front first and then try to fit the back and sleeves. I dont think that you can do it the other way round.


Ada, Erica came in this thread some time back and offered to write a pattern for us, so of course we have a loyalty to her. She has been working for us and for free.

If you had been the first one to offer, then we would feel a loyalty to you. I'm sure you can appreciate that.

Yes, we do only have the sleeves at this time. Erica is running a test to make sure that all the sizes of her pattern work and she has also been in the process of selling her house and moving. For all of us who have been there, we certainly understand that that is where her first priority is.

I sincerely do not believe there was any intention to slight you or offend you. I have been to your site and you are quite talented and have created some lovely pieces.

As for this sweater, I am planning to wait for Erica's pattern because she has changed it up a bit and the cables will run all the way around. I like that design feature.

It does no one any good to harbor ill feelings over misunderstandings. As for me personally, I welcome you to this forum and look forward to seeing more of your creations.


----------



## Needleme

A separate thread on this forum wasn't meant to disrespect you; it was only to help people following both of these wonderful designs not to get confused about the two patterns. There were a lot of people interested in both patterns, so putting them on separate threads was one option, maybe not the best, considering how you have interpreted this suggestion. No one meant to offend you. I don't have the knowledge you do about what kind of sleeves should go where or how to even think about replicating this design. I, like many others here, are appreciative of what designers like yourself are willing to share with us. If it was my suggestion that you begin a separate thread that upset you, it was not my intent to disrespect you and I am sorry if you felt that way.


----------



## Carole-Jayne

A separate thread was suggestion out of respect for you, not disrespect for you. A separate thread keeps everyone interested in that pattern together and it would make it much easier for you.

It was my daughter, Josephine, that started this long quest for this cardigan and I know from Private Messages and on the forum, that Erica thought she would get it finished in November, well in time for Christmas. Obviously with her house sale and move, things have got behind. She is a professional designer and her original thought was to NOT charge us and then sell it to the public. Most of us were happy to pay out of courtesy.

I think your comment about the sleeves has some merit - you may well be right about that Ada.

I wonder you have access to a place that publishes patterns - there are several in North America where non-professionals and professions alike can sell their patterns on the open market and pay only a small commission. That might be something to look into.

As mentioned, I got my feelings hurt a few months ago - so I know how you feel but I can see no disrespect on this open forum. If there was something said privately then I ask you to speak directly to that person. Please believe me when I say "You ARE respected and you ARE valued here, please stay".
CJ


----------



## kerio

Has anyone heard from Erica?? Just wondering...


----------



## Carole-Jayne

kerio said:


> Has anyone heard from Erica?? Just wondering...


No, I am getting a smidge concerned .... I hope all is OK and it's simply a matter of 'moving chaos'
cj


----------



## mom2grif

CaROLE-JAYNE said:


> kerio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard from Erica?? Just wondering...
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am getting a smidge concerned .... I hope all is OK and it's simply a matter of 'moving chaos'
> cj
Click to expand...

I've kinda been concerned too, or maybe just impatient.


----------



## kerio

CaROLE-JAYNE said:


> kerio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard from Erica?? Just wondering...
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am getting a smidge concerned .... I hope all is OK and it's simply a matter of 'moving chaos'
> cj
Click to expand...

I hope so too...😳


----------



## janwalla

Ada2 said:


> I felt really bad after you wrote about loyalty to Erica who actually since November has given you only the sleeves pattern (which could have been from any other cardigan) and you wanted to put on side-track thread where you can find completed pattern. In my eyes you have treated me as somebody who has done something but you prefer to wait for a pattern from a professional and in addition to it you want to pay for this.
> Just because I was willing to offer it to you for free it means that my chart is worse?? I have managed to create the front pattern within a few hours. I have done pattern and not the description of it so even if you dont know the language you would be able to do it  no matter if you are English, Chinese or other.
> I know that nobody meant to upset me but that is the way I felt.
> And by the way I am not sure how you could fit the front to the ready sleeves. You should do the front first and then try to fit the back and sleeves. I dont think that you can do it the other way round.


Hi Ada, 
It was me who said that language would be a problem. I have never followed charts and I really don't know if I could? I have always followed patterns and anyone who can make a copy of a picture (in my eyes) are very very clever. I did not mean to offend you in any way with my remark. I think that the fact you are sharing your version of the pattern is amazing and very generous! If you think any one (even me, who hasn't followed charts) could follow your pattern I would be very grateful for the chance to try.


----------



## maryannn

I too have wondered about Erica. Maybe she has computer problems or something similar.
Sure wish that we would hear from her.
Mary Ann


----------



## peachy51

CaROLE-JAYNE said:


> I think your comment about the sleeves has some merit - you may well be right about that Ada.
> 
> CJ


I do not think Erica just started out with sleeves and is trying to fit the rest to them.

For those who are new to this thread (or those who have just forgotten because this thread is so long), if you will go to Page 25 you will see the schematic that Erica posted for the design she was planning.

And on page 29 you will see part of the progress. She is also putting waist shaping into her design which she says can be used for those who want it and can be left off for those who don't. I especially like that the body on Erica's design will be done in one piece.

As far as Ada's design, she first came to this thread and posted just a pic of her design. No message or explanation. That, in itself, caused some confusion as to the story behind it. Initially I thought she might be a tester for Erica, but upon further looking at the pic, I knew that could not be because of the seaming required with the piece.

I feel certain that the language barrier may have been part of the problem with Ada being offended, but she has received numerous comments and private messages assuring her that there was no intent to offend. Whether offense was intended or not, apologies have been made to Ada and she has been complimented profusely for her talents. She is still defensive. And I have been told that she has gone onto one of the Polish forums and they have been saying some pretty ugly and disrespectful things about us here at KP. At this point, I'm thinking we might be due an apology too??

I honestly don't believe we should continue to belabor the issue. Nothing can be gained by that.


----------



## Carole-Jayne

I agree.
cj


----------



## Grazia

peachy51

I do not know where you got the news about the Polish forum, but it is not true that the Polish girls talk about KP ugly and dismissive. Women are surprised that it took so long waiting for a description of the sweater, and none of you have tried to develop the same pattern. We all try to think of a solution to the problem in a short time created a name or pattern. Every few heads are better than one.

I think that is no longer on this debate, not to spoil the atmosphere of the forum. I smile nice and warm ...


----------



## peachy51

Grazia said:


> peachy51
> 
> I do not know where you got the news about the Polish forum, but it is not true that the Polish girls talk about KP ugly and dismissive. Women are surprised that it took so long waiting for a description of the sweater, and none of you have tried to develop the same pattern. We all try to think of a solution to the problem in a short time created a name or pattern. Every few heads are better than one.
> 
> I think that is no longer on this debate, not to spoil the atmosphere of the forum. I smile nice and warm ...


Grazia ... I am glad to hear that we are not talked about disrespectfully. Like I said in my post "I was told that" ... but I have no first-hand knowledge as I don't speak Polish and would not recognize it if I saw it.

As far as this pattern is concerned, Erica Patberg did offer to write a pattern for us and has been in the process of doing so. But she has also had personal issues to attend to so we do not have the complete pattern yet.

I think it is wonderful that you all get together to work on patterns. It is truly a talent to be able to write one and I would not even begin to attempt to do so.

Welcome to this forum and post pics of your work in the pictures section so we can all oooh and ahhh over your lovely work.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

peachy51 said:


> I honestly don't believe we should continue to belabor the issue. Nothing can be gained by that.


 :thumbup:


----------



## RiverSong

Agreed!!!



peachy51 said:


> CaROLE-JAYNE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think your comment about the sleeves has some merit - you may well be right about that Ada.
> 
> CJ
> 
> 
> 
> I do not think Erica just started out with sleeves and is trying to fit the rest to them.
> 
> For those who are new to this thread (or those who have just forgotten because this thread is so long), if you will go to Page 25 you will see the schematic that Erica posted for the design she was planning.
> 
> And on page 29 you will see part of the progress. She is also putting waist shaping into her design which she says can be used for those who want it and can be left off for those who don't. I especially like that the body on Erica's design will be done in one piece.
> 
> As far as Ada's design, she first came to this thread and posted just a pic of her design. No message or explanation. That, in itself, caused some confusion as to the story behind it. Initially I thought she might be a tester for Erica, but upon further looking at the pic, I knew that could not be because of the seaming required with the piece.
> 
> I feel certain that the language barrier may have been part of the problem with Ada being offended, but she has received numerous comments and private messages assuring her that there was no intent to offend. Whether offense was intended or not, apologies have been made to Ada and she has been complimented profusely for her talents. She is still defensive. And I have been told that she has gone onto one of the Polish forums and they have been saying some pretty ugly and disrespectful things about us here at KP. At this point, I'm thinking we might be due an apology too??
> 
> I honestly don't believe we should continue to belabor the issue. Nothing can be gained by that.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jolek

Grazia said:


> ...I think that is no longer on this debate, not to spoil the atmosphere of the forum. I smile nice and warm ...


I agree! 
And now, I wish you all to make a beautiful sweater. Do not forget show it to this place. :wink:


----------



## Joy8753

Jolek said:


> Grazia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I think that is no longer on this debate, not to spoil the atmosphere of the forum. I smile nice and warm ...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree!
> And now, I wish you all to make a beautiful sweater. Do not forget show it to this place. :wink:
Click to expand...

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gdhavens

I stopped getting notices again. I'm glad I didn't "trash" all of my previous notices. I just happened to open this line of posts this morning and had 5 more pages of posts! 

I, too, am sorry Ada thought she had been treated disrespectfully. Her work is spectacular, and I am afraid translations are causing a problem.

Erica, I hope all is well with you. Maybe you have stopped getting notices, too?????

All KPers, have a GREAT day!


----------



## Carole-Jayne

Right back atcha <G> -- It's funny I cancelled one of these forums and I still get messages after it shows me as "Unsubscribed".
ATB
cj


----------



## Ada2

peachy51 said:


> She is still defensive. And I have been told that she has gone onto one of the Polish forums and they have been saying some pretty ugly and disrespectful things about us here at KP. At this point, I'm thinking we might be due an apology too??


This is slander.


----------



## peachy51

Ada2 said:


> peachy51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is still defensive. And I have been told that she has gone onto one of the Polish forums and they have been saying some pretty ugly and disrespectful things about us here at KP. At this point, I'm thinking we might be due an apology too??
> 
> 
> 
> This is slander.
Click to expand...

I have sent you a PM.


----------



## mom2grif

Enough already! Please take any talk that has nothing to do with the sweater originally posted about to either another thread or private messages. It's gotten petty and ugly and I'm tired of seeing all these unrelated messages. I would unwatch the topic but I don't want to miss Erica's pattern when she posts it. 

I doubt I'm alone in this.


----------



## castel

I totally agree


----------



## 19855

castel said:


> I totally agree


 :thumbup:


----------



## CarolZ

GH said:


> castel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Me too! Enough is enough :!:


----------



## Jill2

Me three!


----------



## poconogal

mom2grif said:


> Enough already! Please take any talk that has nothing to do with the sweater originally posted about to either another thread or private messages. It's gotten petty and ugly and I'm tired of seeing all these unrelated messages. I would unwatch the topic but I don't want to miss Erica's pattern when she posts it.
> 
> I doubt I'm alone in this.


I agree!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

mom2grif said:


> Enough already! Please take any talk that has nothing to do with the sweater originally posted about to either another thread or private messages. It's gotten petty and ugly and I'm tired of seeing all these unrelated messages. I would unwatch the topic but I don't want to miss Erica's pattern when she posts it.
> 
> I doubt I'm alone in this.


You are not alone, but - because this is _not_ a moderated thread - no one can really remove unrelated remarks/posts. The best we can do is cease replying to them, while we wait for Erica's next progress report.

If someone peeps about anything else, just skip it as quickly as possible.


----------



## mom2grif

I didn't mean move the remarks but to take the conversation elsewhere


----------



## Carole-Jayne

EXACTLY, everything that could/should be said has been said. Negativity requires too much of our energy, and gets us no where.

Let's sit quietly and patiently ... and wait <g>. My Mother used to tell me that patience was good for my soul!

CJ


----------



## 48barb

I'm sick of the bickering! Erica and Ada who are both talented and generous people, are probabally fed up with it all too.
So please will you folk who are carping, metaphorically shake hands over the net,and get on with constructive works.


----------



## Joy8753

48barb said:


> I'm sick of the bickering! Erica and Ada who are both talented and generous people, are probabally fed up with it all too.
> So please will you folk who are carping, metaphorically shake hands over the net,and get on with constructive works.


Well Said :thumbup: (to misquote)Oh, what a tangled thread we weave!

Btw, I have a good relationship via pm with Ada because I have a friend who can translate for me.


----------



## gdhavens

What are you working on while waiting for the sweater pattern? I have done mittens, several pair of slippers, bowtie scarves and a sweater/shrug.


----------



## Carole-Jayne

I'm making "Crocodile Bootees" and 'Scoot Boots' for the summer markets. I love to work in variegated yarns so every one is unique and I don't lose interest! 
Cj in the now-snowing Atlantic Shore of Nova Scotia Canada!


----------



## Erica Patberg

Hello! I somehow missed all of the updates for this forum again!Also my own fault for not actively checking... but our house (after the initial buyers fell through) finally sold! And we're busily trying to find another place to live! EEKS! 

But - back on topic - I just starting catching up on all the 30 pages of posts that I'd missed. I'd just like to say, this is a great group of supportive and lovely folk. Not to mention REALLY patient! I've seen that another designer has also been working out the pattern. Bless her. No skin off my nose if someone has had more time to devote to the project than I have over this busy period. There is certainly plenty of yarn for everyone's pattern! I'm just wrapping up my version of the pattern. I'll post a message on this board when it's available for download from my website (www.cogknits.com) and since I've been a bit distracted, and would love to make it up to you guys, let's knit it together as one big KAL! All helping eachother through the trickier bits? I can post little youtube videos of the short rows or the seaming if y'all find it helpful. 

Happy knitting!
Erica


----------



## kerio

I am sooooo happy to hear from you!!! So glad all is well! Welcome back girl!


----------



## Erica Patberg

Brilliant! THank you! I've incorporated these into the final pattern.


mom2grif said:


> Suggested changes to make things work out...
> 
> Erica?


----------



## castel

Great to hear fron you Erica and oh yes.it would be very helpful indeed to have little u tube videos. Great idea tp knit it alltogether I as well as o am sure everyone else is wait with bated breath for the pattern. Good luck with the house sale thanks for everything


----------



## scarf

What a joy you must be to spent time with, if only you had any time!
Thank you for all you have done for us so far. (You have given us hope...) Truly looking forward to be sharing a project with others that are interested in what I enjoy.
Thank you Erica and all the rest of you out there!
Linda


----------



## castel

I have just looked at Erica's web site WOW what beautiful patterns oh my she is one very very very clever lady. I suggest you all have a look it blew me away


----------



## purlybobble




----------



## burgher

I just saw this in the last few days. Now I have to see if I can find where I saw it. Maybe it was on Pinterest. Hope you find the pattern.


----------



## Carole-Jayne

That's a relief - welcome back to the land of the living Erica. Josephine will be pleased.

I'm moving this week - but I'm thrilled at the thought of a KAL and UTubes - count me in!

cj


----------



## pinsandneedles

Happy to hear all is well with you and that you have had success selling your house. Like everyone else I have been anxious to receive the pattern and again am happy you are back on track.Good luck with finding a new home.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

burgher said:


> I just saw this in the last few days. Now I have to see if I can find where I saw it. Maybe it was on Pinterest. Hope you find the pattern.


Burgher, there is not any pattern available - yet - to knit it by hand. If you plow through this topic's many pages, you'll learn that a wonderful designer is making us one.


----------



## burgher

Quote: Burgher, there is not any pattern available - yet - to knit it by hand. If you plow through this topic's many pages, you'll learn that a wonderful designer is making us one.

This is where I must have seen it then. Thanks, now I can quit looking


----------



## peachy51

Erica ... So good to hear you are alive and well! What a bummer about the initial sale, but glad to hear you finally got it sold. I've been there with the fallout and starting over 

The KAL and the videos sound wonderful and I'm looking forward to it all :mrgreen:


----------



## questmiller

I love the idea of a KAL! Can't wait (my sleeves are waiting...)


----------



## janwalla

Ditto! Please take this dispute privately, I dont want to read any more negativity. This is a lovely forum please let us keep it that way! Janice

Sorry for the above, Ive just been catching up and didnt realise that Erica's back. Welcome Erica! Glad you are getting sorted and a KAL sounds great. Cant wait! Im off to check out your website now, so I can book mark it!


----------



## Bev39

I'm with you!



mom2grif said:


> Enough already! Please take any talk that has nothing to do with the sweater originally posted about to either another thread or private messages. It's gotten petty and ugly and I'm tired of seeing all these unrelated messages. I would unwatch the topic but I don't want to miss Erica's pattern when she posts it.
> 
> I doubt I'm alone in this.


----------



## RebeccaVM

she probably found the pattern on Pintrest. Also, it is Yarnart.ru - not ArtYarn. I went to the website. It is all in Russian. That's a shame, because that is a beautiful sweater.


----------



## janwalla

RebeccaVM said:


> she probably found the pattern on Pintrest. Also, it is Yarnart.ru - not ArtYarn. I went to the website. It is all in Russian. That's a shame, because that is a beautiful sweater.


Read from the beginning and you will realise that a pattern is being written for it by a KP member Erica. I know its a long read but worth it to know whats been going on


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma

Erica Patberg said:


> Hello! I somehow missed all of the updates for this forum again!Also my own fault for not actively checking... but our house (after the initial buyers fell through) finally sold! And we're busily trying to find another place to live! EEKS!
> 
> But - back on topic - I just starting catching up on all the 30 pages of posts that I'd missed. I'd just like to say, this is a great group of supportive and lovely folk. Not to mention REALLY patient! I've seen that another designer has also been working out the pattern. Bless her. No skin off my nose if someone has had more time to devote to the project than I have over this busy period. There is certainly plenty of yarn for everyone's pattern! I'm just wrapping up my version of the pattern. I'll post a message on this board when it's available for download from my website (www.cogknits.com) and since I've been a bit distracted, and would love to make it up to you guys, let's knit it together as one big KAL! All helping eachother through the trickier bits? I can post little youtube videos of the short rows or the seaming if y'all find it helpful.
> 
> Happy knitting!
> Erica


Eria, Glad things are going better with your home. KAL will be fantastic...and videos. My how spoiled are we? I just got the digital copy of the mag that has the Dropped Stitch Cardigan. It is a beautiful project.


----------



## ElegantDetails

Hey Erica....... so glad you finally got your house sold.....looking forward to being part of your KAL. I'm in China right now so hopefully I wont miss too much, if it gets posted very soon.


----------



## kittys punkin

I have tried several times to go to Erica's website. Each time it says that it is not available. Has anyone else had any problem accessing Erica's website?


----------



## peachy51

kittys punkin said:


> I have tried several times to go to Erica's website. Each time it says that it is not available. Has anyone else had any problem accessing Erica's website?


I haven't had any problems. Change browsers and see if that helps.


----------



## kittys punkin

Thank you for your response Peachy. I will have to have my husband help me since I don't know much about computers.


----------



## peachy51

kittys punkin said:


> Thank you for your response Peachy. I will have to have my husband help me since I don't know much about computers.


I just now popped into her site on Internet Explorer. I haven't tried it on Firefox or Chrome because my old puter crashed a couple weeks ago and I haven't loaded those browsers on this one.


----------



## questmiller

I was able to see Erica's site just fine using Chrome.


----------



## Joy8753

Ok on Safari too


----------



## Joy8753

Ok on Safari too


----------



## mom2grif

No problem on any browser for me, Chrome, Firefox, IE. Try typing in the entire address: http:\\www.cogknits.com


----------



## Jessica-Jean

mom2grif said:


> No problem on any browser for me, Chrome, Firefox, IE. Try typing in the entire address: http:\\www.cogknits.com


The link needs forward slashes to be clickable in KP: http://www.cogknits.com/


----------



## kittys punkin

Thank you Jessica-Jean! That link worked for me. Erica's work is beautiful.


----------



## njbetsy

Please count me in if you finally get the pattern from the designer. It is the most gorgeous sweater--although, the model is pretty darn gorgeous also with a great figure!!


----------



## lulu11

kittys punkin said:


> I have tried several times to go to Erica's website. Each time it says that it is not available. Has anyone else had any problem accessing Erica's website?


I could not get on the site


----------



## CarolZ

kittys punkin said:


> I have tried several times to go to Erica's website. Each time it says that it is not available. Has anyone else had any problem accessing Erica's website?


I actually typed it in and got to her website. Not sure why the shortcut doesn't work.


----------



## CarolZ

kittys punkin said:


> I have tried several times to go to Erica's website. Each time it says that it is not available. Has anyone else had any problem accessing Erica's website?


I actually typed it in and got to her website. Not sure why the shortcut doesn't work.


----------



## emmatonoose

questmiller said:


> I love the idea of a KAL! Can't wait (my sleeves are waiting...)


Forgive my ignorance but what is KAL? Knit And Learn?


----------



## TammyK

emmatonoose said:


> questmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the idea of a KAL! Can't wait (my sleeves are waiting...)
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive my ignorance but what is KAL? Knit And Learn?
Click to expand...

Knit-Along


----------



## nintendomo

I am so excited!!! I have never done a KAL before!!!! I can't think of a better one for a first time. Thank you, thank you Erica!!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

emmatonoose said:


> questmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the idea of a KAL! Can't wait (my sleeves are waiting...)
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive my ignorance but what is KAL? Knit And Learn?
Click to expand...

Actually, I like your interpretation better than Knit ALong. No one needs a Knit-ALong who doesn't need some help and encouragement doing a pattern. So, Knit And Learn is more suitable, especially when the help will remain available on KP as long as KP remains.


----------



## ElegantDetails

kittys punkin said:


> I have tried several times to go to Erica's website. Each time it says that it is not available. Has anyone else had any problem accessing Erica's website?


I also tried to get on....same reslts


----------



## gdhavens

Knit and Learn also works as you all knit along at your own pace and can ask questions as they come up, but is actually Knit Along with others making the same project. It should be fun with all doing the same pattern and progressing at their own pace. Hopefully, lots of pictures to look at too.


----------



## janwalla

Jessica-Jean said:


> emmatonoose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> questmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the idea of a KAL! Can't wait (my sleeves are waiting...)
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive my ignorance but what is KAL? Knit And Learn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I like your interpretation better than Knit ALong. No one needs a Knit-ALong who doesn't need some help and encouragement doing a pattern. So, Knit And Learn is more suitable, especially when the help will remain available on KP as long as KP remains.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Carole-Jayne

You can also cut and paste various questions and answers and keep them in, say, a Word file so you can refer to them later. This helps me if/when I get behind. I'm moving, so I think I'll be behind for a while and then will catch up.

Knitting - fun. Moving - not so much <g>
cj


----------



## questmiller

That's a really great suggestion -- to cut and paste into a word document for later referral! Thanks!


----------



## janwalla

OOOOooooooo Im getting all tingly in anticipation, Cant wait !


----------



## mlw2504

janwalla said:


> OOOOooooooo Im getting all tingly in anticipation, Cant wait !


I just finished reading all the pages and I too would like to knit this sweater. It is beautiful! Looking forward to the KAL.


----------



## gdhavens

lw2504 I love your avatar! My motto in life is "slow and steady wins the race."


----------



## charlenekbenton

Add me in on this KAL too, please


----------



## mlw2504

gdhavens said:


> lw2504 I love your avatar! My motto in life is "slow and steady wins the race."


Thanks. Yes, it is a good motto.


----------



## joani13

have been watching this thread for awhile - have yarn and am looking forward to a knit-a-long and knit and learn!


----------



## Studio Knitter

It is a Russian message board, just like this one! http://yarnart.ru/
Check it out. I cannot read Russian so cannot tell you what they are saying...LOL
There is a lot of Russian Knitters on Ravelry. If you belong to http://ravelry.com and can find one that speaks fluent English, they might tell you how to get it, but most likely it will be written in Russian!
HTH


----------



## Studio Knitter

The shortcut has \\ these in it. They need to be forward slanting slashes like this http://www.cogknits.com/
http://www.cogknits.com/[/url


----------



## Erica Patberg

Hi guys!

Now that I'm "back" and in full swing, I'm going to give daily updates! 

I can't tell you how excited I am about this sweater! My new yarn has arrived, I wound a few hanks into balls and I sat down with yarn and needles and the pattern to give it a thorough read through... and I stopped and worked out a few of the "issues" that have been bothering me about my initial pattern. AND I am SO glad I did. It's is so much more elegant with a few extra set up rows. 

In my first "prototype" adding the additional stitches to the radiating cables gave me an unexpected result. The leading edge of the cardigan pulled in creating a semicircle. I fixed it in my first go with a knitted on edging for the buttonband. It worked, but the result wasn't nearly as nice as the set up rows that give just the right amount of extra length where the band was pulling in. Anyway, the knitting is quick, the swatch is gorgeous, and I can't wait to finish the pattern and get it to you guys! I'm never going to take this cardigan off. Really. Never. It is so lovely. It may start to smell....


----------



## Erica Patberg

Here are two pics, one of the first solution, and the second pic is of the swatch of the better solution! Yay!


----------



## Joy8753

OMG, Erica that is so gorgeous, can't wait to get started, you have given me the push to get my wip finished. I do hope your house move went well.
Awesome regards
Joy


----------



## AverilC

OMG, that is looking so yummy, can hardly wait for this. My yarn is sitting here ready and waiting.


----------



## Needleme

So pretty! Thanks again and again!


----------



## twray

.


----------



## pinsandneedles

Wow you are amazing,so happy all went well for you.Am watching and waiting,thanks so much.


----------



## nintendomo

Erica, it is absolutely exquisite!!!! Thank you for all of your hard work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gdhavens

Looking forward to the pattern. The photos are lovely. Thank you for taking such care and consideration in your pattern writing. I'm sure we will all appreciate it in the finished project.


----------



## questmiller

Holy cow...you are amazing!


----------



## CarolZ

Welcome back Erica. Hope all is going well with your move. Thank you so much for taking time from your busy schedule to work up the pattern for this sweater - you are truly gifted and appreciated. I am anxiously awaiting the pattern just as everyone on this thread. The sample looks great and I for one would love to see you model your completed prototype - unless of course you're camera shy.


----------



## Earlene H

That is Beautiful, I can't wait to get started on my sweater.... You are so sweet to do this pattern for us...


----------



## Carole-Jayne

SUPER!!!! My daughter Josephine - who started this quest is jumping up and down, offering to do the laundry, the windows anything to free me up to knit!!!

Great news
cj


----------



## Joy8753

CaROLE-JAYNE said:


> SUPER!!!! My daughter Josephine - who started this quest is jumping up and down, offering to do the laundry, the windows anything to free me up to knit!!!
> 
> Great news
> cj


Make the most of the power!!!


----------



## peachy51

Welcome back, Erica 

It's looking great and can't wait!


----------



## janwalla

Erica you are brill!!! the only problem I can see is that i want one in every colour!! You are sooooo talented and I hope i can do it justice!


----------



## ElegantDetails

janwalla said:


> Erica you are brill!!! the only problem I can see is that i want one in every colour!! You are sooooo talented and I hope i can do it justice!


I so agree! Thanks again for all your hard work and hours of precious time. I can hardly wait.... :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## mom2grif

Carole Jayne, I think it's going to take you months to finish this sweater! That's a lot of house cleaning and laundry!!!


----------



## gdhavens

I can picture a life of leisure for Carole Jayne! LOL!


----------



## Knit Girl

Please I would love the pattern, many thanks


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Knit Girl said:


> Please I would love the pattern, many thanks


Keep up with this topic, and eventually Erica will give it to us. Patience is key.


----------



## DonnaOk

Thank you Erica for your lovely work! Looking forward to the pattern.

Question about the bottom please. In he original , there is a bottom stocking net section that matches the yoke. Will this be added? Please forgive me if you have not finished or if I misread the picture.

Thanks so much!
Donna


----------



## 48barb

Erica, It's just gorgeous! I can't decide what colour to use. I was going to make it for my daughteer, but now I want it! Should I be mean and keep it, generous and give it to my girl, or be brave and do two?


----------



## peachy51

48barb said:


> Erica, It's just gorgeous! I can't decide what colour to use. I was going to make it for my daughteer, but now I want it! Should I be mean and keep it, generous and give it to my girl, or be brave and do two?


Absolutely you should make two! :mrgreen:

I'm planning to make one for my daughter and one for me. Maybe we should call it "Erica's Mom & Daughter Sweater" :thumbup:


----------



## Kissnntell

HA!! my daughters want one? they can make their own!! THIS one is MINE!! ALLLLL MINE!!!
lolol


----------



## peachy51

Kissnntell said:


> HA!! my daughters want one? they can make their own!! THIS one is MINE!! ALLLLL MINE!!!
> lolol


LOL ... well make yours first! Then you can wear it while you are knitting theirs. :mrgreen:


----------



## Kissnntell

now see here!
out of 3 girls, 1 knits, 2 crochet
i've ALWAYS done 4 others, never myself -- ever!
now it's all about ME!!
like i said -- they can make their own!!
:-D :-D :-D :-D
(t'aint it fun being mean once in awhile?? lolol)



peachy51 said:


> Kissnntell said:
> 
> 
> 
> HA!! my daughters want one? they can make their own!! THIS one is MINE!! ALLLLL MINE!!!
> lolol
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ... well make yours first! Then you can wear it while you are knitting theirs. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


----------



## Joy8753

Kissnntell said:


> HA!! my daughters want one? they can make their own!! THIS one is MINE!! ALLLLL MINE!!!
> lolol


  :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Erica Patberg

Yes! I've gone back and forth on how to create the bottom stockinette section. I think it's important to have it there since so few women have really flat tummies! The initial plan was to knit it separately and then sew it on, but I think it would be simpler and quicker to knit it in one piece with the cables.

You might see in the sage colored swatch the beginnings of that section. I'll add another photo. I think it could even be a little wider.... but then there's the trick of decreasing all of those stitches away... unless it could be nice to have a slightly wider band along the bottom.... decisions, decisions....

I'll add a photo today so you can see how that section sits just under the last cable.



DonnaOk said:


> Thank you Erica for your lovely work! Looking forward to the pattern.
> 
> Question about the bottom please. In he original , there is a bottom stocking net section that matches the yoke. Will this be added? Please forgive me if you have not finished or if I misread the picture.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Donna


----------



## peachy51

Erica, Bless your heart working so hard for us. I know, from many experiences, what a chore it is to move and get everything situated in the new place ... so you are a doll trying to work on this pattern when you are in the midst of all that.

I do hope you know how very much we all appreciate it!


----------



## Erica Patberg

So... First pic is the sage colored swatch with a dpn stuck in the stockinette portion that Donna asked about.

And the second pic (this one's for you CarolZ) is me modeling the prototype. Excuse the silly self-pic, but it gets the job done. 

And now back to the pattern.


----------



## Erica Patberg

I think you should knit the first one for you. I rarely knit anything for myself, but I think this is the perfect selfish knitting project. The color I chose for mine is the color of happy memories. It reminds me of my grandma and hugs. It'll be like putting on a hug every time I wear it. Make one for you, but I think make one for your daughter too. She's lucky to have a knitting mom!



48barb said:


> Erica, It's just gorgeous! I can't decide what colour to use. I was going to make it for my daughter, but now I want it! Should I be mean and keep it, generous and give it to my girl, or be brave and do two?


----------



## DonnaOk

It looks wonderful!! 

I don't know anything about designing a pattern and you probably have already tried this ...

But I have found a center double decrease works pretty easily to decrease quickly without showing on the front. Would that work?


----------



## peachy51

It's looking great, Erica! And I love the st. st. at the bottom ... because some of us "senior" knitters really don't need to have our midriff's showing! :shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## Kilky

Would REALLY love a copy of this pattern when its done! Your work is exquisite Erica.


----------



## murf

Looks wonderful. I want one in every color. And i know my Daughter will too. Thanks so much for your time and talent.


----------



## gigi 722

Absolutely gorgeous..Can't wait for the pattern. Wil get busy on my other projects so I'll be ready...hmmmm what color????


----------



## Marjorie Egan

I'm so glad that it isn't finised yet. I thought I had missed it.


----------



## tookie

That is so beautiful. I would love the pattern also.


----------



## questmiller

I agree with Carol that it does seem to look like it should have that stockinette section at the bottom and with the band around the stockinette to give it an edge. But your design is so beautiful. I can hardly wait!


----------



## Lavenderpainter

Great sweater. Let me know to where to purchase the pattern!


----------



## Lavenderpainter

I would love to know when this pattern is ready to buy!


----------



## Lavenderpainter

Beautiful,


----------



## CarolZ

Erica Patberg said:


> So... First pic is the sage colored swatch with a dpn stuck in the stockinette portion that Donna asked about.
> 
> And the second pic (this one's for you CarolZ) is me modeling the prototype. Excuse the silly self-pic, but it gets the job done.
> 
> And now back to the pattern.


Oh Erica, thanks for showing us what it looks like on a person. It's beautiful!!! And, I like silliness in pictures, makes them more fun to look at. I am really excited to get the sweater started for myself since neither of my daughters like wearing "home made" items. It'll be just for me!


----------



## aascott52

questmiller said:


> I agree with Carol that it does seem to look like it should have that stockinette section at the bottom and with the band around the stockinette to give it an edge. But your design is so beautiful. I can hardly wait!


Me too, I think it makes it more versatile for all us women with "rounder" shapes.. And it is beautiful! I can't wait to get that pattern..

As has been said over and over, and still can't be said enough.. Erica, you are an angel!


----------



## janwalla

peachy51 said:


> It's looking great, Erica! And I love the st. st. at the bottom ... because some of us "senior" knitters really don't need to have our midriff's showing! :shock: :mrgreen:


Ditto! senior with big tummy loves the extra stockinette bit and as long as the back droops to cover the bum I'm happy!! Have you thought about a picot edge? They always look so pretty and are very easy to add on for button band?


----------



## catlover1960

Erica your pattern is wonderful. Anxiously awaiting when it will be available. Excellent work. I would not even know where to begin trying to create that sweater.


----------



## Kissnntell

i have the opposite prob ... no tummy & no bum = no shape!!
so could i just 4get the extra SS & do it up w/o it & where would i begin that?


----------



## peachy51

Kissnntell said:


> i have the opposite prob ... no tummy & no bum = no shape!!
> so could i just 4get the extra SS & do it up w/o it & where would i begin that?


But that bottom SS would make it more balanced with the SS at the top ... doncha think? :?


----------



## mom2grif

Erica can't personalize the pattern for everyone. Be prepared to make minor adjustments to the final pattern when you are knitting it for yourself. I hardly ever knit up a pattern absolutely exactly as the pattern. During the KAL we should be able to help each other through these "personalizations".


----------



## Kissnntell

i thought of that 2, peachy
& mom, i've never done a pattern spot on yet lol dont wanna break the flow & start now lol

thx both


----------



## KnitterBug

Wow! That's a beauty. I would love to try my hand at that one. Please add me to the list of people who would like the pattern. I'll keep looking like everybody else.


----------



## Sitnandknitn

Does anyone know what the largest bust size be? I am 48" and if it won't be written for this larger size I would rather know now before I get my hopes up. Thanks


----------



## mom2grif

She's grading the pattern for 48 and 52 as well as smaller sizes


----------



## Kissnntell

sizes r w/the pattern sleeves on pg 37 (i think )



Sitnandknitn said:


> Does anyone know what the largest bust size be? I am 48" and if it won't be written for this larger size I would rather know now before I get my hopes up. Thanks


----------



## peachy51

Sleeve pattern on page 35 with some corrections a couple pages later. Pattern written for sizes 34 through 52


----------



## Kissnntell

thx peachy .. knew pages in the 30s but 4got just ones
didnt take time 2 look it up cuz been sitting w/fur-baby last few days who has been very ill
he went @10p.m. 2nite
will miss my Rufus very much



peachy51 said:


> Sleeve pattern on page 35 with some corrections a couple pages later. Pattern written for sizes 34 through 52


----------



## peachy51

Kissnntell said:


> thx peachy .. knew pages in the 30s but 4got just ones
> didnt take time 2 look it up cuz been sitting w/fur-baby last few days who has been very ill
> he went @10p.m. 2nite
> will miss my Rufus very much


Awwwww ... and am so very sorry  I know you will miss him. I still miss my Alex and Tyson and they have been gone many years.


----------



## nintendomo

Kissnntell, I am so very, very sorry about your Rufus! I am 67 and I have lost a lot of beloved pets, but it never gets easier. It just leaves a hole in your heart.


----------



## kittys punkin

Kissnntell, I am very sorry for the loss of your baby rufus.We all know how hard it is to lose a beloved part of your family.


----------



## Needleme

Aww- is that Rufus in your avatar? What a sweetheart! Prayers and blessings for all of you. It is so hard to lose our best friends.


----------



## Sitnandknitn

Thanks peachy51 and kissnntell.

Peachy51- I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Rufus. :-(


----------



## peachy51

Sitnandknitn said:


> Thanks peachy51 and kissnntell.
> 
> Peachy51- I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Rufus. :-(


No, it was Kissnntell who lost her sweet Rufus


----------



## castel

I am sure if you look back quiet a few pages you will see it goes up to a 54 inch bust


----------



## Erica Patberg

Quick update, since I need to pick my little ones up from school... I came up with a brilliant solution to simplify the pattern writing AND give everyone as much freedom as they want with the lower stockinette band. Basically on the first row of the chart we'll slip in a little stitch marker. This will be our "anchor" for counting the waist shaping short rows. BUT (Yay!!!) It will also let you add as many stitches as you want at the cast on to the left of that marker to make the stockinette band as wide as you want. Just knit them on the right side and purl 'em on the wrong side and follow the rest of the directions as written. (The directions will state, "work to marker then work 44 sts.....")

I love when a solution solves multiple problems. Makes me happy....



aascott52 said:


> questmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Carol that it does seem to look like it should have that stockinette section at the bottom and with the band around the stockinette to give it an edge. But your design is so beautiful. I can hardly wait!
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, I think it makes it more versatile for all us women with "rounder" shapes.. And it is beautiful! I can't wait to get that pattern..
> 
> As has been said over and over, and still can't be said enough.. Erica, you are an angel!
Click to expand...


----------



## Sitnandknitn

peachy51 said:


> Sitnandknitn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks peachy51 and kissnntell.
> 
> Peachy51- I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Rufus. :-(
> 
> 
> 
> No, it was Kissnntell who lost her sweet Rufus
Click to expand...

Oh I am so sorry!  I apologize to both of you, please forgive me! :roll:

@ Kissnntell I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Carolinesol

Erica Thank you. You are working so hard for us. We are all looking forward to the finished pattern. Thank you again.


----------



## janwalla

Kissnntell said:


> thx peachy .. knew pages in the 30s but 4got just ones
> didnt take time 2 look it up cuz been sitting w/fur-baby last few days who has been very ill
> he went @10p.m. 2nite
> will miss my Rufus very much
> 
> 
> 
> peachy51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sleeve pattern on page 35 with some corrections a couple pages later. Pattern written for sizes 34 through 52
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear bout your pet. Its always so sad when our furry loved ones leave us! Hope he didnt suffer too much.


----------



## Ciyona

Just catching up with the group and Erica's lovely progress on the pattern. It is absolutely stunning. I am patiently waiting for the written pattern that I know will come. This sure has been a project that many of us are waiting for. As for myself it will be my first attempt at clothing of any kind, I just hope that I can do it. I knit slow but really want to do this one. Thank you Erica for your work on this project.


----------



## debbieh63

I'm in the same boat with you, Ciyona! I haven't even done a cable but am looking forward to making this lovely sweater. It may take me a up to a year to make it, but I will get it done


----------



## Erica Patberg

Cables are really easy. The trick is just to take them slow. When we get started with the KAL I'll post some basic youtube videos that cover exactly the cables that we'll have in the sweater. No worries. We'll walk through it all together. Fun!



debbieh63 said:


> I'm in the same boat with you, Ciyona! I haven't even done a cable but am looking forward to making this lovely sweater. It may take me a up to a year to make it, but I will get it done


----------



## Ciyona

I don't have a problem with the cables Debbie, those were the first thing I learned after the basics. I am a thrower and don't knit very fast. It takes me days to do a simple two hour dishcloth for goodness sake but I am going to do this sweater. I haven't done a kal either and have been down with the shingles hopefully it will all be gone before we start. But I am worried about what it has done to the nerves in my left arm. My issues will be short rows and attaching the sleeves and how to add the needed sts for a large woman. And choosing the right yarn It will have be something other than a wool blend as I am allergic to wool couldn't even use the old grey army blankets when I was a kid because it made me itch something terrible.
Erica you are a blessing to all of us. I am thinking I will need about 8 or 9 skeins of yarn for the biggest pattern size I hope I am right.


----------



## Erica Patberg

I wish you a speedy recovery. I've heard shingles can be very painful.

As for adding extra sts... what size do you need? The pattern as it's written goes up to a 52" bust. I can think of two places where it would be easy peasy to add extra width if you need it.



Ciyona said:


> I don't have a problem with the cables Debbie, those were the first thing I learned after the basics. I am a thrower and don't knit very fast. It takes me days to do a simple two hour dishcloth for goodness sake but I am going to do this sweater. I haven't done a kal either and have been down with the shingles hopefully it will all be gone before we start. But I am worried about what it has done to the nerves in my left arm. My issues will be short rows and attaching the sleeves and how to add the needed sts for a large woman. And choosing the right yarn It will have be something other than a wool blend as I am allergic to wool couldn't even use the old grey army blankets when I was a kid because it made me itch something terrible.
> Erica you are a blessing to all of us. I am thinking I will need about 8 or 9 skeins of yarn for the biggest pattern size I hope I am right.


----------



## pjkiwi

OK Ladies, (and gentlemen) here is the link for the cardigan - it is on sale for $17.74 http://www.buycheapr.com/us/result.jsp?ga=us45&q=isabella+bird+sweaters . I agree, it is a beautiful cardigan and I will be getting one for myself. Perhaps we could have a cable cardigan convention!!??
Enjoy


----------



## Erica Patberg

That's awesome! But there's only one! It's a medium. Snap it up quick! Take the tag out and tell Josephine you made it. 



pjkiwi said:


> OK Ladies, (and gentlemen) here is the link for the cardigan - it is on sale for $17.74 http://www.buycheapr.com/us/result.jsp?ga=us45&q=isabella+bird+sweaters . I agree, it is a beautiful cardigan and I will be getting one for myself. Perhaps we could have a cable cardigan convention!!??
> Enjoy


----------



## Marjorie Egan

I couldn't find it. What do you call it?


----------



## Erica Patberg

Try this link: http://compare.ebay.com/like/380599925530



Marjorie Egan said:


> I couldn't find it. What do you call it?


----------



## Ciyona

I am a 3x I think the 52" bust will do it I will have to take measurements as I have lost some weight over the last few months. Don't do anything special for me in size Erica I think you have covered it for me in the sizes you have designed this for. But thank you for offering. I can get The fixes in the knit along when time comes.
Oh yes they were quite painful. That is what started first. I thought it had something to do with the after math of my chemo treatments because I have neurothopathy which was caused by it. My doctor thought the same thing though he did notice a rash that started in his office. He wasn't there on the Friday after I saw him and by Monday I was in more pain than I had ever felt before but waited until the following Thursday to see him because I had pain meds that I was taking and when they did nothing I had to wait until he was back in the office. I suspected that it was shingles and had to get him to confirm it for me. It has been almost four weeks and no knitting. But the pain is almost gone just a little bit just above some of the rash areas with a bit of burning and pins and needle feelings along with some itching but atleast if is tolerable now. I have even laid off some of the pain meds cause the need isn't there. Just taking them when needed at this point. He increased the dose but I still had to take a muscle relaxer with it so I could sleep. Though cause I sleep on the arm that was affected and when I didn't I had to keep a pillow under it. I am also told that I can get it again because my immune system is comprimised due to treatment. There is a vaccine but Lymphoma patients shouldn't get it but my oncologist is checking the praticulars on it for me. It isn't a garuntee but it might make it less severe if I get it again but I am weighing against taking it and of course there will be some discussions with the doctors on the pro's and cons. I don't like taking meds but don't have much of a choice. However my treatment went well and they got it this time. I am doing better than most at this point and after this last time, my third I am getting tired of all the poison that goes into my body and almost gave up on it but I managed to get through it. Then I got the shingles and that made things worse for a while. I did so much sleeping I could only get up and read certain email to keep up with the ones I that were most important though I didn't respond much over the last three months. It has been a roller coaster for a while. Actually I have been on that coaster for over a year and just when I was getting back to the forum things hit me after the loss of two family members. Well that has been my year but I am back and I am not letting it get the best of me. Life goes on.
So Ladies and Gent's no sympathy is needed I am well just a bit under the weather here and I am doing fine. Good to go for a few more years hopefully someday they will find a cure for all the cancers and the other diseases that plauge us. Young and old alike. I leave it in God,s hands. I will keep knitting and doing my other yarn works. And thank all the ladies that knit chemo hats and baby items along with the lap blankets for our wounded soldiers for charity. They are most graciously accepted with rememberence to all of you for your hard work to make us a little more comfortable. May you all be blessed. Sorry this was so long and I know I forgot a few but I felt that was something that needed to be said.


----------



## Marjorie Egan

Thank You Erica. Ciyona, may your pain decrease with every passing day. Erica How many balls of yarn will we need? ...and do you recommend any one over another? Marj


----------



## Ciyona

Thanks Marj


----------



## Erica Patberg

This is more of a yardage estimate than exact amount, but if you're knitting in Cascade 220, I'd recommend 6 skeins for the small and medium, 7 for the large and x-large and 8 for the 52" bust. Cables tend to really add to yardage requirements. I'd strongly urge you to buy from a shop or site that allows returns it. Buy yourself an "insurance" ball in the same lot in case you need it. If you don't use it you can send it back (or knit a matching tam or slouch hat using the same cables!

If you choose a different yarn (any dk or worsted weight wool or cotton blend would work just fine) look up the yardage in the skein of your chosen yarn and compare it to the yardage of the Cascade 220 worsted. It's always better to have too much than not enough!



Marjorie Egan said:


> Thank You Erica. Ciyona, may your pain decrease with every passing day. Erica How many balls of yarn will we need? ...and do you recommend any one over another? Marj


----------



## MarilynBT

The watermark is YarnArt.ru not ArtYarn.ru


----------



## gdhavens

Boy, Erica, you are fast!!! I had gone back to find your original post on page 29 or 30, and I get back to post it and you are already there!!! Thanks so much for keeping us informed. You are TERRIFIC!!!


----------



## joannav

I have only read 6 pages going backwards from page 79-is there going to be a version with stockingnet on bottom for those of us who are not quite slim like model ? 

thanks ...


----------



## Erica Patberg

Yes! And you'll have the option to make that stockinette band as wide as you'd like. In theory, you could turn it into a dress length coat.



joannav said:


> I have only read 6 pages going backwards from page 79-is there going to be a version with stockingnet on bottom for those of us who are not quite slim like model ?
> 
> thanks ...


----------



## joannav

Erica Patberg said:


> Yes! And you'll have the option to make that stockinette band as wide as you'd like. In theory, you could turn it into a dress length coat.
> 
> 
> 
> joannav said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have only read 6 pages going backwards from page 79-is there going to be a version with stockingnet on bottom for those of us who are not quite slim like model ?
> 
> thanks ...
Click to expand...

thank you very much..looking forward to my first ever KAL


----------



## castel

Thanks Erica I will need a bucket of water at the side of me when I start this cardigan to dip my needles in they will be going that quick lol


----------



## janwalla

debbieh63 said:


> I'm in the same boat with you, Ciyona! I haven't even done a cable but am looking forward to making this lovely sweater. It may take me a up to a year to make it, but I will get it done


There is a cable workshop on at the moment here on KP by "stitch designer" We are just doing different cables block by block when all done, they could be joined together for a cushion cover or afghan here is the link Ive just completed my 2nd one 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html


----------



## Judit

please put me on the list for the sweater

Thank you


----------



## Gram9

I am so excited about this sweater! I am using every ounce of self-control I have to keep from jumping up and down!!!!!!


----------



## Erica Patberg

Me too! But jumping slows down my knitting! 


Gram9 said:


> I am so excited about this sweater! I am using every ounce of self-control I have to keep from jumping up and down!!!!!!


----------



## Flybreit

Have I missed this? :shock:


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Flybreit said:


> Have I missed this? :shock:


Nit yet! Erica's still working on it. :-D


----------



## Flybreit

Jessica-Jean said:


> Flybreit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have I missed this? :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> Nit yet! Erica's still working on it. :-D
Click to expand...

Oh thank goodness! And thank YOU for letting me know!


----------



## peachy51

Erica Patberg said:


> Me too! But jumping slows down my knitting!
> 
> 
> Gram9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited about this sweater! I am using every ounce of self-control I have to keep from jumping up and down!!!!!!
Click to expand...

No jumping up and down for you Erica! We don't want ANYTHING to hinder your knitting. :mrgreen:


----------



## arran

oh me too cant wait to see it finishedand find the pattern


----------



## Gram9

Ok, Erica, no jumping up and down for me. I don't want to slow your progress! I will spend my energy on trying to decide which color to make the sweater. I appreciate all the time and effort you are putting into this pattern!!!!!!!


----------



## janwalla

Gram9 said:


> Ok, Erica, no jumping up and down for me. I don't want to slow your progress! I will spend my energy on trying to decide which color to make the sweater. I appreciate all the time and effort you are putting into this pattern!!!!!!!


Ha ha ! you sound like me, Ive just received another package of yarn in order to knit this with, I cant decide either. This lot is my 3rd Anyway its a good excuse to order more wool!!! I probably have enough in my stash anyway.
Is any one else like me? I buy lots of wool/yarn and have bags and bags of the stuff but I am loath to use it! I end up buying more to use for projects instead of getting out the stash!! its as if I have a mental block about actually using it! lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## Carolinesol

Hi Erica. Sorry to ask a question. But you said to use DK or Worsted. In uk I have been told worsted is like our Arran which is thicker than Double Knit. Which one would you say ? I can't wait to buy my yarn. Thanks.


----------



## pinsandneedles

janwalla said:


> Gram9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, Erica, no jumping up and down for me. I don't want to slow your progress! I will spend my energy on trying to decide which color to make the sweater. I appreciate all the time and effort you are putting into this pattern!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ! you sound like me, Ive just received another package of yarn in order to knit this with, I cant decide either. This lot is my 3rd Anyway its a good excuse to order more wool!!! I probably have enough in my stash anyway.
> Is any one else like me? I buy lots of wool/yarn and have bags and bags of the stuff but I am loath to use it! I end up buying more to use for projects instead of getting out the stash!! its as if I have a mental block about actually using it! lol :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Oh my why do I keep seeing myself on here,hahaha


----------



## mom2grif

Carolinesol said:


> Hi Erica. Sorry to ask a question. But you said to use DK or Worsted. In uk I have been told worsted is like our Arran which is thicker than Double Knit. Which one would you say ? I can't wait to buy my yarn. Thanks.


Use what gets you a 17 stitch per 4" gauge.


----------



## Carolinesol

Thanks for that. But never done a size swatch before. Never needed to I just use the yarn the pattern says.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Carolinesol said:


> Thanks for that. But never done a size swatch before. Never needed to I just use the yarn the pattern says.


There's a first time for everything - even the knitting of a gauge swatch! For that matter, it needn't be just a square. Erica provided the pattern for the sleeves somewhere much earlier on this topic. A sleeve can serve as a gauge swatch.


----------



## Carolinesol

Thanks. But the question was to do with which yarn should I buy DK or Arran.


----------



## peachy51

Carolinesol said:


> Thanks. But the question was to do with which yarn should I buy DK or Arran.


And that's what they have been answering for you. Buy whichever yarn gives you the gauge you need. Erica is using Cascade 220 for her design.


----------



## Carolinesol

Yes thanks I know. I do not like wool so will be buying a mixture. Some people have said its the same as Arran and I wondered if it might be a bit thick for me Thanks for all the advice and help.


----------



## gdhavens

Carolinesol said:


> Thanks. But the question was to do with which yarn should I buy DK or Arran.


Just a thought. Do you have either of these yarns in your stash? I would do a 6" square out of what I have. Then I would measure the center 4" and buy the yarn that comes closest to the required gauge. Then you could adjust by needle size changes if you need to for the yarn that you wanted to make your sweater out of.

Any other ideas out there?


----------



## questmiller

As a person who resisted doing test swatches for years, I hear you. But also as a person who lives in an area that doesn't have all the yarn types available, I've come to rely on swatches. I suggest you get a bit of each type of yarn from your starch and just cast on 25 or so stitches. It shouldn't take very long to figure out what size needle you would need with either weight of yarn to get the correct gauge. 
Sometimes you don't get the correct gauge even using the correct yarn (due to tightness of your stitches versus the designer's. That can be the difference between a sweater fitting you perfectly or just being a wee bit too small. Of course, it also depends on what you are knitting. I think a sweater like this would benefit from a correct gauge.
So, I suggest you put on a pot of tea and grab your needles! Have fun.


----------



## castel

Hi I to live in GB I will be using aran weight either Rowan or bergere de france this I buy on internet it is beautiful yarn I have put a photo on of something I knit in this


----------



## peachy51

castel said:


> Hi I to live in GB I will be using aran weight either Rowan or bergere de france this I buy on internet it is beautiful yarn I have put a photo on of something I knit in this


castel, that is a darling pattern. can you share a link to where i might find it?


----------



## castel

Ho again just say shop around on internet for the bergere yarn some are a lot cheaper than others lol :lol:


----------



## janwalla

DK is light worsted. Going off the stitches 17 per 4" it would indicate Aran (Fisherman, heavy worsted). Thats what I have bought. 
Here are a couple of yarn comparison thingy's. Hope they help, I usually look to see what needle size is suggested and go off that when choosing yarn. Usually 3.50 - 3.75 = 4 ply. 3.75 - 4 mm = DK. Aran 4-50 - 5.00mm. Next is Chunky anything from 6mm-9mm and then super chunky 9mm - 12mm and anything else above that i haven't a clue, Oh and wools such as eyelash is called fashion. 
The larger needle for each group are used to knit the main body of pattern, the smaller for the cuffs /welts, button bands etc. I have been knitting for 50 odd years (with a break in between of about 20yrs) When I got back into it, things had changed. We no longer use Imperial sizes and now use mm. Wool is now graded with numbers but there is too much of an overlap. So the only constant is how many stitches per 4" and the needle size recommended. I have always managed to have successful knitted garments using this method (in England UK) 
Thanks to KP my knowledge has expanded immensely with all US sizing and Yarn!! We in the UK say "wool" regardless of content but I usually mange to use "Yarn" when i remember (old fart that I am!!) Hope this is a bit helpfull. Anyway if in doubt buy more wool!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## castel

I got in a knitting magazine you can get it on line it's called 
LOVE KNITTING FOR BABYS issue 8 January ,2013 price £4.99 if you have trouble getting it let me know and I will photocopy it and send it to you


----------



## peachy51

castel said:


> I got in a knitting magazine you can get it on line it's called
> LOVE KNITTING FOR BABYS issue 8 January ,2013 price £4.99 if you have trouble getting it let me know and I will photocopy it and send it to you


Thank you! I will look online and see if I can find it


----------



## janwalla

If you dont like wool, try Kemps wool shop they stock 400gm = 800 metre balls of Aran weight there is some on their clearance. They also have Patons cotton twist for 99p 55% Cotton 45% Acrylic. 90m per 50gm ball. They are really reasonable. One of my choices is the James de brett 75% acrylic and 25% wool Aran, it comes in 400gm balls. Will use this for my daughter cos she can bung it into washer!. Here is the link its worth keeping a hold of cos they are always having sales some as cheap as 0.59p They are very very reliable with brilliant customer service, also they post anywhere! http://kempswoolshop.com/wool_specials.aspx


----------



## mom2grif

Look at the label for the yarn and you will see how many stitches per 4" swatch (or per inch) 17 stitches per 4" would be 4.25 stitches per inch. Your yarn label will have that information. As long as it is close to the 4.25 per inch or 17 per 4" then you can adjust your needle size to get it dead on. This is crucial when knitting a garment. For instance here is the information for Cascade 220:

Gauge (sts. / inch): 4.5 - 5 
Physical Weight: 100g
Primary Fiber: 100% Wool 
Specific Fiber: 100% Pure New Wool
US Needle: 7 - 8 
Washing Instructions: Hand Wash 
Weight: (4 - 5 sts/in) Worsted 
Yardage: 220 

Now even though the gauge says 4.5-5 stitches per inch I would personally still purchase this yarn because that is close enough that I can adjust my needle size to get the correct gauge.

Hope this is clearer than my original short answer!


----------



## Erica Patberg

Hey there fearless knitters! I've got the "body" of the sweater just about ready. I want to tweak the left and right upper cardigan fronts to make sure they lay nicely. 

What do you say? I am so wicked excited to get this KAL rolling. Do you want the pattern in installments? Since we're knitting along together we can do the body next?

The entire sweater body is knitted in one piece, sideways, with short row shaping to create the waist shaping. The top of the sweater back and two cardigan upper front pieces are knitted separately and then seamed. It is a really fun sweater to knit and see it taking shape! 

Let me know what you think!


----------



## mom2grif

Erica, do you really have to ask?? &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## gdhavens

Do I detect a little devil glint in your eye?????? You are a very special person to do this for us.

Any way of presenting the pattern to us that would make it fun for you, go for it. Installments or one big bite, it is your choice.


----------



## AverilC

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## murf

Agree with gdhavens. Any way you want,is alright. Think what you are doing is GREAT.


----------



## janwalla

Either way is fine by me. Whatever works best for a kal. You are a gem!


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma

Erica Patberg said:


> Hey there fearless knitters! I've got the "body" of the sweater just about ready. I want to tweak the left and right upper cardigan fronts to make sure they lay nicely.
> 
> What do you say? I am so wicked excited to get this KAL rolling. Do you want the pattern in installments? Since we're knitting along together we can do the body next?
> 
> The entire sweater body is knitted in one piece, sideways, with short row shaping to create the waist shaping. The top of the sweater back and two cardigan upper front pieces are knitted separately and then seamed. It is a really fun sweater to knit and see it taking shape!
> 
> Let me know what you think!


Installments works for me. I best get on with the sleeves!!
I have been drooling over your pattern- Drop Stitch Cardigan that I bought last week.


----------



## CorvallisKnitter

Erica, I think most knitters following this thread are champin' at the bit to get going on this sweater! Anyway you want to get it going is fine with me. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CheriF

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

I can hardly wait!!

Cheri


----------



## questmiller

Vroom, vroom -- hear that? That's my needles gearing up to go on your sweater... 
I vote for KAL... We seem to be a great community now, we can continue the companionship.
Thanks so much for this.


----------



## njbetsy

What type of yarn is recommended and how much? I think I missed something.


----------



## questmiller

Check out page 35


----------



## Knit Girl

Some knit faster than others please give the pattern all at once.


----------



## kittys punkin

Erica, Thanks so much for doing this for us. Everyone is so excited and however you want to present the pattern to us is great. You are calling the shots!


----------



## mom2grif

I would like to see a new thread started. The last post to this thread could be a link to the pattern/KAL thread... With instructions to please not post anymore to this thread.


----------



## mom2grif

Also, if the pattern is not completed and she can give it to us in parts sooner, sooner is definitely better! &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## CarolZ

Why am I not getting notices when someone posts on this thread? I missed the last 5 pages! Great to see the excitement and everyone patiently waiting for Erica to complete the pattern. Hugs to you Erica to take this on!


----------



## catlover1960

I will take the pattern any way I can get it but would prefer it all in one installment. Look forward to the KAL. Now to go find the perfect yarn. Thanks for all your hard work on this Erica.


----------



## lindyleigh

I would love to knit this! checking out pg 35 to see if I can catch up


----------



## charlenekbenton

I agree with mom2grif can we start this KAL on its own thread? This one is already too long!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

mom2grif said:


> I would like to see a new thread started. The last post to this thread could be a link to the pattern/KAL thread... With instructions to please not post anymore to this thread.


If you look at the Forum Rules, it says that topics that go over a hundred pages will be cut and re-started by the Admin. Best we do that for ourselves, no? I suggest Erica begin a new topic under 'User-submitted How-tos, Patterns, and Tutorials', when she posts the pattern.


----------



## Ciyona

Hi Erica, I am excited that we are getting close to the day that the pattern will be ready for us to get started on the cardigan. After reading the posts and catching up how about just a small sugguestion so we don't miss the posting. Perhaps a little bird can give us a heads up that you are ready to post so we will know and won't miss it when you do. IE: date and time then we can go on and get the info we have so patiently waited for. 
Your are a treasure Thanks from all of us that are waiting with anticipation for your written version of this lovely cardigan.


----------



## nintendomo

I agree!!! Erica's choice! I haven't ever been so excited about a pattern and I have been knitting for almost 60 years!! Erica, you are wonderful!


----------



## janwalla

Jessica-Jean said:


> mom2grif said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to see a new thread started. The last post to this thread could be a link to the pattern/KAL thread... With instructions to please not post anymore to this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at the Forum Rules, it says that topics that go over a hundred pages will be cut and re-started by the Admin. Best we do that for ourselves, no? I suggest Erica begin a new topic under 'User-submitted How-tos, Patterns, and Tutorials', when she posts the pattern.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Titled Erica's cabled cardigan ?


----------



## Kissnntell

either way works for me, altho, installments may be easier for me w/other things going on -- i kno me, if i have it all @once, i wont do anything else & will be REALLY behind!


----------



## Patchworkcat

I saw this thread when it first started way back when and fell in love, along with everyone else, with the unique sweater design. I thought I had made a post to ensure that I would get every update, but after re-reading all 83 pages, I don't see me anywhere. So, to make it official, here I am ... again. 

Jill


----------



## charlenekbenton

Glad u r joining us Jill...let's all enjoy this & have a really good time...can't wait...I really need ( LOL) another knitting assignment with everything else I'm knitting but I'm ready to start whenever, & however Erica wants to give it...my only problem with installments is i download patterns onto my ipad app called Good Reader & if its done in installments it becomes difficult! MAYBE ERICA CAN DO BOTH & then we can all chose whichever works for each person? I agree with Ciyona....Erica could you post a note on this thread if you will be starting a new thread with this pattern, I know none of us want to miss out. Maybe if you pm Designer 1234 who is one of the KP managers she might be able to help assure you that no one misses the new thread....I did not know that pages over 100 would delete & we DO NOT want to lose you!


----------



## 48barb

My choice is 'in one piece' please. we are planning a trip away into out back Oz, Don't know exactly when, but soon-ish, don't know where, but one thing I do know is that internet and phone access will not be available. I would so hate to miss parts of the pattern.
Thanks


----------



## dawn b

I am hoping to get the full pattern all at once. Not sure if I will have time to do a knit a long. Erica, you are amazing for doing this for us. God Bless you!


----------



## Judit

what type of cast on should we use


----------



## Linda C.

I agree, full pattern at one time, because some knit faster than others. Thank you.


----------



## maryannn

I also agree for the pattern all at once. What if I have computer problems?
Oh no.
MA


----------



## Marjorie Egan

Could we do both? I would like it all at once in case of interruptions (vacation? etc)


----------



## twray

all at once please. I work full time and fear that i may miss something important during the KAL. Although I do plan to try keeping up with the KAL. thanks!!


----------



## elilashley

I also would like the whole pattern at once. I'm not always able to get to the computer for days on end and would print it out to have handy for all the few minutes I can spare to knit. I'll be following the KAL as I feel like spending time with everyone who now feels like a sister to me, or brother, as the case might be.
Thank you, Erica!!!!!
eli lashley


----------



## pinsandneedles

I also would appreciate the pattern in one writing, watching GD and GS so not always able to follow a cal. I would hate to get half way through and not be able to finish. If I'm misunderstanding how this works, please forgive. I'll be so grateful to get this pattern and will do my best to follow however it is presented. Again thank you.


----------



## CindyV

I understand wanting it all at once but I say whatever gets us started on it the soonest! We have all been 'waiting patiently' knowing that that really means we are chomping at the bit! 
Send it on!


----------



## ginamarie12345

Full pattern for those of us that knit fast...


----------



## mom2grif

CindyV said:


> I understand wanting it all at once but I say whatever gets us started on it the soonest! We have all been 'waiting patiently' knowing that that really means we are chomping at the bit!
> Send it on!


YES YES YES, I agree with Cindy V. For those that want it all at once, just wait for the final pattern. But for those of us that are literally dying to get started will happily take chunks at a time!


----------



## twray

I must have misunderstood Erica. I thought she was offering to publish the pattern in sections as the KAL progressed or all at one time.
I was not requesting that everyone had to wait for the pattern to be finished before you could begin. Whatever is best for the group will work for me. I just wanted to be able to go back to one page when I had time to work on the project. But I can bookmark the pages as the pattern is segmented.



mom2grif said:


> YES YES YES, I agree with Cindy V. For those that want it all at once, just wait for the final pattern. But for those of us that are literally dying to get started will happily take chunks at a time!


----------



## Carole-Jayne

Erica Patberg said:


> That's awesome! But there's only one! It's a medium. Snap it up quick! Take the tag out and tell Josephine you made it.


Bummer - I've just got connected after moving in a snow storm followed by another one of 17" one day later - soooooo not happy about that. Josephine will have to learn patience my mother (her namesake) said "Patience makes the heart grow stronger" - she is happy that soon all her wishes will come true.

But could you make it soon - Josephine keeps buying yarn so I can make it in different colours for her!!!! HELP -- LOL, gotta luv her!
cj


----------



## CarolZ

CaROLE-JAYNE said:


> Bummer - I've just got connected after moving in a snow storm followed by another one of 17" one day later - soooooo not happy about that. Josephine will have to learn patience my mother (her namesake) said "Patience makes the heart grow stronger" - she is happy that soon all her wishes will come true.
> 
> But could you make it soon - Josephine keeps buying yarn so I can make it in different colours for her!!!! HELP -- LOL, gotta luv her!
> cj


Carol-Jayne, you'll have to teach her how to knit so she can make the sweaters in all those different colors and have your own private KAL, LOL!

The time is getting closer - to get the pattern! Doing the Happy Dance, woo hoo!!!!


----------



## Carole-Jayne

CarolZ said:


> Carol-Jayne, you'll have to teach her how to knit so she can make the sweaters in all those different colors and have your own private KAL, LOL!
> 
> The time is getting closer - to get the pattern! Doing the Happy Dance, woo hoo!!!!


You are quite right - I've told often that she should learn, but she doesn't have the patience she says! Make sure PLEASE that you do the HAPPY dance and not the RAIN dance, or the SNOW dance or any other STORMY WEATHER dance! i am so over this winter! BUT I found my knitting box last night so life is good.
ATB
cj


----------



## Flybreit

OK, I am so excited about this! I found some absolutely scrumptious yarn - Cascade Pacific Multi in Sea Mist. It should be here in a few days....


----------



## CarolZ

CaROLE-JAYNE said:


> You are quite right - I've told often that she should learn, but she doesn't have the patience she says! Make sure PLEASE that you do the HAPPY dance and not the RAIN dance, or the SNOW dance or any other STORMY WEATHER dance! i am so over this winter! BUT I found my knitting box last night so life is good.
> ATB
> cj


Oh no CaROLE-JAYNE, it'll be the HAPPY DANCE! I think you've all had enough of the white stuff this year to last a lifetime! Hopefully you'll have a nice summer that's not too warm!


----------



## Carole-Jayne

CarolZ said:


> Oh no CaROLE-JAYNE, it'll be the HAPPY DANCE! I think you've all had enough of the white stuff this year to last a lifetime! Hopefully you'll have a nice summer that's not too warm!


THAT'S HYSTERICAL - thank you for lightening my day!
cj


----------



## Patchworkcat

I used to think of Florida every winter I spent in Md and Va and then I moved there. Now I think of snow while wearing t-shirts and flip flops. <lol>

Jill


----------



## Carole-Jayne

Now, that's just 'rubbing it in' .... oh, look at me - green with envy <g>
cj


----------



## Patchworkcat

CaROLE-JAYNE said:


> Now, that's just 'rubbing it in' .... oh, look at me - green with envy <g>
> cj


Sorry, couldn't resist. <lol>

Jill


----------



## CarolZ

CaROLE-JAYNE said:


> THAT'S HYSTERICAL - thank you for lightening my day!
> cj


You're very welcome!

I know what PatchworkCat means, LOL! Living in California, I get to look at the snowcapped mountains while lying on the beach even though our weather so far this year hasn't been as warm as other years. Still, it's better than all the snow and freezing temps the North, Midwest and East Coast has had.


----------



## ElegantDetails

I too am so excited.....this has been such an amazing process. If my vote means anything.....I would prefer one lump some pattern...but I also want a KAL. It would probably be best to have our own new thread. There has so much extra chatting along the way that to start fresh might be easier in the long run. I am in China for another week, so hopefully I won't miss too much. Looking forward to staying together as a group!! Internet is real hit and miss over here.


----------



## Ciyona

For all you dealing with the snow it is lovely, But I agree that it would be nice for spring to get here. In Fla., where I am it is freezing temps. I spent a few years in WV and I did enjoy the snow for the first time in my life but was glad to be back in Fla. Yet winter arrived here two months late so I guess we go from winter to summer again I so miss the changing of the seasons. Now I have a question for you ladies since I have never done a KAL can you tell me what they are? I know it is videos and tutorials. I don't have a webcam on my puter and don't know if I need it. But would just like to know how they are done.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

This KAL won't be using videos and the tutorials will just be Erica (and maybe others) helping out if/when knitters have question about what/how to do.
You knit, run into a problem, ask, and get an/many answers. No time limit; the KAL will remain as long as Knitting Paradise.


----------



## Erica Patberg

For my cardigan I bought Berrocco's vintage in Gingham - 5120. I really wanted a sort of dusky sage color and it was the only dk yarn I could find in the right shade. The yarn is really lovely to work with, soft, squishy yet seems like it will hold up well.



Flybreit said:


> OK, I am so excited about this! I found some absolutely scrumptious yarn - Cascade Pacific Multi in Sea Mist. It should be here in a few days....


----------



## Ciyona

Thank you Jessica, Erica had talked to me a little bit about it because I was concerned about being slower than most with my knitting and lately my health has kept me from doing anything for the last few weeks. So if I am reading correctly the KAL will be like any forum topic but a place for advice to go to when help is needed. Also to get the pattern perhaps whether in intervals or all at once depending on how Erica has choosen to get it to us when she has worked out all the particulates.



Jessica-Jean said:


> This KAL won't be using videos and the tutorials will just be Erica (and maybe others) helping out if/when knitters have question about what/how to do.
> You knit, run into a problem, ask, and get an/many answers. No time limit; the KAL will remain as long as Knitting Paradise.


----------



## Erica Patberg

I've started a new topic over in "User submitted How-To's, patterns, tutorials." Here's the link to the topic, so that you don't miss it:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-157268-1.html#3018568

You'll notice I was quiet yesterday. I had my head down, working hard to finish up the pattern, charts, legends, etc. It's SO close!


----------



## Carole-Jayne

Ciyona said:


> Thank you Jessica, Erica had talked to me a little bit about it because I was concerned about being slower than most with my knitting and lately my health has kept me from doing anything for the last few weeks. So if I am reading correctly the KAL will be like any forum topic but a place for advice to go to when help is needed. Also to get the pattern perhaps whether in intervals or all at once depending on how Erica has choosen to get it to us when she has worked out all the particulates.


Also, don't forget, you can cut and paste any part of the KAL to a word doc and keep it handy for when you are about to work on that section. I did that a while ago and it worked really well for me. I kept all the info under the different sections of the garment and read them when I was starting the section. Also of course they stay open for a long time so you won't feel pressured to keep up - and who needs that!!
Keep clicking
cj


----------



## Flybreit

That's beautiful! I have enjoyed working with Berroco yarns. Have a pair of self patterning socks that were supposed to be a gift....but they ended up being a gift to me  

I'm not experienced at choosing yarn - colors, fibers, etc. However, I knew this sweater would spend too much time in the drawer in Missouri if it was 100% wool so I chose a blend. 

As for color, I like yarns with some variation but felt the design features of this pattern should be the star, not the yarn. The color shading is very subtle - in the quilting world we would call it a 'blender' - reads as a solid color even though it isn't. 

We'll see - I am so excited. I can't thank you enough for having done this for us!


----------



## Carole-Jayne

Oh, you are so right! a true varigated yarn would obliterate the design so a 'blender' would work much better. I went with a rather creamy colour for myself so I could wear it with many things and for my daughter - who started this whole search - is of mixed race and looks wonderful in the striking colours - like orange.

When I was learning to quilt I went to a 'Quilt-in-a-Day weekend and I learned a great deal by standing up above all the participants and seeing how the different colour combinations worked overall. I think when we are all on our way, looking at all the different colour choices made will help all of us. It will be a SPECTACULAR PARADE OF GORGEOUSNESS (oh yes, that is a word) LOL
cj


----------



## njbetsy

I sent a private message to Erica asking about how much yardage do you think I will need--I measure about a 39 across my bust. The yarn I'm thinking of using has 98 yards per skein.
Does anyone have a clue?


----------



## catlover1960

njbetsy said:


> I sent a private message to Erica asking about how much yardage do you think I will need--I measure about a 39 across my bust. The yarn I'm thinking of using has 98 yards per skein.
> Does anyone have a clue?


This was in a previous post from Erica.
If you're knitting in Cascade 220, I'd recommend 6 skeins for the 34 and 36" bust, 7 for the 38 and 40" bust and 8 for the 48 & 52" bust. Cables tend to really add to yardage requirements. I'd strongly urge you to buy from a shop or site that allows returns. Buy yourself an "insurance" ball in the same lot in case you need it. If you don't use it you can send it back.
Hope that helps.


----------



## mom2grif

catlover1960 said:


> This was in a previous post from Erica.
> If you're knitting in Cascade 220, I'd recommend 6 skeins for the 34 and 36" bust, 7 for the 38 and 40" bust and 8 for the 48 & 52" bust. Cables tend to really add to yardage requirements. I'd strongly urge you to buy from a shop or site that allows returns. Buy yourself an "insurance" ball in the same lot in case you need it. If you don't use it you can send it back.
> Hope that helps.


Cascade 220 has about 220 yards per skein. Since the 39 and 40 sizes require 7 balls of that, doing the math, I get you needing a minimum of 16 balls of your yarn.


----------



## Ciyona

Thanks Carol-Jayne, I will keep that info to memory



CaROLE-JAYNE said:


> Also, don't forget, you can cut and paste any part of the KAL to a word doc and keep it handy for when you are about to work on that section. I did that a while ago and it worked really well for me. I kept all the info under the different sections of the garment and read them when I was starting the section. Also of course they stay open for a long time so you won't feel pressured to keep up - and who needs that!!
> Keep clicking
> cj


----------



## Jolek

Where is the topic "Sunburst Cardigan KAL with Designer Erica Patberg"?


Erica Patberg said:


> I've started a new topic over in "User submitted How-To's, patterns, tutorials." Here's the link to the topic, so that you don't miss it:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-157268-1.html#3018568
> 
> You'll notice I was quiet yesterday. I had my head down, working hard to finish up the pattern, charts, legends, etc. It's SO close!


There's nothing there :hunf:


----------



## Patchworkcat

Jolek said:


> Where is the topic "Sunburst Cardigan KAL with Designer Erica Patberg"?
> There's nothing there :hunf:


There was! It was up to 3 or more pages by early afternoon. I have no idea why it was deleted, but hope someone will let us know. How cruel!

Jill


----------



## peachy51

I sent a PM to Admin to see what happened to it :?


----------



## castel

Hi Erica you are working very hard for us all words can not express howmuch we all appreciate it. I have tried to go to the link on this site re how to do but it says it's closed down lop


----------



## maryannn

Jolek said:


> Where is the topic "Sunburst Cardigan KAL with Designer Erica Patberg"?
> There's nothing there :hunf:


It is gone


----------



## Grazia

And why has it not?


----------



## peachy51

Wow! Admin was quick with a response. The following is my message to them and their reply:

peachy51 wrote:
We are all curious as to what happened to the new thread started by Erica Patberg called "Sunburst Cardigan KAL with Designer Erica Patberg"

This thread was to be the KAL for the pattern that we have anxiously awaiting for Erica to write for us.

Thanks.

Admin wrote:
This section is meant for uploading patterns to the forum, not for posting announcements. It would be best for her to post the actual pattern when she is ready. 

I'm assuming Admin advised Erica of this when the thread was deleted.


----------



## Grazia

This very strict admin. I hope, however, that the subject will soon rise.


----------



## Carole-Jayne

Jolek said:


> Where is the topic "Sunburst Cardigan KAL with Designer Erica Patberg"?
> There's nothing there :hunf:


....just the silence of us waiting! This is where Erica WILL post the pattern just as soon as she can
cj


----------



## janwalla

Jolek said:


> Where is the topic "Sunburst Cardigan KAL with Designer Erica Patberg"?
> There's nothing there :hunf:


Yes its saying the topic has been deleted? Just checked now???
Maybe it would be better if Erica contacted designer 123 and suggested she do this as a workshop? The pattern could be obtained prior its start date.. I for one dont mind paying for all her hard work!!


----------



## Carole-Jayne

I'm sure there will be fireworks in the air when Erica gives us the final "Here it is". I too would be happy to pay for the pattern but I also respect her for her kindness and generosity of spirit in offering it to us for free for one week. As she is a professional I'm sure she will be selling it to one of her regular publications and will make herself filthy rich!!!!! She certainly deserves to be!
On pins and needles,
cj


----------



## Jessica-Jean

I wrote to the Admin, and this is their answer:


Admin said:


> That's fine if she wants to do a KAL. I hope you all enjoy it. But creating a topic in the "user submitted" section without actually submitting something is not good.
> 
> It's like creating a topic in the pictures section without actually posting a picture and simply stating that you'll soon post the picture. I would delete such topic as well.
> 
> As for the topics reaching 100 pages, that's not a problem. Those simply get split up and all "watched" markers get carried over.


So, we can keep it all going right here, if Erica wants.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

CaROLE-JAYNE said:


> ... As she is a professional I'm sure she will be selling it to one of her regular publications and will make herself filthy rich!!!!! ...


I doubt there are more than a handful of hand-knitting designers who make themselves 'filthy rich'! The only two possibles _I_ can think of are Alice Starmore and Kaffe Fasset. 
The hours-invested versus income ratio is nasty low.


----------



## Carole-Jayne

Jessica-Jean said:


> I doubt there are more than a handful of hand-knitting designers who make themselves 'filthy rich'! The only two possibles _I_ can think of are Alice Starmore and Kaffe Fasset.
> The hours-invested versus income ratio is nasty low.


 I know, but I thought I'd 'put it out there' as my daughter would say. I LOVE Kaffe Fasset - have several of his quilting books and LOTS of his fabric, I love colour so I am drawn to him, but I didn't know he designed hand-knitting patterns. How could I not know that? Thank you Jessica-Jean for opening up another whole world in which I can play!
cj


----------



## Someothercat

I'd be more than happy to pay for the pattern. After all, this is Erica's profession and it only seems fair to her.


----------



## Carole-Jayne

CaROLE-JAYNE said:


> I know, but I thought I'd 'put it out there' as my daughter would say. I LOVE Kaffe Fasset - have several of his quilting books and LOTS of his fabric, I love colour so I am drawn to him, but I didn't know he designed hand-knitting patterns. How could I not know that? Thank you Jessica-Jean for opening up another whole world in which I can play!
> cj


OMG --- more stuff to lust after - just googled him. I LOVE his colour sense - so guess what *I'll* be doing to while away the 'waiting hours' <chuckle>
cj


----------



## catlover1960

CaROLE-JAYNE said:


> I'm sure there will be fireworks in the air when Erica gives us the final "Here it is". I too would be happy to pay for the pattern but I also respect her for her kindness and generosity of spirit in offering it to us for free for one week. As she is a professional I'm sure she will be selling it to one of her regular publications and will make herself filthy rich!!!!! She certainly deserves to be!
> On pins and needles,
> cj


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CarolZ

Patiently waiting to see Erica's finished prototype. Erica, will you post another picture when you finish your sweater? Thanks so much!


----------



## CarolZ

:thumbup:


----------



## Erica Patberg

My post about the Sunburst Cardigan KAL was deleted. It seems I broke the rules by posting an announcement before the pattern. I'll repost as soon as I have the pattern ready. I'm working hard to wrap up the last details. 

Sorry for the confusion! 

Erica


----------



## Carole-Jayne

'S'all right! don't worry, we don't care WHERE we wait with baited breathes!
cj


----------



## Patchworkcat

Erica Patberg said:


> My post about the Sunburst Cardigan KAL was deleted. It seems I broke the rules by posting an announcement before the pattern. I'll repost as soon as I have the pattern ready. I'm working hard to wrap up the last details.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion!
> 
> Erica


We'll try to wait patiently. Just know we are all eagerly waiting, too, and think you're awesome to do this for us.

Jill


----------



## Needleme

I almost panicked as I had to do a search for this thread-- it stopped automatically coming up for me. Hope I am reviving it by posting. Silly glitches! This is much too important to miss! My four sleeves and I are so ready!


----------



## Jenise D

Oh, I would love the pattern too I think it is a stunning sweater and I bet a lot of fun to make! Or in my case a challenge to make!


----------



## MelWal

Looking forward to seeing he pattern. I have been searching for this for awhile. I to would be willing to pay.


----------



## Dianeks2

I have been following this thread since Carol-Jsyne first posted her question. Now that we are getting to the end, I am afraid that I am going to miss getting the pattern. Every time I have a couple of days between checking, there seems to be 4 to 10 more pages of messages added. I have pretty yarn, one in purple and one in light yellow, so I can choose what color to start first. This will be my first cable, so I thinking I should maybe start practicing cables....but I knit so slowly, there are too many thoughts to contemplate this late at night.

Diane


----------



## Kissnntell

Dianeks2, get urself a good nights sleep & when u come back 2mrw, u'll just b a'rarrin 2 go!
just remember page 35 for the sleeves & the body is on it's way
perhaps if u start your sleeves now, the timing will be good & keep right on going into the body!
this is going to be fun & your colors sound delicious!
*DON'T GIVE UP!!!!

(y cant i make the bold work??)



Dianeks2 said:



I have been following this thread since Carol-Jsyne first posted her question. Now that we are getting to the end, I am afraid that I am going to miss getting the pattern. Every time I have a couple of days between checking, there seems to be 4 to 10 more pages of messages added. I have pretty yarn, one in purple and one in light yellow, so I can choose what color to start first. This will be my first cable, so I thinking I should maybe start practicing cables....but I knit so slowly, there are too many thoughts to contemplate this late at night.

Diane

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Ciyona

Don't worry Diane, Erica is making it available for one week free for us that have been following along in anticipation of the pattern. I have some caron simply soft in both a blue and dark green that I want to use up for this. I was just thinking how well it will look with denim jeans and a spagetti stap under shirt print or solid it won't matter. It will be great. Just keep and eye on this post. As for knitting slowly the ladies have assured me that we will have help for as long as we need it. You aren't alone in the slow department.



Dianeks2 said:


> I have been following this thread since Carol-Jsyne first posted her question. Now that we are getting to the end, I am afraid that I am going to miss getting the pattern. Every time I have a couple of days between checking, there seems to be 4 to 10 more pages of messages added. I have pretty yarn, one in purple and one in light yellow, so I can choose what color to start first. This will be my first cable, so I thinking I should maybe start practicing cables....but I knit so slowly, there are too many thoughts to contemplate this late at night.
> 
> Diane


----------



## Patchworkcat

Kissnntell said:


> Dianeks2, get urself a good nights sleep & when u come back 2mrw, u'll just b a'rarrin 2 go!
> just remember page 35 for the sleeves & the body is on it's way
> perhaps if u start your sleeves now, the timing will be good & keep right on going into the body!
> this is going to be fun & your colors sound delicious!
> *DON'T GIVE UP!!!!
> 
> (y cant i make the bold work??)*


*

To make bold work properly, you need to include the slash before the second "b" inside the bracket. Did that make sense?

Jill*


----------



## mom2grif

*like this?*


----------



## Kissnntell

*hmmm lemme try/*


----------



## Kissnntell

*oops*

taa-daa!!

thx!


----------



## Ciyona

I need a keyboard that does it for me with just one clik. No kidding, I know just enough to get me by.


----------



## peachy51

LOL ... no, Hon, the slash goes between your bracket and the b

Your b inside the bracket tells the computer to start the bolding and the slash b inside the bracket tells it to stop. That is HTML for all of those type instructions such as color, bolding, italics, etc.

Keep trying, you'll get there :thumbup:


YEA!!! I see you got it!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TravelKnit

[b/b]bold[b/b]


----------



## peachy51

TravelKnit said:


> [b/b]bold[b/b]


nope ... one b between the brackets to start the bold and one slash followed by one b between the brackets to end the bold 

EDIT: And as you can see, when one of the codes is not written properly it doesn't recognize the others because they are not ordered correctly. That's why it didn't place your post the way it normally puts a quoted post at the top of this post.


----------



## TravelKnit

*I did it!*


----------



## Kissnntell

*picky, picky, picky*
hehehe



peachy51 said:


> nope ... one b between the brackets to start the bold and one slash followed by one b between the brackets to end the bold
> 
> EDIT: And as you can see, when one of the codes is not written properly it doesn't recognize the others because they are not ordered correctly. That's why it didn't place your post the way it normally puts a quoted post at the top of this post.


----------



## peachy51

examples:

*bold*

_italic_

underlined

change color to red


----------



## TravelKnit

Killing time while we wait for *The PATTERN*


----------



## peachy51

TravelKnit said:


> *I did it!*


YEA! :thumbup:


----------



## TravelKnit

peachy51 said:


> examples:
> 
> *bold*
> 
> _italic_
> 
> underlined
> 
> change color to red


WOW .... Love learning cool new things. Now, can I remember them?

* MY * look-alike Lucy says


----------



## peachy51

Kissnntell said:


> *picky, picky, picky*
> hehehe


LOL ... I'm not the picky one ... but the computer lingo world is! :mrgreen:


----------



## peachy51

TravelKnit said:


> WOW .... Love learning cool new things. Now, can I remember them?


When you hit reply to type your message, if you will look in the box to the far left of your screen, it gives you the codes


----------



## Kissnntell

i'ts after 1am here. i really should try to sleep but that hunk-o-burnin luv is on tv -- russell crow as robin hood
nice when he takes his shirt off oooooooooooooooooooohhhhh



peachy51 said:


> LOL ... I'm not the picky one ... but the computer lingo world is! :mrgreen:


----------



## TravelKnit

Thanks, Peachy, hadn't figured out how to use these yer, since nothing happened when I clicked on them. My look-alike Lucy sends her best!


----------



## peachy51

Kissnntell said:


> i'ts after 1am here. i really should try to sleep but that hunk-o-burnin luv is on tv -- russell crow as robin hood
> nice when he takes his shirt off oooooooooooooooooooohhhhh


MMMMMMMMMMM

I was thinking of popping in The Borne Idenity and watching Matt Damon shoot 'em up ... again :mrgreen:


----------



## peachy51

TravelKnit said:


> Thanks, Peachy, hadn't figured out how to use these yer, since nothing happened when I clicked on them. My look-alike Lucy sends her best!


lol ... send her Belle's best too ... but Belle is pretty preoccupied begging for my kettle korn right now )


----------



## Kissnntell

SHIRT'S OFF!!! wheeeeeeeee!!



Kissnntell said:


> i'ts after 1am here. i really should try to sleep but that hunk-o-burnin luv is on tv -- russell crow as robin hood
> nice when he takes his shirt off oooooooooooooooooooohhhhh


----------



## Ciyona

* Thanks Peachy *

now I get it doesn't show up until you send.


----------



## Carolinesol

(b) I need to try this (/b)

Well that did not work ! Can you do this on an iPod ?


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Kissnntell said:


> *DON'T GIVE UP!!!!*
> 
> (y cant i make the bold work??)


Because you need the forward slash - */* - before the second *b*. Pesky KP! Minimum of 6 keystrokes just to format _anything_! ;-)


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Carolinesol said:


> (b) I need to try this (/b)
> 
> Well that did not work ! Can you do this on an iPod ?


You need to use square brackets - [ ] - not parentheses ( ). Never used an iPod; can't help you on that.


----------



## mom2grif

Kissnntell said:


> *hmmm lemme try/*


*

slash needs to go inside the bracket  *


----------



## Carole-Jayne

Ummmmm- I can't do this either - can you 'splain more for me?
cj


----------



## Carole-Jayne

*type something* -- well that's not it either. I can't *type* square brackets 'cos I don't have none of them things! It wasn't copy and paste --- oh yes I do have them square thingies.....
*type something*
no I guess I don't have it - what I WILL have is a cup of tea!

Can anyone write the how-to step by step for me? Much appreciated, thanks
cj


----------



## Carole-Jayne

CaROLE-JAYNE said:


> *type something* -- well that's not it either. I can't *type* square brackets 'cos I don't have none of them things! It wasn't copy and paste --- oh yes I do have them square thingies.....
> *type something*
> no I guess I don't have it - what I WILL have is a cup of tea!
> 
> Can anyone write the how-to step by step for me? Much appreciated, thanks
> cj


OMG - it just doesn't show up when you type it - only when you post it! Well, good for me - I did that without a cup of tea.........bold-away that's me <g>
cj


----------



## Kissnntell

i do believe we're all going bonkers lolol
this place will go stark-ravin quiet when we get the rest of the pattern, dont'cha think? 
hahaha



CaROLE-JAYNE said:


> OMG - it just doesn't show up when you type it - only when you post it! Well, good for me - I did that without a cup of tea.........bold-away that's me <g>
> cj


----------



## mom2grif

Youbetcha


----------



## Erica Patberg

Just a quick update: Pattern is complete, charts are complete, legend is complete, schematic done, just doing the final proofreading and adding measurements to the schematic. I think we may be ready to go tomorrow!


----------



## mom2grif

Oh my gosh! Oh my gosh, do you hear that ladies???!!! Maybe tomorrow!!! Woop. You da (wo)man, Erica!


----------



## Kissnntell

*YEAH!! YEAH!! THANK-YOU, OH THANK-YOU!!!!!!!*


----------



## RiverSong

I think my heart just skipped a beat!


----------



## Patchworkcat

Erica Patberg said:


> Just a quick update: Pattern is complete, charts are complete, legend is complete, schematic done, just doing the final proofreading and adding measurements to the schematic. I think we may be ready to go tomorrow!


Wonderful! If you've been reading any of these pages, you'll know everyone has been "patiently" (and, I use that word loosely) waiting. <lol>

Jill


----------



## gdhavens

I'm soooooo excited!!!!! I hope my computer doesn't have a meltdown now!!!!! Thanks, Erica!!!!!


----------



## Needleme

I am calling in sick to work tomorrow!


----------



## Carole-Jayne

I hear, I hear "The pattern is coming" "The pattern is coming" and on earth, there was peace among the women!!!!

And I thought all I'd be getting for Easter was an Easter Egg!

Joy,
cj


----------



## Carole-Jayne

Needleme said:


> I am calling in sick to work tomorrow!


Isn't Good Friday a national holiday for you? Maybe you should create one """"National Pattern Day"""
cj


----------



## Carole-Jayne

Kissnntell said:


> *YEAH!! YEAH!! THANK-YOU, OH THANK-YOU!!!!!!!*


Nice bolds you've got going there!
cj


----------



## RobbiD

Erica Patberg said:


> Just a quick update: Pattern is complete, charts are complete, legend is complete, schematic done, just doing the final proofreading and adding measurements to the schematic. I think we may be ready to go tomorrow!


_YIPEE!!_


----------



## 19855

Great!


----------



## TravelKnit

Can't wait!


----------



## mom2grif

Good Friday is not a National Holiday. A lot of companies have had that day as a holiday for their employees but I don't think many anymore. My son's school district is on spring break next week. Friday is on the schedule as a "weather make up day". If we'd missed any school due to snow or other weather, this is a day that is worked in to the schedule as a make up day. We had no weather days, so there is no school tomorrow.


----------



## Carole-Jayne

mom2grif said:


> Good Friday is not a National Holiday. A lot of companies have had that day as a holiday for their employees but I don't think many anymore. My son's school district is on spring break next week. Friday is on the schedule as a "weather make up day". If we'd missed any school due to snow or other weather, this is a day that is worked in to the schedule as a make up day. We had no weather days, so there is no school tomorrow.


Isn't it funny how these things vary from country to country. In Britain Good Friday AND Easter Monday are "Bank" Holidays i.e. everything is shut including all banks. In Canada only Good Friday is the official holiday - but some give Monday out off kindness - or perhaps because so many people ""are sick"" that day <g>
Either way - I know a HUGE number of people will be waiting by their computers.
ATB
cj


----------



## Patchworkcat

Every day is like a holiday when you're retired. <yay>

Jill


----------



## catlover1960

It may be late before I can get to a computer tomorrow, but you can bet I will be there for the pattern release. My dad is having surgery so will be at the hospital most of the day.


----------



## Carolinesol

* type something *

Yay... I did it... I think

What great news about *THE * pattern


----------



## Michelle10n

I am waiting by my computer, Erica thank you so much. We are all so excited!


----------



## mom2grif

Carolinesol said:


> * type something *


* something *


----------



## Carole-Jayne

catlover1960 said:


> It may be late before I can get to a computer tomorrow, but you can bet I will be there for the pattern release. My dad is having surgery so will be at the hospital most of the day.


Best wishes for your Dad - the cardigan will be here when you are ready!

ATB
cj


----------



## Carolinesol

No sorry just testing.


----------



## Carole-Jayne

Carolinesol said:


> No sorry just testing.


You are more than welcome to join us! We are a merry band of knitters anxious waiting for Erica Patberg's pattern (pix on first page of this thread) It should be tomorrow or the day after.
We'd love to have you be with us - we will be doing a KAL with this cardi as well so there will be plenty of helpQ!
ATB
cj


----------



## janwalla

Patchworkcat said:


> Every day is like a holiday when you're retired. <yay>
> 
> Jill


Unless you look after your grandchildren LOL I honestly don't know where I found the time to work!! I'm busier now than I was then !


----------



## Carole-Jayne

But 'funner' right? <g>
cj


----------



## arran

Sleeves. Huh. Did I miss something. I'm hoping not. Love this cardi


----------



## mom2grif

arran said:


> Sleeves. Huh. Did I miss something. I'm hoping not. Love this cardi


Page 35 has the sleeve instructions


----------



## arran

Oh thanks. Totally missed that.


----------



## piddles

Finally read all 91 pages and am excited to knit this pattern along with all the kpers. I am in awe of Erica and anyone that can see a finished project and have the patience to copy it a true talent. Thank you Erica


----------



## Jessica-Jean

catlover1960 said:


> It may be late before I can get to a computer tomorrow, but you can bet I will be there for the pattern release. My dad is having surgery so will be at the hospital most of the day.


_All_ public places, hospitals included, should offer free wi-fi!


----------



## ltyler65

I agree. My husband spent 2 days in the hospital recently (he's fine now). They had no Wi Fi. I was miffed.


Jessica-Jean said:


> _All_ public places, hospitals included, should offer free wi-fi!


----------



## charlenekbenton

Oh, boy, oh. boy.....I'm so glad I gave up the other workshop, now I will have the time I need to do the sweater....so excited!! See you all here....every time this thread comes up on my email I hope it's time & now it really is!!


----------



## Patchworkcat

janwalla said:


> Unless you look after your grandchildren LOL I honestly don't know where I found the time to work!! I'm busier now than I was then !


My youngest grandchild is 18. She can look after herself. <lol>

Jill


----------



## nintendomo

Tomorrow, tomorrow, the pattern comes up tomorrow!!! I can hardly wait!!!!! Thank you, thank you again Erica. Are most people using worsted or DK? I've made my sleeves in a worsted weight, but I decided I don't like the color. So, I have 2 colors I DO like, one in worsted and 1 in DK.


----------



## catlover1960

I will be using worsted, but just learned the yarn I ordered is on back order for 2 - 3 days. I guess I will just get a late start.


----------



## Ciyona

*Goodness gracious it is almost here* I can hardly wait. Now I have to go dig out my yarn from my stash. One question though. I forgot what size needles? * Thank you to the moon and back Erica!*


----------



## janwalla

CaROLE-JAYNE said:


> But 'funner' right? <g>
> cj


Definitely rewarding but I'm always shattered when they go!! lol


----------



## janwalla

Patchworkcat said:


> My youngest grandchild is 18. She can look after herself. <lol>
> 
> Jill


My children are all late starters! My eldest girl is 40yrs in july and her youngest is 14months. My youngest daughter is 32 and her youngest is 21months. Just at that age!! Their boys are 4yrs each, 10 weeks between them. They keep me busy 3 days a week, while their Mams are at work. I love them all to bits, but I love to say bye bye at the end of the day!! lol


----------



## janwalla

nintendomo said:


> Tomorrow, tomorrow, the pattern comes up tomorrow!!! I can hardly wait!!!!! Thank you, thank you again Erica. Are most people using worsted or DK? I've made my sleeves in a worsted weight, but I decided I don't like the color. So, I have 2 colors I DO like, one in worsted and 1 in DK.


Which ever one gives you 17stitches per 4". Thats the gauge Erica stated. when she first started to knit it.


----------



## Ciyona

Thanks I will need to do a swatch to be sure I get the right needles for the job.


janwalla said:


> Which ever one gives you 17stitches per 4". Thats the gauge Erica stated. when she first started to knit it.


----------



## castel

I sincerely hope your dad goes on alright I too cam not wait to start this pattern. Rushing to finish a coat I am knitting will stay up untill it's done then can get cracking tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## catlover1960

castel said:


> I sincerely hope your dad goes on alright I too cam not wait to start this pattern. Rushing to finish a coat I am knitting will stay up untill it's done then can get cracking tomorrow :thumbup:


Thank you for the kind words. My father is 83 with congestive heart failure and end stage renal disease. He is having to have another shunt put in for dialysis and the tests done earlier this week show that it is going to be tricky to get it placed properly. It is supposed to be an outpatient procedure and we are all praying that it goes smoothly.


----------



## Ciyona

Will keep you and your father in our prayers catlover.


----------



## kittys punkin

Thank you Erica for all your hard work to get this pattern to us. The wait will have been well worth it. I can hardly wait, like everyone else.


----------



## castel

I too will pray for him and hope all goes well it's always a shame to het to that age and having to go through it like that take care just tell him how much you love him and keep your fingers crossed and your spirits up all the best


----------



## maryannn

Erica Patberg said:


> Just a quick update: Pattern is complete, charts are complete, legend is complete, schematic done, just doing the final proofreading and adding measurements to the schematic. I think we may be ready to go tomorrow!


I am so glad that I brought my printer here on vacation in Florida,
Mary Ann


----------



## Joy8753

Just home from a week in hospital, too poorly to knit but sooooo glad I haven't missed pattern. Will just have to study it and dream of knitting for a few weeks tho.:-/


----------



## Patchworkcat

Joy8753 said:


> Just home from a week in hospital, too poorly to knit but sooooo glad I haven't missed pattern. Will just have to study it and dream of knitting for a few weeks tho.:-/


Feel better soon!

Jill


----------



## maryannn

Joy8753 said:


> Just home from a week in hospital, too poorly to knit but sooooo glad I haven't missed pattern. Will just have to study it and dream of knitting for a few weeks tho.:-/


Joy, I hope you do well.
Mary Ann


----------



## Carole-Jayne

Joy8753 said:


> Just home from a week in hospital, too poorly to knit but sooooo glad I haven't missed pattern. Will just have to study it and dream of knitting for a few weeks tho.:-/


I'm so sorry you were so ill - I hope you are well on your way to a speedy recovery. Remember that the forum will remain open for as long as there are postings but you can also copy and paste in, say, a word doc., all the relevant questions and answers. Then when you are good and ready, you can check the notes on a section before you start on it. I had to do it that way once and it worked a treat for *me*.

I hope you'll be feeling better soon.
cj


----------



## Joy8753

Thank you KP friends, I missed you all last week. Docs orders are for total bed rest for 2 weeks so I'll be on here a lot methinks!


----------



## Carole-Jayne

We are lucky to have you!
cj


----------



## Carolinesol

Get well soon.


----------



## peachy51

Patchworkcat said:


> Every day is like a holiday when you're retired. <yay>
> 
> Jill


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :mrgreen:


----------



## Erica Patberg

It's here! It's really here! Quick! You've got until midnight Central European Time on April 4th to run to http://www.cogknits.com and download the pdf.

Those of you that have been following along since the beginning, here you are; your reward for your patience and kindness.

You guys rock. Thanks!


----------



## Patchworkcat

Erica Patberg said:


> It's here! It's really here! Quick! You've got until midnight Central European Time on April 4th to run to http://www.cogknits.com and download the pdf.
> 
> Those of you that have been following along since the beginning, here you are; your reward for your patience and kindness.
> 
> You guys rock. Thanks!


Got it! Thank you, Erica!!! You are incredibly generous and please know that you are appreciated.

Jill


----------



## Needleme

Erica Patberg said:


> It's here! It's really here! Quick! You've got until midnight Central European Time on April 4th to run to http://www.cogknits.com and download the pdf.
> 
> Those of you that have been following along since the beginning, here you are; your reward for your patience and kindness.
> 
> You guys rock. Thanks!


Oh, thank you so much! A little intimidated looking at it, but I am game! It is so beautiful. What a lot of work!!


----------



## Erica Patberg

Not to worry. It's all just one stitch at a time, and we're all going to walk through it together. In the end you're going to have an awesome sweater!


Needleme said:


> Oh, thank you so much! A little intimidated looking at it, but I am game! It is so beautiful. What a lot of work!!


----------



## CarolZ

Erica Patberg said:


> It's here! It's really here! Quick! You've got until midnight Central European Time on April 4th to run to http://www.cogknits.com and download the pdf.
> 
> Those of you that have been following along since the beginning, here you are; your reward for your patience and kindness.
> 
> You guys rock. Thanks!


Thank you so much for your generosity Erica. We all love you for doing such a kind thing as working up a pattern like this for us all on KP. You're the one who ROCKS!!!!!


----------



## Carole-Jayne

That's super - I've printed, and saved it to four locations! I feel like I'm burying treasure.
Click, click,
cj


----------



## peachy51

Erica, you are a genius! Got it and am looking forward to starting it. I am totally intimidated by the charts, but with your help I'm committed to work through it.

Thank you so much! :thumbup:


----------



## Charliedoodle

Just had one last look online before I go on holiday tomorrow. Have managed to download the pattern and will look for yarn while I am away. Thank you so much for all your work. 
Can't wait to get started.


----------



## Kissnntell

wow!! we're really here -- *THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH, ERICA!!!!*


----------



## questmiller

I'm so excited to get it set up in my KnitCompanion app. But first, I am going to make a payment to Erica for all her hard work. Thanks so much!


----------



## catlover1960

Thanks so much for this Erica. Just downloaded the pattern and like a few others I was intimidated by the charts. I know they will make more sense when I actually sit down and read through the whole pattern. The yarn I want to use is on back order so I may get a later start but will continue to follow the KAL so when it arrives I can begin.


----------



## judsretired

Thank you so much for this. I have been following but not posting. You are so great to do this for all of us. I will look forward to the KAL with everyone. I am going to make this for my granddaughter. She will love it. Erica, can't say this enough THANK YOU.


----------



## Erica Patberg

I'm blushing. Really. To be honest, I loved writing this pattern! There were tough bits, but it made it all the sweeter when I worked them out. There really is nothing better than doing what you love, every day, and others appreciating it. It's truly awesome. Thanks, guys.


----------



## castel

Wow love your photo where can u get pattern


----------



## Jessica-Jean

*Got it!*
*THANK YOU ERICA!!!*


----------



## inisfada

questmiller said:


> I'm so excited to get it set up in my KnitCompanion app. But first, I am going to make a payment to Erica for all her hard work. Thanks so much!


I agree! A nice way to show our thanks would be a small donation from all that can for Erica's new knitting studio! Thank you again Erica and I love your website!


----------



## debbieh63

Thank you Erica! Just as soon as I finish smocking a dress, I am running to the store for some yarn!! I will have to only work on this one project until it is complete. I tend to have some many different craft projects going on at once.


----------



## Gram9

Erica, words cannot express how much we all appreciate all the time and effort you have put into getting this pattern ready for us!!!! It is a beautiful sweater and now we can all have a go at making it. I can only speak for myself but I would never have had the opportunity to make this if it weren't for you! Many, many thanks.

Pam


----------



## Patchworkcat

Oh, wow! I just took a really good look at the pattern. Erica, no matter how good you think you are or how good others have told you that you are ... you are *SO* much more! Thank goodness, we're all in this together so we can help each other knit our way through it. That's a lot of work, lady. You are incredible!

Jill


----------



## beaz

Thank you, thank you


----------



## gdhavens

Jessica-Jean said:


> *Got it!*
> *THANK YOU ERICA!!!*


Ditto!!! [/ :-D ]


----------



## gdhavens

Jessica-Jean said:


> *Got it!*
> *THANK YOU ERICA!!!*


Ditto!!!


----------



## TravelKnit

*Downloaded* _and _ *DONATED*

I just found this thread last night, but I'm hooked! When does the KAL begin & how does one join?


----------



## Erica Patberg

Thank you! For the KAL, probably best if we start our own thread so that it's a bit more manageable, and then walk through the pattern together. I'll post videos online for any tricky bits that get people stuck and those folks that figure it out can help those that need it. I'll upload the videos to http://www.cogknits.com so everything is in one place and easy to find.



TravelKnit said:


> *Downloaded* _and _ *DONATED*
> 
> I just found this thread last night, but I'm hooked! When does the KAL begin & how does one join?


----------



## elilashley

How do I make a copy of the picture of the sweater?????
eli


----------



## TravelKnit

Erica Patberg said:


> Thank you! For the KAL, probably best if we start our own thread so that it's a bit more manageable, and then walk through the pattern together. I'll post videos online for any tricky bits that get people stuck and those folks that figure it out can help those that need it. I'll upload the videos to http://www.cogknits.com so everything is in one place and easy to find.


Sounds great ... and sounds like I'd better find some yarn! We're leaving on a 2-week trip on April 20th, so I may not be able to keep up w/ everyone, but that way all the solutions will already be posted! :thumbup:


----------



## TravelKnit

elilashley said:


> How do I make a copy of the picture of the sweater?????
> eli


I right-clicked on the picture, and my computer gave me a drop-down menu that included "save picture as" and I was able to save it in the same place as the pattern. Just gave it the same name as the pattern & added "pic" after that, so that it would be right after the pattern when I go to that folder.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

elilashley said:


> How do I make a copy of the picture of the sweater?????
> eli


1) click on the photo
2) then right-click on it to bring up a small menu with lots of choices. 
One of them is 'Copy', and another is 'Save picture as...'. If you want to paste the photo into Word, chose 'Copy' and then right-click in your Word document and chose 'Paste'. The photo should appear. If you just want to save the photo on the computer, chose 'Save picture as..., and file it.


----------



## elilashley

I just printed page 1 and there it is. Must be the excitement and hope that's the only blank I come across with this project. I don't know if it's relief, but I'm feeling 
like I want to go take a nap, wake up knowing that the pattern is in my hands, and I don't have the worry of missing it. I had no idea I was so anxious. I can't imagine what Erica must have gone thru, with all of us wanting this pattern.
Onward with the KAL!!!
eli lashley


----------



## Needleme

Great idea to donate-- just did! Feel so great about it! Thanks, Erica!
Lynne


----------



## mom2grif

Thank you, Erica!


----------



## Needleme

Am I freaking out too soon? I don't know how to read charts. I have been YouTube-ing short rows, so maybe there is a Charts For Dummies lesson on there!! Want to be ready when we start!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Needleme said:


> Am I freaking out too soon? I don't know how to read charts. I have been YouTube-ing short rows, so maybe there is a Charts For Dummies lesson on there!! Want to be ready when we start!!


Baby-step by baby-step. 
You learned to read and use the alphabet. 
You learned (more or less anyway) to use the symbols that are numbers. 
You learned a whole new 'language' known as knitting.
Charts are just another dialect of that language, and *you are able* to learn them ... but by baby-steps.


----------



## peachy51

inisfada said:


> I agree! A nice way to show our thanks would be a small donation from all that can for Erica's new knitting studio! Thank you again Erica and I love your website!


I agree too. I paid for mine because I know I'm going to need help on the charts :?


----------



## peachy51

Needleme said:


> Am I freaking out too soon? I don't know how to read charts. I have been YouTube-ing short rows, so maybe there is a Charts For Dummies lesson on there!! Want to be ready when we start!!


I'm with you on the charts, but hoping that the KAL will give us lots of instruction on that.

As far as short rows, I took the free class at Craftsy some time back on Short Rows and it was great! http://www.craftsy.com/class/short-rows/96


----------



## Needleme

Jessica-Jean said:


> Baby-step by baby-step.
> You learned to read and use the alphabet.
> You learned (more or less anyway) to use the symbols that are numbers.
> You learned a whole new 'language' known as knitting.
> Charts are just another dialect of that language, and *you are able* to learn them ... but by baby-steps.


OK, Jessica- Jean, you are right. I need to take a deep breath here and go step by step! Thank you!! I have been knitting for 25 years, but mostly baby blankets because I never trusted myself to be able to learn how to do anything more complicated. I have made lovely blankets with lots of patterns, love to cable and I love stitch patterns, but never anything with shaping. But then I fell in love with this sweater and with sweet Erica... I have to do this!!


----------



## kittys punkin

Thanks so very much Erica!!!! I have not knitted for very long so this looks intimidating but I hope I can do this. I sure am going to try. You are so awesome to have done this for us. Words cannot express how grateful we are to you.


----------



## maryannn

I also printed the long awaited pattern and I also donated to Erica.
Mary Ann


----------



## TammyK

My dearest Erica,


----------



## Ciyona

*You are so Awesome Erica!* Thank you so much for the written pattern to this cardigan. I can't wait to get started but had a long day like many of us here and will need to rest before I jump in to make this. I have downloaded the pattern twice and will put it to disk or flash drive as soon as I can. Of course I will print a couple of copies for my folders of saved patterns for future use. Again thank you from the very bottom of my heart.


----------



## beaz

I also donated and after glancing through the pattern know that I will be needing help too.


----------



## lulu11

They stopped notifying me on this I just had a chance to look it up and the pattern is here I hope I can download it by the 4 I am away and can not down load till I get home thank you Erica


----------



## Marienkaeferoma

Thanks so much Erica!


----------



## RiverSong

Erica, you are truly fantastic!!! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## castel

Thinking of you and you dad


----------



## prairiewmn

Another thank you for this pattern. So much work! So intimidating!, But I'm game to try. See you all at the KAL.


----------



## Joy8753

Great big hug from me in uk. I love cables and charts so much. It's my first to-do when I am able to knit again, may not be well for the start if the kal but I will follow on behind as soon as I can. Many many many thanks for your hard work and generosity
Joy


----------



## beaz

This is a good tutorial for invisible short rows by Cat Bordhi. It may be of interest to those of us planning on knitting "our Sundial sweater".


----------



## Jolek

Thank you Erica for your pattern


----------



## wickedfun

Thank you Erica! You are amazingly talented. We so appreciate all your hard work and generosity.

Dee


----------



## Carole-Jayne

maryannn said:


> I also printed the long awaited pattern and I also donated to Erica.
> Mary Ann


How and where did you donate Mary Ann?
cj


----------



## Carole-Jayne

beaz said:


> This is a good tutorial for invisible short rows by Cat Bordhi. It may be of interest to those of us planning on knitting "our Sundial sweater".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen some of her other tutorials and always wanted to ask - but didn't have anyone to ask! So here's my questions:
> Cat, and many others, hold the yarn "up in their left hand" and kinda 'hook' their right hand needle and bring the yarn through the stitch. (this reminds me of crocheting)
> I, on the other hand, hold my yarn in my right hand, over my index finger, and shot the finger/yarn over the needle in a kinda 'shuttling' method.
> 
> Is there any difference in the outcome?
> 
> I ask because I am slower than I would like to be and all the "Knit faster" tutorials seem to favour the first method. Ladies, what are your thoughts on these two methods?
> 
> I appreciate your input!
> cj


----------



## Carole-Jayne

TammyK said:


> My dearest Erica,


Well, that just about says it all <g> in many colours and many languages!
cj


----------



## kerio

it's on Erica's page... just below the button to download pattern pdf


----------



## Needleme

beaz said:


> This is a good tutorial for invisible short rows by Cat Bordhi. It may be of interest to those of us planning on knitting "our Sundial sweater".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link-- I just watched it. I loved the funny imagery of the ladies going to the opera!


----------



## Grazia

Thank you Eric for the exact description of the sweater.


----------



## beaz

Well, I am not the right person to ask about this either since I never heard of it before. I watched several tutorials and this one seemed the easiest to me. Sorry, not much help. I am beginning to think that I may be over my head with this pattern.


----------



## beaz

Anyone else have a problem reading the chart and key at bottom of Page 2 besides me?


----------



## Marienkaeferoma

beaz said:


> Anyone else have a problem reading the chart and key at bottom of Page 2 besides me?


It was small, so I copied the chart and key separately, put them in a word document, and then enlarged them. I know one page is easier than two, and I'm sure that once we get started we won't need the key as much.
Then we can go to using just the chart.


----------



## beaz

If anyone would like a larger version of Page 2, please email me and I will send to you. The key is much larger now.


----------



## janwalla

CaROLE-JAYNE said:


> How and where did you donate Mary Ann?
> cj


There is a donate button to click, just under the PDF pattern. Just click on it and follow directions.


----------



## Carole-Jayne

beaz said:


> If anyone would like a larger version of Page 2, please email me and I will send to you. The key is much larger now.


Thank you - you are kind! It would save me some time - trying to finish up moving so I can knit!
Could you PM me please? - Thanks
thanks again!
cj


----------



## mom2grif

CJ, not a good idea to post your email. Better to PM it. Best you edit your last post and remove it.


----------



## Carole-Jayne

Gosh - thank you. First """engage brain"""", right?. I'm just trying to finish up the moving process and just wasn't thinking - so thank you, I appreciate you thinking of it!
cj


----------



## janwalla

I am sure Erica mentioned she prefers the German short row shaping and looking at it, it seems a lot less complicated than most.


----------



## Carole-Jayne

janwalla said:


> I am sure Erica mentioned she prefers the German short row shaping and looking at it, it seems a lot less complicated than most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find the 'filming' of the video to be less clear than the previous one.
> cj


----------



## murf

Thanks Erica for the pattern. Cant wait to start. but have to find my yarn first.


----------



## peachy51

I love the way Cat does the short rows on the Sweet Tomato Heel -- 



 -- am curious as to whether this method will work for this cardigan.

It is so much easier than the wraps and turns.

Erica ... any thoughts?


----------



## maryannn

CaROLE-JAYNE said:


> How and where did you donate Mary Ann?
> cj


There s a place to donate where we downloaded the pattern.
MA


----------



## minniemo

Hi Beaz, Please could I take you up on your offer of an enlarged pdf for the charts and key for the Sunburst. I have the beginnings of cataracts in both my eyes and have a problem in seeing smaller print pdf's. I was having a problem trying to do it myself. My son has altered the service provider and the settings and I was struggling with the alterations. Also this system will not download jpegs only pdf's. I would be eternally grateful for any help given. Thank you so so much. Mo


----------



## RiverSong

minniemo said:


> Hi Beaz, Please could I take you up on your offer of an enlarged pdf for the charts and key for the Sunburst. I have the beginnings of cataracts in both my eyes and have a problem in seeing smaller print pdf's. I was having a problem trying to do it myself. My son has altered the service provider and the settings and I was struggling with the alterations. Also this system will not download jpegs only pdf's. I would be eternally grateful for any help given. Thank you so so much. Mo


Send Bearz a PM to make sure she gets your request for the larger chart


----------



## mom2grif

I've also made a larger image of the chart and saved it as a PDF. If Beaz' doesn't work out for some reason, PM me and I'll send it to you.


----------



## beaz

Here is the enlarged chart for Page 2. I just saw there was an option to attach files. Hope this helps... If this doesn't work, please send a PM with your email and I will respond.


----------



## catlover1960

CaROLE-JAYNE said:


> I've seen some of her other tutorials and always wanted to ask - but didn't have anyone to ask! So here's my questions:
> Cat, and many others, hold the yarn "up in their left hand" and kinda 'hook' their right hand needle and bring the yarn through the stitch. (this reminds me of crocheting)
> I, on the other hand, hold my yarn in my right hand, over my index finger, and shot the finger/yarn over the needle in a kinda 'shuttling' method.
> 
> Is there any difference in the outcome?
> 
> I ask because I am slower than I would like to be and all the "Knit faster" tutorials seem to favour the first method. Ladies, what are your thoughts on these two methods?
> 
> I appreciate your input!
> cj


I knit like you do and do not have trouble following instructions that show the continental style of knitting. I don't use my index finger on my right hand to tension as I learned to knit at a young age and could not grasp that aspect. My style is very unconventional but is very comfortable for me. The first (continental method is probably faster) but I am not in a speed contest when knitting.


----------



## catlover1960

catlover1960 said:


> Thank you for the kind words. My father is 83 with congestive heart failure and end stage renal disease. He is having to have another shunt put in for dialysis and the tests done earlier this week show that it is going to be tricky to get it placed properly. It is supposed to be an outpatient procedure and we are all praying that it goes smoothly.


Thank you to everyone who was praying for my father. I just got home from the hospital and everything went well. The doctor was very hopeful that a further surgery will not be necessary.


----------



## Carole-Jayne

Good thought!
Thanks
cj


----------



## Carole-Jayne

catlover1960 said:


> Thank you to everyone who was praying for my father. I just got home from the hospital and everything went well. The doctor was very hopeful that a further surgery will not be necessary.


That's just super - what a weight of your chest. I'm so happy he's doing well.
Take it easy!
cj


----------



## castel

Oh I am so pleased for you both take.care both of you.give.your dad a hug from us all keep me informed I really do feel for you cat lover


----------



## Erica Patberg

Any short row method will work. Use the one you feel most comfortable with and gives you the best results.



peachy51 said:


> I love the way Cat does the short rows on the Sweet Tomato Heel --
> 
> 
> 
> -- am curious as to whether this method will work for this cardigan.
> 
> It is so much easier than the wraps and turns.
> 
> Erica ... any thoughts?


----------



## Erica Patberg

Sorry about the chart being small. I'll update the pdf with the legend and chart separated so that they're larger. It's always a judgement call, legend handy and close by or bigger chart. I'll post a note when I get the new pdf uploaded. It may be after Easter. We're taking a short holiday to an island in the North Sea to cuddle the lambs with my girls. It's going to be COLD! Luckily I'll have my knitting with me.


----------



## peachy51

Erica Patberg said:


> Sorry about the chart being small. I'll update the pdf with the legend and chart separated so that they're larger. It's always a judgement call, legend handy and close by or bigger chart. I'll post a note when I get the new pdf uploaded. It may be after Easter. We're taking a short holiday to an island in the North Sea to cuddle the lambs with my girls. It's going to be COLD! Luckily I'll have my knitting with me.


You and your family have a wonderful Easter Holiday! You certainly deserve a vacation after all the work you did on this pattern and having to move in the middle of it all! :mrgreen:


----------



## nintendomo

Erica, you are truly wonderful. I have read through the pattern and it is so just so easy to understand. I love cables more than anything, and I am excited to do the short rows. I thought I had never done them, but last week I found an old WIP (just needs blocking and seaming) and it had short rows. Thank you again. I sent a donation as a thank you.


----------



## Patchworkcat

Catlover1960, that's wonderful news. I'm so very happy for you. After what I've been through with close family members, I'm convinced illness of any kind is hardest on those who can only stand by with loving support and watch.

Jill


----------



## Erica Patberg

Oh Good! I strive for my patterns to be fun to knit and easy to understand. I also love the challenge of unusual or unique patterns, but then you don't have a standard pattern format to fall back on for writing. You're left to think through the best way to communicate sometimes complicated things. It really has been a fantastic experience working with this group of kind and generous knitters. It's been an honor.



nintendomo said:


> Erica, you are truly wonderful. I have read through the pattern and it is so just so easy to understand. I love cables more than anything, and I am excited to do the short rows. I thought I had never done them, but last week I found an old WIP (just needs blocking and seaming) and it had short rows. Thank you again. I sent a donation as a thank you.


----------



## castel

Thank you erica wow you are so clever donation sent with pleasure good luck with your new work shop I have down loaded the pattern and will start on it after easter. I have friends visiting now so cant star till they go on Wednesday, then my needles will be on fire


----------



## catlover1960

Patchworkcat said:


> Catlover1960, that's wonderful news. I'm so very happy for you. After what I've been through with close family members, I'm convinced illness of any kind is hardest on those who can only stand by with loving support and watch.
> 
> Jill


I agree the hardest part today was the waiting. It was a big relief to learn everything went well. I am exhausted from just waiting and worrying. Also trying to get caught up on KP and other emails.


----------



## peachy51

catlover1960 said:


> I agree the hardest part today was the waiting. It was a big relief to learn everything went well. I am exhausted from just waiting and worrying. Also trying to get caught up on KP and other emails.


Catlover ... so glad all went well with your Dad today. Hopefully you had your knitting with you to occupy your mind while you were waiting. :wink:


----------



## Ciyona

I am so glad to hear that your father made it through the surgery so well. I will still keep you all in my prayers. Blessings.


----------



## catlover1960

peachy51 said:


> Catlover ... so glad all went well with your Dad today. Hopefully you had your knitting with you to occupy your mind while you were waiting. :wink:


Never go anywhere without my knitting and a book or my Kindle


----------



## Ciyona

I got my donation in, and as I was reading the pattern as I am really more of a newbie than anything else. I have a question about the needles used before I attempt this. I see that they are us 7 or 8 and dbps in the same size. What are the dbps used for and when as I couldn't tell in the written instructions on where to impliment the use of the dbps. Are they for the short rows? Are all the needles dbps? Just need advice on what needles to use. Thanks.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Ciyona said:


> I got my donation in, and as I was reading the pattern as I am really more of a newbie than anything else. I have a question about the needles used before I attempt this. I see that they are us 7 or 8 and dbps in the same size. What are the dbps used for and when as I couldn't tell in the written instructions on where to impliment the use of the dbps. Are they for the short rows? Are all the needles dbps? Just need advice on what needles to use. Thanks.


In the finishing, it says, "Apply i-cord edge using dpns." You'll only need two of the set of double-pointed needles. Applied i-cord is not hard at all; you'll see!


----------



## charlenekbenton

Question...when will new thread start? I wanted to start ASAP after pattern was downloaded, however life had other ideas....Thursday morning after much prep & "clean out" my 5 yr scheduled colonoscopy was over, came home took a nap & felt fine until just after midnight (nap helped this late nightowl to stay up even later) I began to feel as if I had slipped into Arterial Fibrillation...hubby was in main part of house watching NCAA playoffs while battling bad cold/cough.... I had gone to lower level to watch 2 fav shows (after watching Ohio State beat Arizona, Yeah!!)that had been on DVR when it hit me....better get upstairs quick before I pass out, only to find hubby with 101.5 fever....I call 911 & off to hospital i go in ambulance where I was admitted NOT in A-Fib but in dire straits due to extremely low potassium levels from prep for colonoscopy procedure depleting my body & dehydrating me....fast forward to 12 hrs later potassium levels are perfect I am home in time to shower then drive hubby to doctor (he's better too)and so here it is our long awaited pattern has arrived & I don't dare start without a goodnights sleep, so back to my question, new thread? KAL starts officially when? And Erica, you are ONE VERY TALENTED GIVING INDIVIDUAL!!! Thank you seems so inadequate for your hard work! I'm off to bed soon so I can start a new day with new friends & a new sweater pattern, I am blessed!
Charlene


----------



## peachy51

charlenekbenton said:


> Question...when will new thread start? I wanted to start ASAP after pattern was downloaded, however life had other ideas....Thursday morning after much prep & "clean out" my 5 yr scheduled colonoscopy was over, came home took a nap & felt fine until just after midnight (nap helped this late nightowl to stay up even later) I began to feel as if I had slipped into Arterial Fibrillation...hubby was in main part of house watching NCAA playoffs while battling bad cold/cough.... I had gone to lower level to watch 2 fav shows (after watching Ohio State beat Arizona, Yeah!!)that had been on DVR when it hit me....better get upstairs quick before I pass out, only to find hubby with 101.5 fever....I call 911 & off to hospital i go in ambulance where I was admitted NOT in A-Fib but in dire straits due to extremely low potassium levels from prep for colonoscopy procedure depleting my body & dehydrating me....fast forward to 12 hrs later potassium levels are perfect I am home in time to shower then drive hubby to doctor (he's better too)and so here it is our long awaited pattern has arrived & I don't dare start without a goodnights sleep, so back to my question, new thread? KAL starts officially when? And Erica, you are ONE VERY TALENTED GIVING INDIVIDUAL!!! Thank you seems so inadequate for your hard work! I'm off to bed soon so I can start a new day with new friends & a new sweater pattern, I am blessed!
> Charlene


Oh, my! Sounds like you have been through the ringer. Can't even begin to tell you how many times I have had a colonoscopy (my Mom, my Grandmother and my Uncle all died with colon cancer). But you must drink, drink and drink even more of the approved clear liquids that day before. It is crucial ... as you unfortunately found out the hard way. Glad to hear you are ok now and hubby too


----------



## Needleme

charlenekbenton said:


> Question...when will new thread start? I wanted to start ASAP after pattern was downloaded, however life had other ideas....Thursday morning after much prep & "clean out" my 5 yr scheduled colonoscopy was over, came home took a nap & felt fine until just after midnight (nap helped this late nightowl to stay up even later) I began to feel as if I had slipped into Arterial Fibrillation...hubby was in main part of house watching NCAA playoffs while battling bad cold/cough.... I had gone to lower level to watch 2 fav shows (after watching Ohio State beat Arizona, Yeah!!)that had been on DVR when it hit me....better get upstairs quick before I pass out, only to find hubby with 101.5 fever....I call 911 & off to hospital i go in ambulance where I was admitted NOT in A-Fib but in dire straits due to extremely low potassium levels from prep for colonoscopy procedure depleting my body & dehydrating me....fast forward to 12 hrs later potassium levels are perfect I am home in time to shower then drive hubby to doctor (he's better too)and so here it is our long awaited pattern has arrived & I don't dare start without a goodnights sleep, so back to my question, new thread? KAL starts officially when? And Erica, you are ONE VERY TALENTED GIVING INDIVIDUAL!!! Thank you seems so inadequate for your hard work! I'm off to bed soon so I can start a new day with new friends & a new sweater pattern, I am blessed!
> Charlene


Oh, my! What a scare! So glad you are all right! Yes, that colonoscopy prep can really take it out of you-- no pun intended. 
I think we are going to let darling Erica go on holiday for a few days with her family before we start!


----------



## charlenekbenton

Thanks Peachy, my Mother had emergency gallbladder surgery at age 58 in 1977 & they found a large tumor the size of a deflated soccer ball...it started in her small intestines where they empty into colon perforated a hole & grew outside the colon....they removed half of each intestine did a resection & gave her 6wks-6 months to live....well, God had other plans for her & she lived to age 94-1/2 cancer free. drs called her their miracle patient! She passed away in Dec. just 4 days after Christmas & joined my daddy who passed away in August 2008 4 mo after diagnosed with pancreatic cancer. Moms brother died from colon cancer & my 1st procedure they found a cancerous polyp, but none since then! The test is nothing, I sleep thru them but oh how I hate the 2 days preceding them!! For me as with you this is a necessary test we must do!


----------



## Carole-Jayne

I, too, am shocked at such a rapid case of double emergencies! How hard it must be for you both! Relax, my friend, relax! The great thing about doing a KAL is that you have time to get caught up if you fall behind and that you will always have the notes there to refer to if you get stuck.
Rest, take care of yourselves, we'll all still be here ready to support you in any way we can!
ATB
cj


----------



## questmiller

OK, this is NOT an advertisement...but I wanted to mention the ipad app called "knitCompanion". I purchased it (very modest price considering all that it does) and absolutely love it. I was able to import Erica's PDF and do a bit of fiddling and voila, I have all the charts (and can enlarge them as much as I like)' as well as having the stitch information in the same screen. As I finish a row, I hit the button and my next row is highlighted (I set it up so that my wrong side rows are one color and my right side rows are another). I really recommend this program for all you ipad users out there. The program isn't set up for kindle or other androids yet, but they are working on it. There is also a great support group. Just an FYI.


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-187917-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

